# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الزواج بين الإنس والجن

## محمد عزالدين المعيار

نقرأ عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وغيره من العلماء رحمهم الله عن زواج إنسي بجنية أو جني بإنسية ونسمع عن حالات كثيرة من هذه العلاقات 
  جاءتنا مرة امرأة ومعها زوجها فقالت إن جنيا أرغمها على الزواج منه وأنه يمنع زوجها الإنسي من مضاجعتها وزوجها مذعور لا يبدئ ولا يعيد
  فما حقيقة هذا الأمر ؟ وهل ينتج عن هذه العلاقات أولاد ؟ وهل في ذلك حمل ووضع ؟ وهل تكون هناك عدة عند الانفصال بين الزوجين من هذا النوع ؟ 
  إنها أمور تختلط فيها الأكاذيب والأوهام بالحقائق والممكنات مما يدعو إلى مناقشة ذلك بشكل علمي قائم على الدليل الشرعي أولا ثم على الدليل الملموس في حياة الناس المعيشة 
  نسأل الله أن يوفقني وإخواني الكرام من أهل العلم في هذا الموقع إلى رفع اللبس عن بعضما يحيط بهذا الموضوع من ترهات 
 والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## حواري الرسول

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

على حسب علمي القاصر أن ذلك كذب لا وجود له أصلاً . 

أولاً : لم يرد - على حسب علمي - عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء ولو حديث واحد . والله أعلم .

ثانياً : قال تعالى :{اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن ضَعْفٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِن بَعْدِ ضَعْفٍ قُوَّةً ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِن بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ ضَعْفاً وَشَيْبَةً يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْقَدِيرُ }الروم54.   قال تعالى : {قَالَ عِفْريتٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن تَقُومَ مِن مَّقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ }النمل39 . نستخلص من الآيتين أن الله تعالى خلق الإنسان من ضعف والجن لا يوصف بالضعف لأن الله قال عنه [وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ ]  كما في الآية اللتي تليها . 

ثالثاً :  {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاء وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً }النساء1
 أن الله خلق الناس رجالاً ونساء . والجنية لا يقال لها نساء أما الجنة فيقل لهم رجال .

----------


## حواري الرسول

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


ثالثاً : {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاء وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً }النساء1
أن الله خلق الناس رجالاً ونساء . والجنية لا يقال لها نساء أما الجنة فيقل لهم رجال .لقول الله تعالى :{وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِّنَ الْإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً }الجن6

 وقد قال الله تعالى : ( وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاء ) . وهنا نستدل من قول الله تعالى أنه لا يمكن أي  ينجب جني من إنسي أو العكس . 

الرابع : قال تعالى : {وَاللّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَزْوَاجِكُم بَنِينَ وَحَفَدَةً وَرَزَقَكُم مِّنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ أَفَبِالْبَاطِل  ِ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَبِنِعْمَتِ اللّهِ هُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ }النحل72 . فتدلالة قول الله تعالى ( وَاللّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً ) أن الإنسان لا يمكن أن يتزوج من غير جنسه البشري أبداً . وقوله تعالى : ( وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَزْوَاجِكُم بَنِينَ وَحَفَدَةً ) وهذا دليل على أن الإنسان لا يمكن أن ينجب من غير جنسه سواء كان ذراً أو أنثى . والله أعلم وأحكم 

خامساً :قال تعالى : {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }الروم21 . من ههذه الآية نستدل على أن الإنسان لا يسكن إلا لبني جنسه والمودة والمحبة لا تحصل إلا بوجود الزوجين من الجنس نفسة , وقد ختم الله هذه الآية بقوله تعالى : { إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }الروم21. والله أعلم ...

----------


## حواري الرسول

سادساً :قال تعالى :{وَخَلَقَ الْجَانَّ مِن مَّارِجٍ مِّن نَّارٍ }الرحمن15  والإنسان من طين  فلا يمكن للطين والنار أن يجتمعا أبداً لأن الطين في ما والماء يطفىء النار . لذلك كل من يغضب فعليه أن يتوضأ لأن الماء يطفء النار والغضب من الشيطان . 

سابعاً : قال تعالى : {وَمِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ }الذاريات49 لو أن الرجل يتزوج الجنية والجني يتزوج المرأة لما كان  زوجين أبداً . إذ   كل   زوج   يجب أن يتزوج من جنسه .  

ثامناً :  لو   فرضنا   أن المرأة تتزوج بالرجل من الجن  ما الذي   يضمن للمرأة أن لا يأتي لها جني أخر يجامعها وهي لا تدري والعكس بين الرجل والجنية . 

تاسعاً : كيف يكون عقد الزواج بينهما ومن أين يكون الشاهدان  من الجن أم من الإنس ؟؟؟؟ .  أين رضى الوالد  الذي لا يمنك للجنية أو المرأة الإنسية أن تتزوج من دون رضاه أو رضلا ولي أمرها . على فرض أن الجنية سوف تأتي بولي أمرها فكيف لنا أن نعرف أنه أبوها أو أخوها أو ولي أمرها ؟!؟!؟!؟!  قد تأتي بأحد الجن الكفار وتغريه ويدعي أنه ولي أمرها ...... ومع ذلك فالجن مفقودي المصداقة والثقة ولا عهد بين الجن والإنس إلا بالسحر الذي هو كفر بالله عز وجل . 

العاشر : قال تعالى : {يَا بَنِي آدَمَ لاَ يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُم مِّنَ الْجَنَّةِ يَنزِعُ عَنْهُمَا لِبَاسَهُمَا لِيُرِيَهُمَا سَوْءَاتِهِمَا إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاء لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ }الأعراف27  
الشاهد من الآية الكريمة قول الله تعالى : { إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ }  وهذا دليل قاطع صريح بأن الإنس لا يمكن لهم أن يرو الجن إلا في عهد النبوة أو وهم متشكلون بشكل حيوان أو انسان . ومن قال أنه رآهم على حقيقتهم التي خلقهم الله علها دون تشكل فقد كذب . لو قال قائل : يكمن للجني أن يتشكل بصورة رجل ويتزوج من إمرأة من الإنس ؟ 
أقول هذا لا يمكن لأن الجن مفقودي المصداقة ومعدومي الثقة  فلا توثق بالجن , ويمكن لرجل آخر من الجن أن يتشكل في نفس صورت الجني الشأول ويجامع المرأة الإنسية بالحرام فيكون زني وكذلك للرجل الإنسي إذا تزوج جنية على فرض أنها تشكلت بصورة امرأة فما الذي يضمن أن لا تأتي جنية أخرى وتتشبه بمثلها ويجامعها الرجل ظاناً منه أنها امرأته ويقع في الزنى والعياذ بالله. 

( تلك عشرة كاملة ) ارجو من الله أن يجعلها خالصةً لوجهه الكريم إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء .

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الغزنوي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، أما بعد:
فإن تَلَبُّس الجن بالإنس أمرٌ واقعٌ ومحسوسٌ، لا ينكره إلا مكابر، وكذلك جماع الجني للإنسية ممكن؛ لقدرة الجن على التَّشَكُّل بصورة البشر. 
 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في "مجموع الفتاوى: "وصَرعُهُم للإنس قد يكون عن شهوةٍ وهوى وعشقٍ، كما يتَّفِقُ للإنس مع الإنس". 
ولا يجوز شرعاً زواج الإنسيِّ بجنية أو العكس؛ لقوله تعالى: {وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الْإِنْسِ وَقَالَ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمْ مِنَ الْإِنْسِ رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِي أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا قَالَ النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ}[الأنعام:128]، 
والتزوج بين الإنس والجن نوع من الاستمتاع، ولأن الله تعالى جعل الزوج من جنس ما يُؤلَف فقال سبحانه: {وَمِنْ آَيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا} [الروم:21]، يعني – سبحانه - من جنسكم ونوعكم وعلى خلقكم، ولمفهوم قوله تعالى: {وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا} [النحل:72].
قال السيوطي في "‏الأشباه والنظائر": "الذي أعتقده التحريم". ثم قال: "فروي المنع منه عن الحسن البصري، وقتادة، والحكم بن عتيبة، ‏وإسحاق بن راهويه". 
وقال الجمال السجستاني - من علماء الحنفية - في كتاب "منية المغني عن ‏الفتاوى السراجية": "لا يجوز المُنَاكَحَة بين الإنس والجن، وإنسان الماء؛ لاختلاف الجنس". 
‏وذكر وجوهاً أخرى للمنع منها: "أن النكاح شرع للألفة، والسكون، والاستئناس، ‏والمودة، وذلك مفقود في الجن.
ومنها: أنه لم يرد الإذن من الشَّرع في ذلك؛ فإن الله تعالى قال: {فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ} [النساء:3]، والنساء اسم لإناث بني آدم خاصة، فبقي ما عداهن على ‏التحريم؛ لأن الأصل في الأبضاع الحُرْمَةِ حتى يرد دليل على الحل.
ومنها: أنه قد مُنع من ‏نكاح الحر للأمة، لما يحصل للولد من الضرر بالإرقاق، ولا شك أن الضرر بكونه من جنية ‏وفيه شائبة من الجن خَلقاً وخُلقاً، وله بهم اتصال ومخالطة أشد من ضرر الإرقاق الذي هو ‏مرجو الزوال بكثير"، ثم قال: "وإذا تَقَرَّر المنع، فالمنع من نكاح الجني الأنسية أولى وأحرى".‏انتهى باختصار.
وقال في "أضواء البيان": "قال الماوردي - بخصوص المُناكحة بين بني ‏آدم والجن -:‏ وهذا مُسْتَنْكَرٌ للعقول، لتباين الجنسين، واختلاف الطبعين، إذ الآدمي جسماني، والجني ‏روحاني، وهذا من صلصال كالفخار، وذلك من مارجٍ من نار، والامتزاج مع هذا التَّبَايُن ‏مدفوع، والتناسل مع الاختلاف ممنوع".
هذا مع ما تقدَّم ذكره من سدِّ الذريعة إلى الفساد، فقد تتذرَّع المرأة الفاجرة بأن الحمل من جني، لتدرأ عن نفسها العقوبة،، والله أعلم.
نقلاً عن الشيخ خالد الرفاعي -حفظه الله-

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

[CENTER]قال ابن النجار الفتوحي رحمه الله:
(قال في الفروع: وقال شيخنا (ابن تيمية): ليس الجن كالإنس في الحد والحقيقة. فلا يكون ما أمروا به وما نهوا عنه مساوياً لما على الإنس في الحد والحقيقة. لكنهم مشاركوهم في جنس التكليف بالأمر والنهي والتحليل والتحريم ، بلا نزاع أعلمه بين العلماء. فقد يدل ذلك على جواز مناكحتهم وغيرها. وقد يقتضيه إطلاق أصحابنا.
وفي المغني وغيره: أن الوصية لا تصح لجني ، لأنه لا يملك بالتمليك كالهبة. فيتوجه من انتفاء التمليك منا منع الوطء ، لأنه في مقابل ماله. قال سبحانه وتعالى (ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً لستكنوا إليها) وقد ذكر أصحابنا هذا المعنى في شروط الكفاءة فهاهنا أولى.
وفي مسائل حرب: روى عن الحسن وقتادة والحكم و إسحاق كراهتها. وروي من رواية ابن لهيعة عن يونس عن الزهري (نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نكاح الجن) .
وفي كتاب الإلهام والوسوسة لأبي عمر سعيد بن العباس الرازي عن مالك: لا بأس به فس الدين ، ولكني أكرهه إذا وجدت المرأة حامل فقيل: من زوجك؟ قالت: من الجن. فيكثر الفساد)
معونة أولي النهى شرح المنتهى ، بتصرف ، ص 355.

مشاركة مشابهة :  http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread....DD%CA%E6%CD%ED

----------


## التازي المغربي

هذا كتاب : " البرهان على تحريم التناكح بين الانس والجان " للشيخ الفاضل محمد بن عبد الله  " الامام " من كبار تلامذة العلامة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي و المسؤول بدار الحديث بمعبر ـ اليمن 
الكتاب في المرفقات 
وفقكم الله

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

أما تلبس الجني بالمرأة ومضاجعتها ,فممكن وواقع ,وقد مر معي في حالات تعد بالعشرات ,أن تأتي امرأة تشتكي ممن يضاجعها
حتى الارهاق فتجد نفسها لا تريد أن يقربها زوجها لأنها مرهقة,وكثيرا ما يسبب ذلك مشاكل بينهما,(وآخر حالة مرت معي من هذا القبيل لها10 أيام ) ,لكن وعبر سنين من الرقية ما مرت معي حالة واحدة تزعم امرأة أنها بالحمل من جني أو لها ألاد منه!لكن قد يقع أن الجني المتلبس بالمرأة يقول لها أنا زوجك ولن أفارقك ولي منك أولاد ويأتيها بأولاد من صغار الجن(قد يكونوا أيتام) ويوهمها أنهم أولاده منها فتجد نفسها تحن عليهم ولا تريد مفارقة الجني لذلك !وهذا هو الغرض الذي يريده!لكن وبعد الرقية ,وبعدما يذهب عنها الجني  تستفيق وتعلم بالأمر.
نسأل الله السلامة لجميع المسلمين.

----------


## حمد الإدريسي

أخي السائل الكريم هذا تفصيل للشيخ ابي البراء أسامة بن ياسين المعاني صاحب موقع ومنتدى الرقية الشرعية يتحدث عن إمكانية التناكح فيما بين الجن والإنس ( المعاشرة الزوجية ) :
إن عالم الجن يختلف بطبعه وخصائصه عن عالم الإنس ، ومن ثم كان لكل منهما عالمه الخاص به وقوانينه التي يعيش فيها 0 

وظاهر الأمر أن التجانس بينهما أمر مستبعد ، لكنه ليس بمستحيل عقلا أو واقعا 0 أما شرعا فإنني لم أجد نصا قاطعا في المسألة يجيز التناكح بين الإنس والجن أو يمنعه 0 

والظاهر أن التناكح بين الجن والإنس بالرغم مما بينهما من الاختلاف ، أمر ممكن عقلا ، بل هو الواقع ، وقد اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة ، فمنهم من رأى إمكانية ذلك ، ومنهم من رأى المنع ، والراجح إمكانية حدوث ذلك في نطاق محدود ، بل هو نادر الحدوث والله أعلم 0 

وقد قال بهذا الرأي جماعة من العلماء منهم : 

مجاهد والأعمش ، وهو أحد الروايتين عن الحسن وقتادة ، وبه قال جماعة من الحنابلة والحنفية ، والإمام مالك وغيرهم ( أنظر الأشباه والنظائر لابن نجيم - 327 - 328 ، والفتاوى الحديثية للهيتمي - 68 - 69 ، ومجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية - 19 / 39 ، وتفسير القرطبي 13 / 182 ، وآكام المرجان في أحكام الجان - 66 ) 0

* قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - : ( وقد يتناكح الإنس والجن 000 وهذا كثير معروف ، وقد ذكر العلماء ذلك وتكلموا عنه ، وكره أكثر العلماء مناكحة الجن 0 وهذا يكون وهو كثير أو الأكثر عن بغض ومجازاة ) ( مجموع الفتاوى - 19 / 39 ) 0

* قال الطبري : ( معقبا على قوله تعالى : ( فِيهِنَّ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جَانٌّ ) ( سورة الرحمن – الآية 56 ) وعني بالطمث هنا أنه لم يجامعهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان ) ( جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن - 27 / 87 ) 0 

* وذكر الطبري روايات على ذلك فقال : عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى : ( لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جَانٌّ ) يقول : لم يدمهن إنس ولا جان ، وذكر نحو هذا عن علي بن أبي طالب وعكرمة ومجاهد ، وذكر رواية عن عاصم عن أبي العالية تدل على إمكان وقوع النكاح بين الجن والإنس وفيها : فإن قال قائل : وهل يجامع النساء الجن ؟ فيقال : لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان ) ( جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن - 27 / 87 ، 88 ) 0 

* قال الألوسي : ( ونفي طمثهن عن الإنس ظاهر ، وأما عن الجن فقال مجاهد والحسن : قد تجامع الجن نساء البشر مع أزواجهن إذا لم يذكر الزوج اسم الله تعالى ، فنفى هنا جميع المجامعين ، وقيل : لا حاجة إلى ذلك ، إذ يكفي في نفي الطمث عن الجن إمكانه منهم ، ولا شك في إمكان جماع الجني إنسية ، بدون أن يكون مع زوجها غير الذاكر اسم الله تعالى ) ( روح المعاني – 27 / 119 ) 0 

* قال الفخر الرازي : ( ما الفائدة في ذكر الجان ، مع أن الجان لا يجامع ؟ فنقول : ليس كذلك ، بل الجن لهم أولاد وذريات ، وإنما الخلاف في أنهم : هل يواقعون الإنس أم لا ؟ والمشهور أنهم يواقعون ، وإلا لما كان في الجنة أحساب ولا أنساب ، فكان مواقعة الإنس إياهن كمواقعة الجن من حيث الإشارة إلى نفيها ) ( التفسير الكبير – 29 / 130 ) 0 

* قال ابن الجوزي في قوله تعالى : ( لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جَانٌّ ) وفي الآية على أن الجني يغشى المرأة كالإنسي ) ( زاد المسير في علم التفسير - 8 / 122 ) 0 

* قال الشبلي : ( هذا وقد سئل أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه - عن مناكحة الجن ، فقال : ما أرى بذلك بأسا في الدين ، ولكن أكره إذا وجدت امرأة حامل قيل لها : من زوجك ؟ قالت : من الجن فيكثر الفساد في الإسلام ) ( غرائب وعجائب الجن - ص 86 ) 0

* قال جلال الدين السيوطي : ( وفي المسائل التي سأل الشيخ جمال الدين الأسنوي عنها قاضي القضاة شرف الدين البارزي إذا أراد أن يتزوج بامرأة من الجن - عند فرض إمكانه - فهل يجوز ذلك أو يمتنع فإن الله تعالى قال : ( وَمِنْ ءايَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا ) ( سورة الروم – الآية 21 ) فامتن الباري تعالى بأن جعل ذلك من جنس ما يؤلف 0 
فإن جوزنا ذلك - وهو المذكور في شرح الوجيز لابن يونس – فهل يجبرها على ملازمة المسكن أم لا ؟ وهل له منعها من التشكل في غير صور الآدميين عند القدرة عليه ؟ لأنه قد تحصل النفرة أو لا ، وهل يعتمد عليها فيما يتعلق بشروط صحة النكاح من أمر وليها وخلوها من الموانع أم لا ، وهل يجوز قبول ذلك من قاضيهم أم لا ، وهل إذا رآها في صورة غير 
التي ألفها وادعت أنها هي ، فهل يعتمد عليها ويجوز له وطؤها أم لا ؟ وهل يكلف الإتيان بما يألفونه من قوتهم ، كالعظم وغيره إذا أمكن الاقتيات بغيره أم لا ؟
فأجاب : لا يجوز أن يتزوج بامرأة من الجن ، لمفهوم الآيتين الكريمتين ، قوله تعالى في سورة النحل : ( وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنفسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا ) ( سورة النحل – الآية 72 ) وقوله في سورة الروم : ( وَمِنْ ءايَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا ) ( سورة الروم – الآية 21 ) 0 
قال المفسرون في معنى الآيتين ( جعل لكم من أنفسكم ) أي من جنسكم ونوعكم وعلى خلقكم ، كما قال تعالى : ( لَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ ) ( سورة التوبة – الآية 128 ) أي من الآدميين ، ولأن الآتي يحل نكاحهن : بنات العمومة وبنات الخؤولة ، فدخل في ذلك من هي في نهاية البعد كما هو المفهوم من آية الأحزاب : ( وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالاتِكَ ) ( سورة الأحزاب – الآية 50 ) والمحرمات غيرهن ، وهن الأصول والفروع ، وفروع أول الأصول وأول الفروع من باقي الأصول ، كما في آية التحريم في النساء ، فهذا كله في النسب ، وليس بين الآدميين والجن نسب 0 
ثم قال : وهذا جواب البارزي 0 فإن قلت : ما عنـدك من ذلك ؟ قلت : الذي اعتقده التحريم لوجوه :
1- منها ما تقدم في الآيتين 0 
2- ومنها ما روى الكرماني من ( نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نكاح الجن ) ( لم أقف على درجة الحديث من خلال المراجع المتوفرة لدي ، وكذلك من خلال الموسوعات الخاصة بالكمبيوتر ) والحديث وإن كان مرسلا فقد اعتضد بأقوال العلماء 0 
3- ومنها أن النكاح شرع للألفة والسكون والاستئناس والمودة ، وذلك غير موجود بين الإنس والجن ، حيث أن الموجود بينهم عكس ذلك ، وهو الخصومة المستمرة 0 
4- ومنها أنه لم يرد الإذن من الشرع في ذلك ، فإن الله يقول : ( فَانكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ ) ( سورة النساء – الآية 3 ) 0 والنساء اسم للإناث من بنات آدم خاصة ، فبقي ما عداهن على التحريم 0 لأن الأصل في الإبضاع الحرمة حتى يرد دليل على الحل 0 
5- ومنها أنه قد منع من نكاح الحر للأمة ، لما يحصل للولد من الضرر بالإرقاق ، فمنع نكاح الجن من باب أولى ! ) ( الأشباه والنظائر - 256 ، 257 ) 0 

يقول الدكتور الشيخ ابراهيم البريكان – حفظه الله – معقباً على الحديث آنف الذكر : ( إن كان المقصود أنه يستأنس به فحق ، وإن قصد أن يرقى الى درجة الاحتجاج به فلا قائل به فيما أعلم ) ( القول المبين في مرتكزات معالجي الصرع والسحر والعين ) 0

* قال فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله - : ( إن بعض الجن يتصور للإنسي في صورة امرأة ثم يجامعها الإنسي ، وكذا يتصور الجني بصورة رجل ويجامع المرأة من الإنس كجماع الرجل للمرأة وعلاج ذلك التحفظ منهم ذكورا وإناثا بالأدعية والأوراد المأثورة وقراءة الآيات التي تشتمل على الحفظ والحراسة منهم بإذن الله ) ( الفتاوى الذهبية – جزء من فتوى – ص 196 ) 0 

* قال صاحبا فتح الحق المبين : ( والذي نراه أن هذه المسألة نادرة الوقوع إن لم تكن ممتنعة ، وحتى لو وقعت فقد تكون بغير اختيار ، وإلا لو فتح الباب لترتب عليه مفاسد عظيمة لا يعلم مداها إلا الله ، فسد الباب من باب سد الذرائع ، وحسم باب الشر والفتنة 00 والله المستعان 0 وقد علق سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز – رحمه الله - على ذلك قائلا : " هذا هو الصواب ولا يجوز لأسباب كثيرة " ) ( فتح الحق المبين في علاج الصرع والسحر والعين - ص 29 ) 0

* قال الأستاذ ولي زار بن شاهز الدين في أطروحته العلمية " الجن في القرآن والسنة " : ( أما القضية من حيث الواقع فالكل قد جوز وقوعها 0 وحيث أن النصوص ليست قاطعة في ذلك - جوازا أو منعا - فإننا نميل إلى عدم الجواز شرعا لما يترتب على جوازه من المخاطر التي تتمثل في :
1- وقوع الفواحش بين بني البشر ونسبة ذلك إلى عالم الجن إذ هو غيب لا يمكن التحقق من صدقه ، والإسلام حريص على حفظ الأعراض وصيانتها و ( درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح ) كما هو مقرر في الشريعة الإسلامية 0 
2- ما يترتب على التناكح بينهما من الذرية والحياة الزوجية ( الأبناء لمن يكون نسبهم ؟ وكيف تكون خلقتهم ؟ وهل تلزم الزوجة من الجن بعدم التشكل؟ ) إلى آخر المشاكل التي أثيرت في سؤال الأسنوي السابق 0 
3- إن التعامل مع الجن على هذا النحو لا يسلم فيه عالم الإنس من الأذى ، والإسلام حريص على سلامة البشر وصيانتهم من الأذى 0 
وبهذا نخلص إلى أن فتح الباب سيجر إلى مشكلات لا نهاية لها وتستعصي على الحل ، أضف إلى ذلك أن الأضرار المترتبة على ذلك يقينية في النفس والعقل والعرض ، وذلك من أهم ما يحرص الإسلام على صيانته ، كما أن جواز التناكح بينهما لا يأتي بأية فائدة 0 
ولذلك فنحن نميل إلى منع ذلك شرعا ، وإن كان الوقوع محتملا 0 
وإذا حدث ذلك أو ظهرت إحدى المشكلات من هذا الطراز ، فيمكن اعتبارها حالة مرضية تعالج بقدرها 0 ولا يفتح الباب في ذلك ) ( الجن في القرآن والسنة - ص 206 ) 0 

قال الأستاذ عبد الخالق العطار تحت عنوان حرمة زواج الإنس بالجن : ( ذلك أن الأصل في الأمور الإباحة إلا إذا ورد نص على التحريم إلا أنه لم يثبت أن تزوج إنس بجنية أو العكس لا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا على عهد الصحابة أو التابعين 0 
أيضا فإنه أذن للإنس بالزواج من الإنس ولم يرد الإذن بزواج الإنس من الجن وسنة الله في خلقه أن يأنس ويسكن ويستريح وينشرح كل جنس بجنسه 0 
أيضا فإن القول بزواج الإنس بالجن يفوت تحقيق مقاصد الزواج الأصلية 0 
أيضا فإن نكاح الإنس للجن يعتبر تعد وتجاوز للحدود التي رسمها لنا الشرع الحنيف ، قال تعالى أول سورة المؤمنون : ( وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ * إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ * فَمَنْ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الْعَادُونَ ) " سورة المؤمنون – الآية 5 ، 7 " ) ( حقائق ودقائق وعجائب وغرائب عالم الجن والشياطين - ص 117 ) 0

قال الأستاذ زهير حموي ولا شك في أن منع التزاوج بين الجن والإنس هو الأقرب إلى روح الشريعة ونصوصها ، كما أنه يسد كثيرا من الذرائع ، ويقطع الطريق على المفسدين والمشعوذين 0 
علما بأن الأولى ترك الانشغال بمثل هذه الأمور وعدم التوسع في مثل هذه المواضيع ) ( الإنسان بين السحر والعين والجان – ص 192 ) 0

قلت : وهذا هو الصواب في هذه المسألة ، حيث أن المفاسد التي قد تترتب عن المناكحة أو التزاوج أو نشر ذلك بين الناس مفاسد عظيمة لا يعلم مداها وضررها إلا الله ، وكذلك وقوع بعض الأمور المشكلة من جراء حصول ذلك الأمر ، كما أشار قاضي القضاة شرف الدين البارزي - رحمه الله - 0 

هل التناكح بين الإنس والجن يوجب الغسل أم لا ؟؟؟

لقد تمت الإشارة آنفا إلى أن هذا الأمر نادر الوقوع ، ولكنه ممكن الحصول وقد يقع أحيانا ، والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه تحت هذا العنوان ( هل التناكح الذي يقع بين الإنس والجن يوجب الغسل ، قياسا بنكاح الإنس بعضهم لبعض ؟ ) 0

ثبت من حديث عائشة وابن عمرو – رضي الله عنهما – أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إذا التقى الختانان ، فقد وجب الغسل ) ( صحيح الجامع 385 ) 0

قال المناوي : ( " إذا التقى الختانان " أي تحاذيا لا تماسا والمراد ختان الرجل وخفاض المرأة فجمعهما بلفظ واحد تغليبا " فقد وجب الغسل " أي على الفاعل والمفعول وإن لم يحصل إنزال كما صرح في رواية فالموجب تغييب الحشفة ) ( فيض القدير - 1 / 301 ) 0 

فهل الأمر يتعلق بالإنس والجن أم أن الحديث خاص بالإنس فقط ؟؟؟

ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن الوطء والإيلاج يوجب الغسل : 

قال الهيثمي : ( فقد قال بعض الحنابلة والحنفية : لا غسل بوطء الجني ، والحق خلافه إن تحقق الإيلاج ) ( الفتاوى الحديثية – ص 69 ) 0

وذهب البعض الآخر إلى أن الوطء والإيلاج لا يوجب الغسل إلا في حالة حصول الإنزال : 

قال محمد بن مفلح : ( لو قالت امرأة : لي جني يجامعني كالرجل ، فلا غسل عليها لعدم الإيلاج والاحتلام ، ذكره أبو المعالي ، وفيه نظر ) ( المبدع شرح المقنع – ص 234 ) 0 

قال زين العابدين بن نجيم : ( قال قاضيخان في فتاواه : امرأة قالت : معي جني يأتيني في النوم مرارا وأجد في نفسي ما أجد لو جامعني زوجي ، لا غسل عليها ، وقيده الكمال بما إذا لم تنزل ، أما إذا أنزلت وجب كأنه احتلام ) ( الأشباه والنظائر - 328 ) 0

قال مصطفى عاشور : ( قال بعض الحنفية : لا غسل 00 ذلك أن أبا المعالي بن منجي الحنبلي في كتاب " شرح الهداية " لابن الخطاب الحنبلي – ذكر في امرأة قالت : إن جنيا يأتيني كما يأتي الرجل المرأة ، فهل يجب عليها غسل ؟ قال بعض الحنفية : لا غسل عليها 0 
قال أبو المعالي : لو قالت امرأة : ( جامعني جني كالرجل ) لا غسل عليها ؛ لانعدام سببه ، وهو الإيلاج والاحتلام ، فهو كالمنام بغير إنزال ) ( عالم الجن أسراره وخفاياه – ص 44 ) 0 

سئل فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين السؤال التالي :

التناكح بين الإنس والجن أمر واقع فعلا ، ولكنه نادر الوقوع ، والسؤال هل حصول ذلك الأمر بين الجن والإنس يوجب الغسل أم لا ؟؟؟

فأجاب – حفظه الله – : ( معلوم أن الجن أرواح مستغنية عن أجساد تقوم بها ولكن الله أقدرهم على الكلام المسموع وعلى التشكل بصور ومظاهر متنوعة كما أقدرهم على الدخول في أجساد الإنس بحيث تغلب روح الجني على روح الإنسي والغالب أن الذكر منهم لا يلابس إلا الأنثى من البشر والأنثى تلابس الذكر من البشر ، ويجدون لذة وشهوة وقد ذكر التناكح بين الإنس والجن بحيث أن الجن يظهرون بصورة بشر ويكلمون الإنسي الذي يعشقونه ثم يعقدون له عقدا شرعيا على امرأة منهم ، ويدلونه على كيفية الحصول عليها بندائها أو ضرب موضع معين بيده أو بعصا ونحوها ، فتخرج له متمثلة في صورة امرأة من الإنس فيباشرها كما يباشر زوجته من البشر ، ويجد لذلك لذة محسوسة ، ويحصل منه الإنزال المعروف ، ولا أدري هل يحصل التوالد أم لا ، وهذا ما حكاه لنا من نثق به ، ولكن ذلك نادر ، وهكذا قد يخطفون الأنثى من البشر وتغيب عندهم ويفتقدها أهلها وتتزوج منهم ويباشرها كما يباشر الرجل امرأته وهكذا ، وقد حكى بعض النساء أنها تبتلى بشخص من الجن يكلمها ويخلو بها ويجامعها قهرا كزوجها ولا يراه غيرها بحيث يختفي متى كان هناك أحد من أهل البيت ، ولا شك أنه متى حصل الوطء المعروف من الرجل لامرأة من الجن أو وطئ رجل منهم المرأة من الإنس حصلت الجنابة ووجب الغسل لوجود سببين وهو الإيلاج الحقيقي والإنزال والله أعلم ) ( القول المبين في مرتكزات معالجي الصرع والسحر والعين ) 0

قلت معقباً على قول العلامة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين " معلوم أن الجن أرواح مستغنية عن أجساد تقوم بها " قوله – حفظه الله – فيه نظر ، حيث أن إجماع الأمة يقوم على أن للجن أرواح وأجساد وأن الكيفية الخاصة بتلك الأرواح والأجساد لا يعلمها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى وهذا من الغيب الذي لا يجوز التكلم فيه دون مصدر تشريعي من الكتاب والسنة 0

قلت : وبعد استعراض أقوال أهل العلم بخصوص هذا الأمر الدقيق والحساس وتعلقـه بمسألة فقهية هامة تهم البعض ممن تعرض لمثل ذلك الأمر ، أخلص إلى النتائج التالية :

1)- إذا كان الجني أو الجنية متشكل أو متشكلة بأشكال الإنس :

عند ذلك ينطبق الحكم والوصف في هذه المسألة على جماع الإنس بعضهم ببعض ، وفي هذه الحالة تحصل الجنابة لتحقق الإيلاج الحقيقي والإنزال كما أشار لذلك فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله - ، وكذلك يحصل فض للبكارة 0 

وفي إمكانية الجماع بين الإنس والجن من خلال هذا النوع يقول فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين – حفظه الله - : ( هذا ممكن في الرجال والنساء ، وذلك أن الجني قد يتشكل بصورة إنسان كامل الأعضاء ولا مانع يمنعه من وطء الإنسية إلا بالتحصن بالذكر والدعاء والأوراد المأثورة ، وقد يغلب على بعض النساء ولو استعاذت منه حيث يلابسها ويخالطها ، ولا مانع أيضاً أن الجنية تظهر بصورة امرأة كاملة الأعضاء وتلابس الرجل حتى تثور شهوته ويحس بأنه يجامعها وينزل منه المني ويحس بالإنزال ، وطريق التحصن من شرها التحفظ والدعاء والذكر واستعمال الأوراد المأثورة والمحافظة على الأعمال الصالحة ، والبعد عن المحرمات ، والله أعلم ) ( القول المبين في مرتكزات معالجي الصرع والسحر والعين ) 0

2)- إذا كان اعتداء الجن دون التشكل :

وحصول ذلك عند نوم الإنسي سواء كان ذكرا أو أنثى ، وهذا الأمر مشاهد محسوس تواترت به الروايات ، فالقول في هذه المسألة يعتمد على عملية الإنزال ، فإن حصل إنزال سواء كان المعتدى عليه رجل أو امرأة وجب الغسل وإلا فلا ، وهذا هو ظاهر أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة الفقهية والله تعالى أعلم 0 

أما طريقة علاج ما قد تؤدي إليه بعض الأرواح الخبيثة من حدوث آلام شديدة في منطقة الأرحام عند النساء ، وربما أدى ذلك لحدوث نزيف مستمر ، وقد يتعدى ذلك إلى تحرشات أو اعتداءات جنسية ، وفي هذه الحالة ينصح المعالِج باتباع الخطوات التالية :

1- المحافظة على قراءة سورة البقرة في البيت قدر المستطاع 0 

2- وضع اليد من قبل المريض على المنطقة والتسمية والدعاء :

وذلك بالأدعية المأثورة والتي تم ذكرها سابقا ، مع الاستمرار في الرقية الشرعية 0 

3- المحافظة على دعاء إتيان الرجل أهله قبل الوطء والجماع :

كما ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على النحو التالي : ( اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا ) 0 

4- دهن الأعضاء التناسلية بالزيت بعد القراءة عليه وذلك قبل عملية الوطء والجماع 0 

5- دهن منطقة ما بين السرة والركبة بالمسك الأبيض المخلوط مع ماء الورد أو الورد الطائفي :

بعد القراءة عليه ؛ فإنه مجرب ونافع خاصة لمن يتعرض للاعتداءات أو التحرشات الجنسية من قبل الأرواح الخبيثة 0 

6- الاحتشاء بالكرفس ( القطن ) في منطقة الأرحام :

والذي يحتوي على نسبة معقولة من زيت الزيتون بعد القراءة عليه ، أو المسك الأبيض مع ماء الورد 0 

هذا ما تيسر لي بخصوص إمكانية التناكح ما بين الإنس والجن ، وكذلك الاعتداءات الجنسية التي قد تتعرض لها بعض الحالات المرضية 0 

زادكم الله من فضله ومنه وكرمه ، مع تمنياتي لكم بالصحة والسلامة والعافية : 

أخوكم المحب / أبو البراء أسامة بن ياسين المعاني 0

----------


## أبو عاصم النبيل

بارك الله في الأخ أبي البراء فقد أجاد وأفاد وهو نحسبه من طلاب العلم المؤصلين في باب الرقية وإن كنا دائما لما نزكيه نقول ( مع أننا نختلف معه في مسائل منهجية ) ولكن لله دره من معالج متحر متبحر نحسبه والله حسيبه

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

وقفة مع الجن
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
الحمد لله و الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
إن موضوع مس الجان قد فشى وانتشر بين الناس، وغلا فيه البعض حتى تصدر لعلاج المرضى والمصروعين من ليس من أهل العلم والإيمان، فكان ضررهم أكثر من نفعهم، وأرادوا الخير فوقعوا في الشر، بل أصبح يدور بمخيلتهم أن كل مرض سببه المس. وبالمقابل أنكر أقوامٌ الجن جملة وتفصيلاً، والحق وسط بين الإفراط والتفريط، فالجن عالم له أثره الملموس، وقد يصيبون الإنسان بالمس لكن ليس بهذه الصورة التي يتخيلها كثير من الناس.
رسالة إلى المعالجين بالرقية
إن الحمد لله؛ نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فهو المهتد، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. أما بعد: فقد كثر الحديث منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة عن قضية تسلط الجن وتلبسهم بالإنس، وكذا عن السحر والحسد وما إلى ذلك، وهي أمور واقعة لا شك فيها ولا سبيل لإنكارها، كما فعل ويفعل بعض المنسوبين إلى العلم ممن يدعون العقلانية في القديم والحديث، كما أنه قد كثر عدد المشتغلين والمهتمين بهذا الأمر ممن يسعون لعلاج الحالات الواقعة بالوسائل الشرعية المباحة، وهذا أمر حسن إذا تم الوفاء به، حتى لا يضطر الناس للذهاب إلى السحرة والدجالين والمشعوذين. ولكن غير الحسن: أن تتسلط فكرة الجن على عقول وقلوب كثير من الناس، فإذا ما اشتكى إنسان أو أصيب بشيء من الأدواء صاح الناس على الفور: الجن!! العين!! السحر!! وهذا بدوره قد أنشأ العديد من المشكلات غير اليسيرة، والتي يخشى منها، وقد يزداد الأمر سوءاً عندما يتدرج البعض في هذه الأحوال إلى أن يصبح الأمر بمثابة حرفة من الحرف، وشيئاً فشيئاً حتى يتدخل الشيطان -هذا إذا أحسنا الظن وقلنا: إنه لم يتدخل منذ البداية- فيعمل عمله في القلوب، وتتبدل النوايا، فكم من عورات كشفت، وأموال أخذت بالباطل، بل وأعراض هتكت أو كادت، وما الله بغافل عما يعمل الظالمون. وهنا تظهر الآفات، والآفات تولّد آفات، والأمراض تنتج أمراضاً من المباهاة والسمعة، وإخلاف الوعد، والخداع، والجشع، والتحايل في كسب المال، ومهما خاب العلاج المزعوم ولم يأت بشيء، فالمخرج من الأمر سهل ميسور؛ فإن كان قد زعم من خلال ما يهذي به المريض أنه قد أخرج جنّياً أو أحرقه، فالمخرج موجود، وهو وجود جن ثان وثالث ورابع ومائة...، فإذا احترق الجني جاءت أمه ثم أبوه وأخوه، وهكذا الذي يخرج يأتي آخر بدلاً عنه، بل إن البعض قد يرغب في الاستكثار والتشبع بما لم يُعط، فيلجأ إلى بعض الكتب، ويتوسع في استخدام ما فيها من طرق للعلاج، وقد تكون من السحر الحرام! وقد اعترف البعض بذلك، إذ يبدأ طريقة بالعلاج بالقرآن والأذكار، وبمرور الأيام -ومع قلة العلم الشرعي- يتوسع شيئاً فشيئاً في استخدام السحر والطلاسم؛ لأنه يرى أن هذه الأشياء من جنس النشرات والتعويذات التي قد تبدو مبهمة، وهي موجودة ومصرح بها في بعض كتب أهل العلم، فإلى الله المشتكى من هذا الصيد الخبيث باسم الدين، فالكل يصطاد ويتصيد، ولكن الشباك تختلف وتتنوع، إلا من رحم ربك! توشك العين تغيظ والبحيرات تجف بعضها يصطاد بعضاً والشباك تختلف لا يجيء الباب رأساً لا يدور أو يلف والطبيب قد يعف والكبير لا يعف والإمام قد يسف والصغير لا يسف والثياب قد تصون والثياب قد تشف والبغي قد تداري سهمها وتلتحف والشتات لا يزال يأتلف ويختلف والخطيب لا يزال بالعقول يستخف والقلوب لا تزال للشمال تنحرف والصغير بات يدري كيف تؤكل الكتف لا تصانع يا صديقي بالحقيقة اعترف فإلى هؤلاء المعالجين نقول: يا قوم! اتقوا الله تعالى في أنفسكم، ولا تكونوا ذباب طمع، وفراش نار، اتقوا الله في أعراض الناس وأموالهم، اتقوا الله في دين الله المفترى عليه، واحذروا الحرام والبدع والشبهات، ولا تكونوا جُرآء على النار، ولا ينطبق عليكم قول الشاعر: طبيب يداوي الناس وهو سقيمُ!  وَاتَّقُوا يَوْماً تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ  [البقرة:281]، إن كنتم تريدون حقاً إخراج الشياطين، فتعاونوا جميعاً على إخراج شياطين الإنس من جسد هذه الأمة، أخرجوها بالعمل النافع، وبالعبادة الصالحة لله تبارك وتعالى، وبالدعوة الحكيمة، والعمل الدءوب إلى الله جل وعلا. في عالم الأزياء موضات وصيحات وتقليعات، وكذلك في عالم الأفكار والدعوات تقليعات وصيحات وموضات! يفرضها علينا مرض الفراغ. قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله تعالى: نفسك إن لم تشغلها بالحق شغلتك بالباطل، وهذه الظاهرة التي نريد أن نعرف إلى أين تمتد، ما كان لها أن تنتشر بهذه الصورة الوبائية لولا الفراغ والخواء الذي ملأ القلوب، فوجد الشيطان فيها أرضاً خصبة، فصال وجال، وبذر وزرع وحصد! إن الشباب والفراغ والجده مفسدة للمرء أي مفسده وبعدما كان الجدل حول الجن والسحر والحسد من التخصصات الشائعة في جيل العجائز الأميّات والنساء الفارغات، بحيث كان من خصائص المجتمعات النسائية الجاهلة، وكان يستنكف الرجل من الخوض فيه ترفعاً عن خصائص النساء، تمكنت طائفة ممن يسمون بالمعالجين من تصديره إلى مجتمع الرجال، شباباً كانوا أو شيوخاً أو مراهقين، بل صِبية! بل احتل أو بالأحرى اغتصب مساحة شاسعة من رقعة الدعوة إلى الله لتهدر طاقة بعض الدعاة -الذين هم صفوة الرجال- في هذا السعار المحموم، إما باقتحام هذا المجال كمعالجين، أو بالهجوم على المقتحمين، ولا أظن أنه أدل على هذه الحقيقة المؤلمة من تشوق الناس بكثرة للاطلاع حول هذا الموضوع. إن موضوع السحر والمس وما يتعلق بالجن قد تسلط على العقول، واحتل القلوب بصورة مفزعة، فما أسرع ما تشير أصابع الاتهام إلى المس الجنّي بمجرد أن يعاني الإنسان من صداع أو ألم أو مشكلة نفسية عادية! ولن يكون حديثنا حول القضايا المسلّم بها، كقضية إثبات وجود الجن مثلاً، أو إثبات الصرع والمس وحقيقة السحر والحسد، ولا حتى تلقين طائفة المعالجين مبادئ التعامل مع حالات الصرع والحسد والسحر، فلقد طُرقت هذه القضايا كثيراً، وأُشبعت بحثاً، وامتلأت رفوف المكتبات بالغث والسمين منها، ولكنها وقفة معالجة مع طائفة المعالجين الذين صار العلاج بفضل جهودهم مرضاً وبائياًَ! والذين تجاوزوا أحياناً حدود الله، وتلبسوا بحالات من الانحراف تحوجهم إلى من يأخذ بأيديهم أو يأخذ على أيديهم. ونُنبه إلى أننا لا نعمم الاتهام بهذه السلبيات التي نذكرها، فمن المعالجين قوم ذوو بصيرة وتقوى وعلم وورع، نحسبهم كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحداً، لكن كلامنا هنا موجه إلى فريق آخر خلطوا عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيئاً، فتورطوا في المخالفات، وسوف نتناول
هذا انطلاقاً من منهج القرآن الكريم الذي فصل وفرق عند الكلام على اليهود:  وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لا يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ..  [آل عمران:75] إلى آخر الآيات، وكذلك كان الحال لما ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى حال الأعراب فقد ميز بين الصادقين المخلصين وبين المنافقين الكاذبين، فنحن نقصد من المعالجين الفريق الذين تلبسوا بهذه الأدواء التي نذكرها لا غير. بدايةً: نحن لا نختلف حول مبدأ التداوي، فقد جاء الإسلام بالعلاجات الشافية لكل الأمراض والأدواء، إما نصاً عليها وإما على سبيل الدلالة والإرشاد إليها، كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لما تداوى وأمر الناس بالتداوي، وكما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لكل داء دواء، فإذا أصيب دواء الداء برأ بإذن الله عز وجل)، رواه مسلم . وفي صحيح البخاري مرفوعاً: (ما أنزل الله من داء إلا أنزل له شفاء)، وفي مسند الإمام أحمد وغيره من حديث أسامة بن شريك رضي الله عنه قال: (كنت عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجاءت الأعراب فقالوا: يا رسول الله! أنتداوى؟ فقال: نعم عباد الله! تداووا؛ فإن الله عز وجل لم يضع داءً إلا وضع له شفاء، غير داء واحد. قالوا: ما هو؟ قال: الهَرَم)، يعني: الشيخوخة. في هذا الواقع الذي نعيشه الآن، والذي أفرزه مرض الفراغ، احتار المريض بين طبيبه وشيخه، فالطبيب يجزم بكل ثقة أن هذه حالة نفسية علاجها الدواء، والشيخ المعالج يؤكد أن هذه حالة مس من الجن، وعلاجها الدعاء وطرد هذا الجان. فالغرب وتلاميذه متمادون في علومهم المادية، ومنكرون لكل ما هو غيب، وأصبحوا يتحدثون في مراجعهم الطبية عن العين والسحر والحسد على أنها أوهام وأساطير قديمة قد ملأت رءوس العامة في المجتمعات البدائية، وقد تخطاها الإنسان المتطور، وأصبح الحديث عن هذه الأشياء يثير السخرية عندهم. أما في بلاد الشرق فقد بالغ الناس في الحديث عن عالم الجن والسحر والحسد، حتى اختلطت الحقيقة بأضعافها من الخيالات والأوهام والحكايات، وعلق كل شيء في عقول العامة على الجن والسحر والحسد، حتى أن أحدهم إذا ذهب إلى الطبيب فإنه يذهب قبل ذلك وأثناء ذلك وبعد ذلك إلى معالج يخلصه من الجن أو السحر أو غيرهما، وأصبح هناك الكثيرون ممن يمارسون هذه الوظيفة إن صدق بعضهم كذب معظمهم؛ لذلك نحن بحاجة ماسة إلى إيضاح الصورة، وضبط الأمور، وتخليص الحقيقة من بين ركام الخيالات والأوهام بعون الله تبارك وتعالى وتوفيقه.......
ما أنزل الله من داء إلا وله شفاء
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (ما أنزل الله من داء إلا أنزل له شفاء)، ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لكل داء دواء، فإذا أصيب دواء الداء برأ بإذن الله عز وجل). فما من شيء من الأمراض إلا وقد خلق له الله سبحانه وتعالى ما يضاده، وبلا شك أن هذا المفهوم الذي يؤخذ من هذا الحديث يؤكد فكرة النوعية، وتخصيص العلاجات للأمراض المختلفة، أي: أن هناك أنواعاً من التخصصات في علاج الأمراض، فليست كل الأمراض تعالج بنفس الطريقة كما يفعل بعض المعالجين الشعبيين، حيث أنهم يعطون نفس المادة لعدة حالات مرضية، ويتبعون نفس الطريقة في علاج جميع الحالات، وهذا تعميم خاطئ دحضه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بحديثه، حيث بين أن (لكل داء دواء)، يعني: مختص بدفعه. وأيضاً: لما قيل للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أرأيت رقىً نسترقي بها، ودواء نتداوى به، وتقاة نتقيها، هل ترد من قدر الله شيئاً؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: هي من قدر الله)، فهذا يؤكد أن تقدير وقوع المرض والبلاء في نفس الإنسان أو جسمه ينبغي أن يواجه بأسباب هي أيضاً من قدر الله، فالمرض يقع بقضاء وقدر، وكذلك نحن نحارب القدر بالقدر، فندفع قضاء المرض بقضاء التداوي والعلاج المناسب المختص بهذا الدواء. ولا نقاش أيضاً في لزوم الأخذ بالأسباب العادية المتاحة والأسباب الشرعية لمواجهة هذه الآفات، وهذا لا يقدح في التوكل، بل هو من التوكل، لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اعقلها وتوكل). ولا شك أن قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لكل داء دواء) فيه تقوية لنفس المريض قبل الطبيب، وفيه حث على الاجتهاد في محاولة اكتشاف أدواء الأمراض، فما من مرض إلا وله دواء إلا الشيخوخة والهرم كما بين النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، حتى الأمراض التي عجز الطب إلى الآن عن اكتشاف دواء حاسم لها كالسرطان والإيدز وغير ذلك، فنحن نوقن قطعاً أن لها دواء، ومن الخطأ أن نقول: ليس لها دواء؛ لأنه ما من داء إلا أنزل الله له دواء، لكننا لما نعلمه بعد، فمن اجتهد ويسر له الأمر فإنه يصل إلى علاج هذه الأمراض. ولا شك أن المريض إذا تعلق بهذا الأمل الذي ورد على لسان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه يقوي نفسه، وكذلك الطبيب يجتهد في إصابة هذا الدواء والتفتيش عنه. ......
مسئولية الطبيب في المحافظة على النفس البشرية
ابتداء: ننبه إلى أمر هام جداً وهو: أن المحافظة على النفس من المقاصد العليا والأساسية للشريعة الإسلامية، فحفظ صحة الناس ونفوسهم ليس متروكاً للعبث، والشريعة لا يمكن أبداً أن تفتح الباب لكل من هب ودب أن يعبث بنفوس الناس وبجوارحهم وبأعضائهم بمثل هذه الصورة التي تحصل اليوم. والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرنا بتحري الحاذق من الأطباء، فقد ذكر مالك في موطئه عن زيد بن أسلم : (أن رجلاً في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصابه جرح، فاحتقن الجرح الدم، وإن الرجل دعا رجلين من بني أنمار فنظرا إليه، فزعما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لهما: أيكما أطب؟ -أي: أيكما أتقن للطب؟- فقال: أو في الطب خير يا رسول الله؟ فقال: أنزل الدواء الذي أنزل الداء). وروي عن عمرو بن دينار عن هلال بن يساف قال: (دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم على مريض يعوده، فقال: أرسلوا إلى طبيب، فقال قائل: وأنت تقول ذلك يا رسول الله؟! قال: نعم، إن الله عز وجل لم ينزل داء إلا أنزل له دواء). فاطمئنوا ولا داعي لهذا الشعور الخفي الذي يجده كثير من الناس من التشكك في الطب، وفقد الثقة فيه، والنظر إليه نظرة احتقار وازدراء؛ فإن اللجوء إلى الطبيب في مجال تخصصه يعتبر من الأسباب العادية التي قد طولبنا بالأخذ بها إذا ألم بنا مرض أو داء. ليس هذا فحسب! بل إن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم شدد في عقوبة من يتولى علاج الناس وليس له خبرة وعلم كافٍ، فلابد أن يأمن إيقاع الضرر بالآخرين نتيجة الأخطاء المهنية، بل إنه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حمل هذا المتطبب دية الخطأ، كما جاء في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من تطبب ولم يعلم منه طب فهو ضامن)، أي: فهو مسئول، ويعتبر جانياً إذا أتلف شيئاً من أعضاء المريض، ويؤاخذ به شرعاً. إذا كنا نحن الآن وقبل الآن ننكر على الذين يعذبون الناس، كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنهم أنهم يغدون في سخط الله ويروحون في غضب الله، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما: قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس)، فإن كان هؤلاء من أهل النار، فما بالنا نتساهل مع أناس يمارسون أقبح أنواع الجنايات تحت اسم العلاج بالقرآن؟! وكأن كلمة (القرآن) ترس يتترسون خلفه، وحصن يتحصنون به ليستبيحوا إراقة دماء الناس وقتلهم جهلاً وظلماً وعدواناً. إذا كنا ننكر على هؤلاء الذين يعذبون الناس فما بالنا نضفي الشرعية على هذه الأفعال؟! بل هذه الجرائم وهذه الجنايات التي ترتكب باسم العلاج بالقرآن؟! وهل التستر وراء القرآن يشفع لهؤلاء الذين يرتكبون نفس الجريمة التي قال فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: (من تطبب ولم يعلم منه طب فهو ضامن). ......
أهمية التثبت من المرض قبل العلاج
يجب أن نبين أن الظهور العلمي، والاكتشافات المذهلة في مجال الطب والعلاج، والتقدم العجيب الذي حصل فعلاً في مجال الأمراض النفسية قد اغتر به كثير ممن تربوا على طب وثقافة الغرب، وانبهروا به انبهاراً كلياً، حتى إنهم اعتقدوا أن كل شيء في هذا الوجود قد أصبح لهم واضحاً، وأن ما كان يعتقده الأولون في الماضي من حالات تلبس الجن أصبحت الآن مفهومة من خلال عملية اللاشعور التي تقوم بوظيفة دفاعية من أجل مصلحة توازن المريض. وأكثر الحالات إثارة للجدل هي حالات الهستيريا، وهي الحالات المسئولة عن هذا التشوش، فحالات الهستيريا هي نفس الحالات التي استغلها هؤلاء المعالجون الشعبيون لإثبات صحة عملهم وفاعليته، وهذه الحالات تصيب الشخصيات غير الناضجة انفعالياً، والقابلة للإيحاء في نفس الوقت، وعند عدم قدرة الطالب أو عدم رغبته مثلاً في إكمال دراسته، أو عدم تكيف زوجة في زواجها، أو نحو ذلك من الضغوط؛ فإنه يحدث نوع من الانشقاق في مستوى الوعي، فتحدث حالات الإغماء أو الصرع الهستيري، أو يتصرف الشخص بالفعل كأنه شخص آخر، ليعبر عما لم يستطع التعبير عنه في حالاته العادية، وأحياناً يغير صوته، والأطباء يعرفون هذا جيداً، كأن يكون المريض مثقفاً، وكان قد قرأ، الذبحة الصدرية، أو يعرفها، فيستولي عليه الوهم حتى أنه ليأتي بكل أعراض الذبحة وما به من ذبحة، أو يأتي بأعراض الشلل وما به من شلل، كما حصل في أول حالة هستيريا عولجت، وقد حدثت هذه الحالة في زمان الإغريق، حيث شعر شاب بأنه مشلول، وأتي به إلى المعبد كي يتعالج من الشلل التام الذي ألم به، فقام أحد رهبانهم ومضلليهم واختطف حقيبة الشاب من يده بسرعة وولى هارباً، فما كان من هذا المريض الذي كان يدعي الشلل إلا أن لحق الراهب بسرعة وبدون شعور! فأكثر حالات الهستيريا هي من حالات الالتباس التي أثرت على هؤلاء المعالجين، وسنوضح هذا الأمر إن شاء الله تعالى بالتفصيل. والشخص المعالج قد يفعل أشياء تؤكد هذا الإيحاء الذاتي الموجود عند المريض بسلوكياته، ويكون هذا المريض قد امتلأ عقله وشحن بعشرات القصص عن موضوع الجن، وسمع عدة أشرطة، وقرأ عشرات الكتب، وسمع محاضرات وأحاديث أصدقائه، ومجالس الحوار وغير ذلك، هذا إن لم يكن قد حضر حالات الجن، فهو مهيأ أصلاً لإتقان الدور تماماً، ويحفظ السيناريو -كما يقولون- من الألف إلى الياء بمنتهى الإتقان. فهؤلاء المعالجون الشعبيون يمارسون نوعاً من الإيحاءات للمريض، وقد يحدثون له نوعاً من الإيلام بالضرب إذا لزم الأمر، فيفيق من هذا الانشقاق الهروبي بسرعة، وينبهر بذلك العامة، وتزداد ثقتهم بهذا المعالج! لكن نفس هذه الأعراض ما تلبث أن تعود من جديد عند أول ضغط نفسي أو اجتماعي؛ لأن المعالج لم يبحث عن السبب الحسي، وإنما عالج العرض الموجود فقط في جو من الغموض، بل ويحدث أن يتمادى المريض في أعراضه ويصورها بعد ما رأى وسمع من إيحاءات عن تلبس الجن، وتزداد الأمور تعقيداً، وهنا يعود أهل المريض إلى المعالج الذي يبتزهم تحت وهم تأثير الجن! وقد أراد البعض منهم أن يوسع تأثيره على الناس، فسجل أشرطة تبين كيف يخرج الجن من المرضى، وانتشرت الأشرطة وسببت فزعاً لكل من سمعها، وقد جاءوا زرافات ووحداناً! إلى هذا المعالج كي يعالجهم من تأثيرها، وكثير من الأخصائيين النفسانيين حينما سمعوا هذه الأشرطة -وهم من المسلمين المتقين الذين يؤمنون بلبس الجن- لم يشتبهوا لحظة في أن هذه حالات هستيريا، وليست في الحقيقة حالات مس شيطاني، وإنما تحدث هذه الهستيريا تحت إيحاءات هذا المعالج؛ لأن المعالج يرتكب أول خطأ عندما لا يتأكد ويتيقن من التشخيص، بل أول ما يبدأ بقراءة القرآن، ولذلك يحس هذا الشخص المريض بأنه مصروع، حتى ولو لم يكن كذلك. فالخطأ من المعالج عندما يربط بين قراءة القرآن وبين اللبس مباشرة دون تأكد، فالمريض عندما يستشعر أن المعالج يقرأ عليه القرآن الكريم، حينئذٍ يترسخ عنده نفس هذا الوهم والإيحاء بأنه مصاب بالمس. ......
حقائق تتعلق بوجود الجن
نظراً لكثير من هذه الممارسات المؤسفة في هذا المجال، فقد وجدنا انشقاقاً وحيرة عند هذا المريض بين الشيخ المعالج وبين الطبيب المعالج أيضاً، الأمر الذي أدى بمعظم الأطباء إلى أن يستنكروا ما يحدث، وامتد استنكارهم وبالغوا فيه حتى أنكروا حقائق ثابتة في القرآن والسنة لا يسوغ لمسلم أبداً أن ينكرها، وجاء هذا كرد فعل لهذا التخبط الذي حصل وعانى منه الناس، فهي حقائق في الأصل، لكنها أحيطت بأخطاء هؤلاء المشعوذين، وأحيطت بمبالغات العامة وأوهامهم. الذي يجهله كثير من الناس، خاصة الذين أنفقوا عمرهم في التشبع من الثقافة الغربية المادية الملحدة: أن مس الجن أمر ثابت، وأن السحر والحسد حقيقة ثابتة، بغض النظر عن هذه المبالغات والمجازفات التي تصدر من جهلة الناس، والله تعالى يقول:  الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا لا يَقُومُونَ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ الْمَسِّ  [البقرة:275]. قال الإمام الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى: أي: لا يقومون من قبورهم يوم القيامة إلا كما يقوم المصروع حالة صرعه وتخبط الشيطان له، وذلك أنه يقوم قياماً منكراً. وعن عثمان بن أبي العاص رضي الله عنه قال: (لما استعملني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الطائف جعل يعرض لي شيء في صلاتي، حتى ما أدري ما أصلي، فلما رأيت ذلك رحلت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: ابن أبي العاص ؟! قلت: نعم يا رسول الله، قال: ما جاء بك؟ قلت: يا رسول الله! عرض لي شيء في صلاتي، حتى ما أدري ما أصلي، قال: ذاك الشيطان، ادنه، فدنوت منه، فجلست على صدور قدميه، فضرب صدري بيده) يعني: ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صدر عثمان بيده، دون كسر عظم أو ضرب على الوجه، (وتفل في فمي، وقال: اخرج عدو الله، ففعل ذلك ثلاث مرات، ثم قال: الحق بعملك)، رواه ابن ماجة وصححه الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجة. وعند الشيخين من حديث صفية رضي الله تعالى عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم)، ولاشك أن الطب الغربي أو الطب المادي الملحد لا يعترف بحقيقة الشيطان، ولا بالروح، ولا بالله، ولا بالقرآن، بل يتعامل مع الأمور المحسوسة، فمِن ثَم خُدع من خدع من الأطباء بأن جارى المراجع الطبية في هذه المزلقة المهلكة والخطيرة. وفي الجهة الأخرى بالغ مُدَّعو العلم بأسرار الجن في هذا الأمر، فادّعوا أن كل الأمراض هي مس من الجن أو هي تأثير سحر؛ ليستجدوا المرضى المساكين، خاصة أصحاب الأمراض المزمنة الذين يلتمسون الشفاء في أي مكان، وبأية طريقة، وهكذا انتشرت من جديد على أيدي هؤلاء المعالجين العرافة والكهانة بصورة جديدة، ولكن في هذه المرة تختفي وراء لحية عمامة وقميص، ووراء ادعاء العلاج بالقرآن الكريم حتى يمارسوا هذا الدجل في حماية القرآن الكريم، وكي تزداد ثقة عند عامة الناس بهم. إذاً: الصنف الأول بالغوا في استنكار ما يحدث، وفي إنكار تأثير الجن والسحر والحسد بالكلية، ولاذوا واعتصموا بمكتسبات الطب الهائلة التي هي بالفعل قد كشفت كثيراً من الغموض، واعتقد الكثيرون منهم أنهم عرفوا كل شيء حتى لم يغب شيء عن مجال البحث والتجربة الملموسة! والواقع أن الأمر بخلاف ذلك، فما زالت أسباب كثير من الأمراض النفسية في مجال النظريات التي تتغير من وقت إلى آخر، وما زالت هناك أشياء في الطب شديدة الغموض، حيث تم وصف الكثير من مظاهر الأمراض، ولكن بقيت المسببات في حاجة إلى بحث طويل. ونحن ندعو الفريقين سواء كان الأطباء المتأثرون بالمنهج الغربي، أو الغُلاة الذين غلوا في موضوع علاج الجن إلى أن يتخلى كل منهما عن موقفهما المتطرف؛ لتكون القضية واضحة وموضوعية، مع الاعتراف والالتزام والاعتقاد بما ورد من آيات وأحاديث صحيحة في هذا الشأن، دون تقليل أو تهويل. ......
عوامل رواج السحر والمس ومظاهرهما
توجد هناك الكثير من العوامل، نذكر منها: ......
فطرة حب الاستطلاع عند الإنسان
توصل الباحثون في تاريخ البشر وفي نفس الإنسان إلى أن الإنسان عنده ولع شديد بمعرفة الغيب، يقول العلامة ابن خلدون رحمه الله: اعلم أن من خواص النفوس البشرية: التشوف إلى عواقب أمورهم، وعلم ما يحدث لهم من حياة وموت وخير وشر، سيما الحوادث العامة، كمعرفة كم بقي من عمر الدنيا، ومعرفة مدد الدول أو تفاوتها، والتطلع إلى هذا الغيب طبيعة بشرية مركوزة في طبيعة الإنسان، مجبول عليها هؤلاء البشر، ولذلك يولعون بمعرفة ذلك عن أي طريقة، حتى عن طريق المنامات والرؤى، يريدون أن يعرفوا ويستكشفوا ما يأتي من هذا الغيب، أو ما يخفى عليهم من هذا الغيب. وقد أتت الشرائع الإلهية متوافقة تماماً مع هذه الغريزة، وهي غريزة حب الاستطلاع، أو غريزة الفضول والتطلع إلى استكشاف الغيب المجهول، حيث جاءت الشرائع الإلهية متوافقة مع هذه الفطرة، فقامت بإشباع هذه الفطرة، فجاء في الوحي الإلهي وعلى ألسنة الرسل عليهم وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ما يشبع هذا النزعة في النفس البشرية، فحدثت الناس عن العوالم غير المنظورة التي سماها القرآن الكريم: عالم الغيب، حيث حدثهم ربهم سبحانه وتعالى عن نفسه، وعن أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله، كما حدثهم عن عالم الملائكة، وحدثهم عن عالم الجن، وحدثهم طويلاً عن الموت، وعن سكرات الموت، وماذا يحدث بعد الموت، وماذا يحصل في القبر، وماذا يحصل في البعث والنشور، وكذا أحوال أهل الجنة وأهل النار، وأطلعهم على كثير من الحوادث التي ستقع على ظهر الأرض، وبالذات أشراط الساعة، كالمسيح الدجال، وغير ذلك من الأحداث التي تعلمون. فهناك طاقتان فكريتان في كيان الإنسان: الإيمان بما تدركه الحواس، والإيمان بما لا تدركه الحواس، فالإيمان بما تدركه الحواس اقتصرت عليه جاهلية العلم، ونعني بذلك: العلم الذي قال الله سبحانه وتعالى في أصحابه:  لا يَعْلَمُونَ * يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِراً مِنْ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ عَنْ الآخِرَةِ هُمْ غَافِلُونَ  [الروم:6-7]، فأبدل من العلم عدم العلم؛ ليدل على استوائهما؛ لأنه علم يقف عند الظواهر فقط دون أن ينفذ إلى ما وراءها من الحقائق. أما العلم بالغيب الذي لا تدركه الحواس فقد أنكره العالم المادي، حيث أنكر الروح؛ لأنها لا تخضع لحاسة الذوق، ولا السمع، ولا الشم، ولا البصر، ولا اللمس، أما الإسلام فإنه يؤمن بالطاقات الإنسانية جميعاً، ويعطي كل طاقة ما يصلح لها من الغذاء، فالعالم المادي مبسوط أمام الإنسان يدركه بحواسه أو بواسطة الآلات، والمجال رحب ومفتوح للبحث والتنقيب واستكشاف ما يفيد هذا الإنسان. أما عالم الغيب فقد أعطى الإسلام الإنسان غذاءً خصيباً في هذا المجال حينما أخبرنا عن الجن والشياطين، لكن قد اختلف حديث القرآن عن الجن عنه في حديثه عن الشياطين، فحينما حدثنا القرآن عن الشيطان فصل ووضح معالم الشيطان، ونفسيته، وأهدافه، ومراميه، وخطواته، ونوّع في الكلام تنويعاً كثيراً حتى نكاد نرى صورةً بارزة ومعالم واضحة مفصلة لهذا العدو المبين، بل كأننا نلمسه؛ لأن هذا -بلا شك- له دوره في حماية هذا الإنسان من كيد ذلك العدو المبين. أما الجن فقد جاءت الإشارة إليهم مفصلة في سورة الجن، وجاءت مختصرة في مرور عابر في سورة الأحقاف، وفي قصة سليمان عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام. وفي هذا فائدة، وهي: إشباع هذه الفطرة المغروزة فينا من حب استكشاف ما حولنا من العوالم الغيبية، وهذا مما يزيد مساحة العقيدة ويوسع رقعتها، ويلبي ميلاً فطرياً عند الإنسان إلى الإيمان بكائنات لا تدركها الحواس. إن الحديث عن الجن في بدايته موضوع شيق وجذاب، له بريقه؛ لأنه يلمس هذا الوتر الحساس في نفس كل منا، فللموضوع لذة وجاذبية، ويحيطه الغموض الذي يغري باكتشافه، ويشكل عامل جذب نحوه، ويشبع غريزة حب الاستطلاع والتفتيش وراء المجهول، وقد شكل هذا الفضول سبباً رئيساً في انتشار ظاهرة العلاج الشعبي للمس الجني. فهذا من أعظم الأسباب التي روجت لهذا الأمر، وجعلته على كل لسان؛ حيث أنه يشبع هذه الفطرة والغريزة المركوزة في كل واحد منا، وهي حب الفضول وتتبع مثل هذه الأخبار؛ ولأنها تشبع هذا الشعور الموجود في الإنسان، فكثير من الناس إزاء هذا الشعور وهذا الإشباع لا يسعهم إلا أن يغضوا الطرف عن التحري والتحقق والتثبت مما يسمعون؛ لأنه يوافق هذا الميل عندهم.
ترويج بعض الدعاة للموضوع من دون ضوابط
هناك أناس مسئولون عن شيوع هذه الظاهرة، وفي مقدمتهم للأسف الشديد طائفة من الشيوخ والدعاة المشهورين، حيث رحبوا منذ البداية بهذا الموضوع، ونشروا قصصه بأنفسهم على المنابر، ونشروا تجاربهم الشخصية والقصص التي حكاها لهم الثقات على الملأ، دون أن يضعوا في اعتبارهم طبيعة هذه الجماهير التي يخاطبونها، وأن هذه الطبيعة قابلة للغلو في هذا الباب، فمن ثم فتحوا الباب دون أن يضعوا له ضوابط أو قيود، وهم إذ فتحوا هذا الباب، ولم يضعوا له ضوابط ولا قواعد، ولم يوجدوا في نفس الوقت نوعاً من الإشراف الجماعي أو الإشراف العلمي على هذا الأمر، فانتشرت التجارب وعمت الأخطاء الفردية
اشتغال من قلت بضاعتهم من العلم والإيمان بالتأليف عن الجن
من المسئولين عن شيوع هذه الظاهرة: هؤلاء المعالجين الذين روجوا لهذا الأمر بصور شتى بين الشباب، فألفوا الكتب التي بلغب أكثر من (84) كتاباً -حسب إحصائية قام بها أحد الإخوة- وأنت حيثما حللت وأينما ذهبت في معارض الكتب فإنك تجد هناك قسم خاص بكتب الجن! ولو حاولنا عمل إحصائية متكاملة فإننا سنذهل بالعدد الكبير من المؤلفات في هذا الباب، وهذا أحد العوامل التي أودت بنا إلى هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة، حيث تفصل هذه الكتب في دراسة أعراض هذا المس المزعوم وطرق علاجه؛ فتتكلم عن الجن، وأحواله، ونواميسه، وكيف تعتدي على البشر، وكل مؤلف يقول لك: هذه تجربتي الشخصية، والحالات التي تأتيني، وفعلت كذا، وعالجت كذا، ولله الحمد والمنة استطعنا إخراج الجن. إلى غير ذلك مما نسمعه ونقرؤه. ليس هذا فحسب بل إن الشباب والأحداث والمراهقون خاضوا في هذا الأمر! فتجد حديث المجالس عن الجن، ويقرءون الكتب التي تتحدث عن الجن، وأشرطة الكاست أغلبها عن الجن، وهناك حوار مع الجني المسلم كما يزعمون! فالواحد منهم يظن أنه ما عليه إلا أنه يقرأ آيات من القرآن الكريم، فإذا ضحك المريض أو بكى أو اختنق أو تشنج؛ فإن هذا يعني أنه مصاب بالسحر أو بمس الجن، ويا حبذا لو تكلم فسرعان ما ينفعل المعالج مع هذا الجن، ويقوم بتسجيل المحاورة في أشرطة، ومن ثم يقوم بإذاعتها بين الناس. وقد انتشرت الحكايات الكثيرة عما يحدث في جلسات العلاج، وهذا من أكبر أسباب انتشار هذا الأمر، ونحن نذكر هذه الأسباب؛ لأنها مهمة جداً في الوقاية من هذا الداء، ومحاربة هذه الظاهرة التي أصبح كل واحد منا مسئولاً عن مواجهتها وإخمادها والقضاء عليها؛ لما يترتب عليها من مخاطر جسيمة سنذكرها إن شاء الله تعالى حينما نتكلم في النهاية عن طرق الوقاية أو العلاج.
الصحف
من المسئولين عن انتشار هذا الأمر وشيوعه: بعض الصحف؛ لأن الصحف لا تعترف إلا بالتوزيع، حتى تمتلئ جيوب أصحاب الجرائد، ولا نستثني الصحف المسماة بالإسلامية، فإنها قد دخلت أيضاً في هذا الموضوع، ولعبت دوراً كبيراً في الترويج له، وفتحت الباب على مصراعيه لإشغال الرأي العام بهذا الموضوع، وفتحت الباب لاستغلال الدجالين والمدعين لهذا الأمر. ويكفي لبيان المهزلة إعلان حزب من الأحزاب السياسية بخط عريض: لعلاج فشل الخطوبة المتكرر، فهم يعزفون على الوتر الحساس عند الجهلة وقاصري العقول من الناس، ويغرون الناس بأن عندهم الحل لكل مشكلة. إذاً: علينا أن نلقي هذا الطب -حسب اعتقادهم- في البحر؛ لأنهم يزعمون أن كل مرض سببه المس، بل إن هناك من يزعم بأن الجن يعمل عمليات جراحية! ويعالج العقم! ويعالج تكسير العظام! ويفعل كذا وكذا إلخ، وهناك أساطير وحكايات لا يعلم أين ستتوقف وكيف ستنتهي إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى. فالحقيقة أن سلبيات هؤلاء المعالجين كانت سبباً رئيساً في تفاقم هذه الظاهرة، وفي كثرة هذه الحالات، وإلا فإن ظاهرة المس الجني موجودة في كل زمان، بل يوجد في كتب الطب النفسي بالذات صور لعملية الإحراق للمصروعين، حيث كانوا يعالجون حالات الصرع بالإحراق؛ حتى تخرج الأرواح الشريرة من المريض كما كانوا يقولون, وهذا يوجد منذ زمن بعيد جداً، حتى في كتب أهل الكتاب توجد حوادث تنسب إلى المسيح أنه عالج فيها المس الجني
التهويل والإفراط
ظاهرة المس الجني موجودة في كل زمان، لكنها كانت محصورة ومحدودة، وكذلك ظاهرة السحر والحسد، فإنه وقبل انتعاش الصحوة الإسلامية كان الناس يراعون أمور المروءة، وكان من أكبر العيب أن تسمع رجلاً يقول: عمل لي فلان عملاً؛ لأن هذه الكلمة لم تكن تصدر إلا من النساء الأميات القاصرات الجاهلات، وكان هذا يعتبر من خوارم المروءة، ولما كنت في الثانوية كان المدرس يقول لنا: ماذا تعمل في المسألة؟ نقول: نعمل عملاً، وكان الواحد منا يستحي من قول هذه الكلمة؛ لأنها لا تشيع إلا في حصص الرياضة، فنظراً لمشابهتها للألفاظ النسائية كان الإنسان يستحي من استعمال هذا التعبير، أما الآن فإن هذه الكلمة قد راجت حتى أنه لا يكاد يوجد حدود بين عقلية النساء التافهات القاصرات، وبين رجل ضخم البنية، كما قال تعالى:  تُعْجِبُكَ أَجْسَامُهُمْ وَإِنْ يَقُولُوا تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ  [المنافقون:4]، ثم تراه يقول: هذا عمل لي عملاً! ويستعملون هذه الألفاظ التي ما شاعت إلا على ألسنة النساء، وليس كل النساء بل فقط الأميات الجاهلات. بفضل هؤلاء المعالجين المزعومين انتقل موضوع الجن والسحر والحسد من الوسط النسائي إلى وسط الرجال، أو بتعبير أدق: إلى وسط الدعاة، ومن بعض الدعاة انتقل إلى الوسط الرجالي، واستوى الرجال مع النساء في الاستغراق والاندماج مع هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة. فكل ما فعله هؤلاء المعالجون أنهم لم يعالجوا في الحقيقة، بل وسعوا رقعة هذا البلاء، ونشروا خبره، وسلطوا الأضواء عليه، ولفتوا أنظار الناس إليه، وفتحوا أبواب الشر على مصراعيها! ولا زالت حالات المس والصرع الجني موجودة، لكنها في الحقيقة ليست بهذه الكثرة التي نراها اليوم، فكثير مما نرى أو نسمع عنه من الحالات -بل أغلبها في الحقيقة- ليست مساً جنياً، وليس لها علاقة بالصرع، وإن تكاثر المعالجون على الخطأ في تشخيصها، ومن ثم في علاجها. وسوف أذكر دليلاً حياً عابراً على هذا الكلام: أحد المشايخ المشهورين في السعودية وهو الشيخ: العمري كان له للأسف الشديد دور فعال في نشر الاهتمام بموضوع الجن، حتى أنه من شدة استغراقه في هذا المجال كان العلماء ينكرون عليه الإفراط في موضوع الجن، ثم دار الزمان دورته، وإذا به تُنشر له مقالة في إحدى الجرائد العالمية المشهورة بأنه ينكر تماماً الصرع الجني، ولا يعترف بشيء اسمه: صرعاً جنياً! وهذا بسبب غلوه وإفراطه في موضوع الجن، حيث جعله ينقلب إلى الجهة المقابلة، بعدما خاض فيما خاض، والآن بنفس اللسان ها هو يقول: إن هذا الصرع لا أصل له على الإطلاق! وينكر حقيقة الصرع الجني للإنس، مما اضطر العلماء هذه المرة أيضاً أن يردوا عليه ليردوه إلى الحال الوسط، وهو إثبات المس.
عدم التفريق بين المرض العضوي والنفسي وبين الصرع والمس
بعض المرضى بمرض عضوي مزمن أو نفسي ييأسون من علاج حالاتهم، أو من قدرتهم على الخروج من المشكلات الاجتماعية، فإذا ما انتبه صاحب هذا الدافع إلى هذا الداء الجديد .. داء السحر واعتداء الجن؛ فسرعان ما يتعلق بالقشة، ويهديه تفكيره إلى أن سبب هذا المرض الذي يعاني منه هو من الجن أو السحر أو نحو ذلك، فيهرع إلى طلب العلاج. هناك أمراض عضوية، وهناك أمراض نفسية، والمريض بالمرض النفسي قد يتأثر بما يقرأه ويسمعه حتى يقع فريسة الإيحاء الذاتي، فيقرأ عنه من باب الفضول وحب الاستطلاع خاصة النساء؛ لأن أصل كلمة هستيريا مأخوذة من كلمة (هسترا) يعني: الرحم، فكانوا فيما مضى يقصرون هذا المرض فقط على النساء، إلى أن اقتنعوا في العصر الحديث بأنه مرض يصيب الرجال والنساء، لكن نسبة النساء فيه أكثر. الشاهد: أن النساء لهن تأثر بهذا المجال أكثر من غيرهن، حيث يقرأن عن الجان، ونواميسه، وحركاته، وكيفية اعتدائه ومسه للإنسان، ويفصل مؤلف الكتاب، ويشرح أعراض المرض، وأسبابه، وطرق علاجه... وأكبر خطأ يرتكبه المؤلفون: أنهم يجعلون هذه المادة متوفرة ومتاحة لكل من شاء، ويسترسل المؤلف في ذكر أعراض قد تتشابه في كثير من الحالات مع أعراض الأمراض العضوية والنفسية؛ من صداع، وضيق الصدر، وارتفاع ضغط الدم أو انخفاضه، أو مغص، أو غثيان، أو شبه غيبوبة، أو اضطراب عصبي، أو تشنجات إلى أو غير ذلك، وهذه الأعراض قد تقابلنا في حياتنا اليومية نتيجة أسباب شتى ومشاكل اجتماعية يعانيها الإنسان، فإذا كانت المرأة أو الشخص الذي يقرأ هذا الكتاب يعاني من هذه المشكلات فسوف يقتنع في ضوء ما قرأه أن به مس من الجن، أو أن هذه المرأة وقعت في شرك السحر، في حين أن الحقيقة غير ذلك، خاصة وأن بعض المرضى النفسيين يكون عندهم ما يسمى بالميل للاضطهاد، وكثير من الشعب المصري عنده ميل إلى أن يبين أنه مظلوم، وأن بعض الناس يحسدوه، أو يتآمروا عليه، أو يعملون له سحراً، أو أن الجن يؤذونه... إلى غير ذلك من مظاهر الشكوى والتظلم؛ وإسقاط المشاكل على الآخرين. فكثير من الحالات -التي هي في الأصل سالمة من الجن- عندها أعراض إما عضوية أو نفسية، وتجد أحدهم يتوغل في الوهم إلى أن يصبح الوهم في نظره حقيقة واقعة، وربما أدى به الأمر إلى أنه يتعرض لصرع الجن حقيقة؛ بسبب ذهابه إلى المعالجين، وهم الذين يجلبون له الجن، ويجنون عليه.
كثرة التخوف من الجن والمبالغة فيه
من جراء انتشار هذا الكلام، والمبالغة في الحديث عنه من خلال الكتب والأشرطة والجرائد انتشرت الأوهام والوساوس، والخوف المرضي، والهلع، وتغلغل ذلك في قلوب كثير من الناس، حتى إنهم عظموا الجن، وخافوا ورهبوا منهم، وضعف التوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى، وتعلق الناس بالمخلوق الضعيف الذي يعتقدون أن عنده العلاج بدلاً من وثوقهم بالله سبحانه وتعالى، فصار فيهم شبه بمؤمني الجن الذين قالوا:  وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنْ الإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنْ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً  [الجن:6]، وهذا نفس ما حصل من هؤلاء المعالجين ومن هؤلاء المرضى، وقوله: (رهقاً) يعني: خطيئة وإثماً، قال القرطبي : المراد به ما كانوا يفعلونه في الجاهلية، كان الرجل إذا نزل في وادي وأراد أن يبيت فيه يقول: أعوذ بسيد هذا الوادي من شر سفهاء قومه. فيبيت في جواره حتى يصبح، أي: يتعوذ بملك الجن في هذه المنطقة من شر سفهاء قومه، فيبيت في جوار هذا السيد حتى يصبح. قال مجاهد : (( فَزَادُوهُمْ )) أي: أن الإنس زادوا الجن طغياناً بهذا التعوذ، والواو هنا -على هذا القول- تعود إلى الإنس، يعني:  وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنَ الإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ  [الجن:6] أي: يتحصنون ويحتمون ويلتجئون،  بِرِجَالٍ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقًا  [الجن:6] يعني: فتسبب الإنس بفعلهم هذا في أن زادوا طغيان الجن، ونحن لا نعتب على الجن في هذه الحالة؛ لأنهم وجدوا أناساً عقولهم ضعيفة، فما بالهم لا يلعبون بهم وقد أتوا إليهم بأنفسهم، وأعطوهم من السلطان ما لم يكونوا يحلمون به؟! ولماذا لا يصرعهم الجن في الحقيقة؟! حتى قالت الجن: سدنا الإنس والجن. وقال قتادة و أبو العالية و الربيع و ابن زيد : ازداد الإنس بهذا فرقاً وخوفاً من الجن، وقال سعيد بن جبير :  فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقًا  [الجن:6] يعني: كفراً. وقد فُتح باب من الشر والبلاء، وخُدش التوحيد، وانتشر السحر، والجدل، وإهمال الدعوة بسبب الانشغال بكل هذه الأشياء التي فتحت لنا أبواباً من الشر ما كنا نسمع عنها من قبل، ولولا أني لست من أنصار تفسير كل شيء بالتآمر العلماني واليهودي والصليبي والاستشراقي لقلت: لا يبعد أن يكون هذا من فعل أعداء الإسلام، فهم الذين شجعوا هذا الخط، لكن أنا لست من أنصار هذا المنهج، وقد حقق هؤلاء من حيث لا يدروا لأعداء دعوة التوحيد مكاسب عظيمة جداً، ولابد أن أعداء الإسلام سيشكرون لهم أن شغلوا الناس بهذه الأشياء، وصدوا الناس عن سبيل الله، وأوقعوهم في الشرك، وأحيوا كثيراً من الفتن التي نلمسها!! يقول الرازي في تفسير الآية: المعنى: أن رجال الإنس إنما استعاذوا بالجن خوفاً من أن يغشاهم الجن، ثم إنهم زادوا في ذلك الغشيان، فإنهم لما تعوذوا بهم ولم يتعوذوا بالله استذلوهم واجترءوا عليهم، فزادوهم ظلماً. إذاً: الإنس هم الذين تسببوا في زيادة طغيان الجن، وكثير من هؤلاء الناس الذين يدّعون الصرع، ومن هؤلاء المسمين بالمعالجين، كان لهم دور كبير في إشاعة المس الوهمي والمس الحقيقي، (( فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقًا ))، فاغتنم الشيطان حالة الرعب والفزع التي انتابت الناس بطريقة وبائية أكثر مما غنم من الطبع واللمس نفسه. ما يبلغ الأعداء من جاهل ما يبلغ الجاهل من نفسه فكان أن زادهم  الشياطين رهقاً لما رأوهم قد ولعوا باللبس الجني، ونفخوا في الشيطان، حتى خافوه ونسوا قوله تبارك وتعالى:  فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفاً  [النساء:76]. بدلاً من الدعوة إلى التوحيد، وإلى تقوية الإيمان والتوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى، وأن يتلوا عليهم قوله تبارك وتعالى:  فَلا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِي إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  [آل عمران:175]، وقوله تبارك وتعالى:  إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفاً  [النساء:76]، بدل هذا كله؛ إذا بهم ينفخون ويعظمون الشيطان الذي أُمرنا بتحقيره وتصغيره، والصواب هو تحقيره وازدراؤه، كما روى الإمام أحمد : (إن المؤمن لينضي شياطينه كما ينضي أحدكم بعيره في السفر)، قوله: (ينضي) يعني: يأخذ بناصيته ويقهره ويذله، ألم يكن إبليس كما قال النبي عليه الصلاة السلام في حق ابن الخطاب : (ما رآك الشيطان سالكاً فجاً إلا سلك فجاً غيره)؟! بدل أن يوقدوا شعلة الإيمان واليقين في قلوب الناس، والتوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى؛ حتى تحرق بنورها هؤلاء الشياطين، إذا بهم يجتهدون في إطفاء هذه الجذوة الإيمانية بتضخيم الشياطين، وأن الشياطين يفعلون ويفعلون! وهم بهذا الاعتقاد يضادون المنهج النبوي الذي علمنا إياه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. فإن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام علمنا كيف نحقر الشيطان، وكيف نتجنب الأشياء التي تنفخ هذا الشيطان وتعظمه، فعن رجل من الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم قال: (كنت رديف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فعثرت دابتي، فقلت: تعس الشيطان، فقال: لا تقل: تعس الشيطان، ولكن قل: باسم الله، فإنك إذا قلت ذلك تصاغر حتى يكون مثل الذباب)، أي: لأنك إذا قلت: تعس الشيطان، كأنك تبين أن الشيطان قد بلغ منك مبلغاً حينما يكيدك وأنه يفعل بك ما يريد، وهذا مما ينافي سلوك أهل التوحيد. فهؤلاء الذين يهزمهم الرعب والخوف هم مرضى من كثرة ما يسمعون، فهم يفزعون ويخافون، بل ويخيفون الأطفال، فإن الأطفال حينما يسمعون هذه الأشياء يخافون من النوم في الظلمة، ومن الجلوس في البيت بمفردهم، وهذا خوف مرضي، وهو خطر على نفسية الأطفال بلا شك. فهؤلاء يهزمون أنفسهم بأنفسهم بسبب الرعب الذي يُدخلونه في قلوبهم من خوف الجان،  كَأَنَّهُمْ حُمُرٌ مُسْتَنْفِرَةٌ  [المدثر:50]، وينادي أولهم آخرهم: الجن.. الجن، السحر.. السحر، العين.. العين!
خطر انغماس بعض الدعاة في علاج المس
إن ظاهرة انغماس المعالج في هذا الأمر ينتج عنها أشد الأضرار، وأول من يصطلي بنارها هو المعالج نفسه، فبمجرد أن يشاع أن فلاناً عالج حالة مرضية، إذا بالناس يتقاطرون على بيته ليل نهار، وإذا بطابور طويل من المرضى يتبعه من البيت إلى المسجد، ومن منزل إلى آخر، والنتيجة هي اضطراب شامل في نظام حياته، واستهلاك كامل لوقته، ولا أحد يعينه على الانتظام في عمله أو وظيفته أو دراسته، فيحدث عنده خلل على مستوى المسئوليات الشخصية أو الأسرية أو الاجتماعية أو الوظيفية أو الدعوية، فالذي كان داعية من قبل أصبح في وضع يقول له الناس: ألست أنت الذي كنت تنهانا عن الشعوذة ها أنت الآن تمارس ما كنت تسميه من قبل شعوذة؟! وهو مستغرق تماماً في علاج هذه الحالات المزعومة، وبعد أن كان محتسباً إذا به يترقى درجة ليصبح محترفاً ومرتزقاً بهذا العمل، وقد يصل به الأمر إلى المغالاة في الأجور، والإلحاح في الطلب! أما المعالج نفسه فمن أخطر الآثار عليه: أنه لو كانت الحالة ليست حالة مس، وإنما هي حالة وهم ومرض كاذب، فإنه قد يسلك مسالك تؤكد لهذا المريض الحالة التي عنده تماماً، ولا يبين له كما بين الطب الجسمي العضوي والطب النفسي، كأن تكون حالة أعصاب أو نوعاً من القلق أو الأرق، فقد يشتكي المريض من نفس الأعراض -وهو صادق في ذلك- لكن سببها هو سبب نفسي، وليس سبباً عضوياً، فهي حالة نفسية بطريقة معينه تؤثر وتوجد نفس الأعراض، وليس سببها هو الجن. فهذا المعالج أحياناً يضرب هذا المريض، وقد يصل بالضرب إلى حد القتل! فيُصدم هو، وقد يصاب بالذهول، أو الجنون، وربما يؤثر على بيته؛ لأنه غالباً يهمل شئون أسرته فيتصدع بيته، وربما وصل الأمر مع زوجته إلى الطلاق، وإذا كان من الدعاة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى أو من طلبة العلم الشريف فلا شك أن هذه الوظائف الشريفة سوف تُطوى في عالم النسيان؛ لانغماسه في علاج هذه الحالات، وهو في الحقيقة ضرب من التخدير، وإلهاء الناس عن واقعهم وعن الطريقة الصحيحة للتعامل مع الشيطان، وهي:  إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوّاً  [فاطر:6]. فكم شغلت هذه الظاهرة دعاة عن الدعوة؟! وكم حولت دعاة إلى مشعوذين وكهنة؟! حتى أن بعض الناس يقول لأحد الإخوة: أنا بالأمس قابلت أخاً كاهناً! منذ متى أصبح الكاهن أخاً؟! ومنذ متى أُضيفت كلمة (أخ) إلى (كاهن) حتى يصبح أخاً وكاهناً؟! الله المستعان. ومن الأمور الخطيرة جداً: أن الشياطين أذكياء في إغواء الناس وإضلالهم، فالشيطان إذا رأى الناس قد التفوا حول شخص من هؤلاء المعالجين، فإن له طرقاً شتى يحاول أن يفتن بها هذا المعالج، كأن ينفخ فيه الغرور، حيث يكون هذا الشيطان متلبساً بشخص، فيقول له الناس: سوف نأتي لك بالشيخ فلان المعالج، فيقول: إلا فلان! لا تحضروا هذا الشيخ؛ فإنه سيحرقني، أنا سأهرب وأخرج من غير أن تأتوا به!! والشيطان له هدف من وراء هذا الكلام، وهو نفخ المعالج، لكي يملأه بالغرور، حتى يتمادى في هذا الطريق المهلك؛ لأن الشيطان خبير في إغواء الناس وإضلالهم، فالشيطان يساعده في وظيفته دون أن يشعر هو، ويقع فريسة للشيطان دون أن يشعر، وكم سمعنا من هذه  المواقف التي تماثل ما ذكرناه. وقد انتشرت هذه الظاهرة المهلكة، ثم ينتج عن ذلك غلو في هذا المعالج، حتى ربما يعتقد الناس أن فيه سراً معيناً ليس موجوداً في غيره، فالناس يتزاحمون عليه ويشدون إليه الرحال من كل بلاد إليه ويضربون إليه أكباد السيارات حينما يسمعون ما ينشر عنه من حكايات غريبة، وكيف أن أكثر المصروعين تكلمت الشياطين على ألسنتهم أمام هذا القارئ، وأخذ العهد من الشيطان أنه لا يعود إلى ذلك المصروع، وهذا المعالج ينخدع بكلام هذا الجني الشيطان، وربما يكون المتكلم هو المريض نفسه حيث يتقمص شخصية الجني، ولكثرة ما سمع عن الجن فإنه يعيش نفس الدور بكل إتقان. وهذا الكلام الذي يقوله الجن أو الشيطان إنما هو استدراج وفتنة له؛ كي يصرفه أكثر عن سبيل الله وعن الصراط المستقيم. يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: ولما كانت الخوارق كثيراً ما تنقص بها درجة الرجل -أي: تنقص درجته في الولاية بسبب حصول الخوارق- كان كثير من الصالحين يتوبون من مثل ذلك ويستغفروا الله تعالى، كما يتوبوا من الذنوب كالسرقة وغيرها، وتعرض على بعضهم فيسأل الله زوالها -يخشى من الكرامة؛ لأنها قد تنزل مرتبته- وكلهم يأمر المريد -أي: يأمر تلامذته- ألا يقف عند خوارق العادات، ولا يجعلها همه، ولا يتبجح بها، مع ظنهم أنها كانت كرامات، فكيف إذا كانت في الحقيقة من الشياطين؟! فإني أعرف من تخاطبه النباتات بما فيها من المنافع، وإنما يخاطبه الشيطان الذي دخل فيها، وأعرف من يخاطبهم الحجر والشجر، ويقول: هنيئاً لك يا ولي الله، فيقرأ آية الكرسي فيذهب ذلك -أي: أنه شيطان- وأعرف من يقصد صيد الطير فتخاطبه العصافير ونحوها، وتقول: خذني حتى يأكلني الفقراء، ويكون الشيطان قد دخل فيها كما يدخل في الإنس ويخاطبه بذلك. فأنت تعرف أن هذا شيطان، وهو الذي يمدحك، فليس في الأمر أي اشتباه، وإذا كان أحد السلف يأتيه الرجل ويقول له: رأيتك في الجنة تطير! فيبكي ويقول: لعلها تكون من الشيطان يريد أن يغرني ويريد أن يذلني. فلابد أن يكون الإنسان على حذر من الشيطان حتى اللحظة الأخيرة. وقد روي في ترجمة الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى: أنه عند موته فوجئ ابنه بأنه يقول: لا بعد، لا بعد، فبعد ما أفاق قال له ابنه: يا أبت! قلت شيئاً غريباً! كنت تقول: لا بعد، لا بعد، قال: يا بني! هذا الشيطان عرض لي في ركن الحجرة، وهو يعض أنامله ويقول: فُتَّني يا أحمد -أي: سوف تموت وما استطعت أن أضلك- فكان يرد عليه الإمام أحمد : لا بعد، لا بعد. أي: ما دام فيَّ عرق ينبض فلا آمن الفتنة. وهذا باب من أبواب الفتنة الخطيرة جداً، وأنت نفسك تعرف أن الشيطان هو الذي يقول: إلا المعالج فلان، انتبهوا! لا تأتوا لي بفلان، أنا سوف أخرج، لكن لا أريد أن يأتي ليحرقني... إلى آخر هذا الكلام الماكر، فهو شيطان، وأنت تعترف أنه شيطان، فكيف تقبل نصيحة شيطان رجيم؟! وكيف تغتر بكلامه وبمدحه إياك وهو يريد أن يغرك ويفتنك عن صراط الله المستقيم؟! فهذا المعالج قد يتوهم أن الناس الذين ازدحموا على بابه من كل الآفاق إنما هو لقوة إيمانه، ويرى المرضى الكثيرون الذين يعافيهم الله سبحانه وتعالى على يده، وكيف أنه قهر الشياطين وقهر الجان، فأصبحت الشياطين تخاف منه وتخرج من المصروعين، فيتوهم أنه من الأولياء الأبرار، ويصيبه العجب الذي هو أخوف ما خافه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته، وها هو عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه يخاف على أُبيّ رضي الله تعالى  عنه من كثرة الأتباع والتلاميذ الذين يطأون عقبه، وهذا عمر رضي الله عنه يعزل خالد بن الوليد وهو في أوج انتصاراته وفتوحاته؛ خشية أن يفتن الناس بـخالد بن الوليد ويظنوا أن النصر يأتي من خالد بن الوليد ، فإذا كان هذا في حق خير هذه الأمة التي أُخرجت للناس، فكيف في حق هؤلاء الضعفاء؟! أما الأثر على المريض -ونعني به: المريض بغير الصرع، وعومل على أنه مصروع- من الضرب أو القتل الذي يحصل له إذا عولج بالقرآن الكريم وهو في الحقيقة ليس مصروعاً، فلا يحصل له شفاء في نظره، بل قد يحصل تشكيك لضعاف اليقين من هؤلاء المرضى في جدوى العلاج بالقرآن الكريم، وقد يصل أمر المريض إلى أن يفكر في الانتحار إذا أيس من العلاج. ......
تصحيح نظرة العوام للقرآن
كثير من الناس يرى أن القرآن الكريم عبارة عن دواء يؤخذ للعلاج! هذا هو تصورهم للقرآن، وهذا هو المدخل الذي دخلوا منه للتعامل مع القرآن، فالقرآن في نظرهم ما هو إلا دواء، والمقصود منه أن يصل بالمريض إلى حالة الشفاء، وهذا اعتقاد غير صحيح، فينبغي التعامل مع القرآن على أنه كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى، وأنه طريق السعادة في الدارين، ومنهج كامل للحياة، ولا يُنظر للقرآن على أنه فقط مجرد دواء لبعض الأمراض، بغض النظر عن أنه منهج شامل لحياته. وينبغي ألا يكون التعامل مع القرآن الكريم من خلال التلاوة الذاتية التي يتعبد بها الإنسان بالتلاوة والصوت والحركات والحروف، أو من خلال تشغيل المسجل، وحتى الإخوة الملتزمون يكتفي بعضهم بسماع المسجل، ويقول أحدهم: أنا لا أقطع صلتي بالقرآن، بل أسمع إذاعة القرآن الكريم كثيراً. صحيح أن هذا شيء طيب، لكن لا شك أن الأعظم والأجدى والأكثر ثواباً أن تقرأ وتتعبد الله بتلاوة القرآن، بحيث يخرج من قلبك ولسانك أنت، ومن الجفاء أن يغلب علينا الاهتمام بالقرآن عن طريق الأشرطة، أو الكمبيوتر. ويحصل عند بعض المعالجين أن يصرف للمريض شريط تسجيل للقرآن الكريم فيه سورة البقرة وآيات محدودة معدودة، ويكون هذا كل ما يعالج به المريض من القرآن الكريم. وكثير من الناس إذا مرض لهم مريض -وقد لا يكون مصروعاً- يسارعون قائلين: ابحثوا عمن يرقيه! ابحثوا له عن معالج! هل من راق؟! دون أن يكون هناك حافز على أن يرقي الإنسان نفسه، مع أن الأصل في العلاج أن كل إنسان يرقي نفسه، وإلا ما الذي وسع دائرة هذه الظاهرة؟! ما لماذا لا ترقي نفسك بالقرآن؟! هل من اللازم إيجاد وسائط؟! نحن لا نقول: إن الإنسان لا يجوز له أن يرقي غيره، لكن نقول: لماذا نحصرها في هذا الإطار الضيق؟! لماذا لا يرقي الرجل زوجته بدل أن يحملها بنفسه إلى هؤلاء الناس؟! لماذا لا يرقي ولده؟ لم لابد من معالج اصطفيناه لهذه الوظيفة بالذات؟ لقد اصبح الجهد الوحيد والهدف الوحيد عند حصول حالة من هذه الحالات هو البحث عمن يقرأ عليه وكفى! كأن الناس اعتقدوا أن هذا هو التصرف السليم، وتجاهلوا أن ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أقرب لأحدهم من حبل الوريد، فالقرآن موجود، والتحصينات القرآنية موجودة، والأدعية النبوية موجودة، فلماذا لا ترقي نفسك أنت؟ لم لابد من معالج كما يزعمون؟ ......
بعض أخطاء المعالجين بالقرآن
من أخطار المنهج الذي يتعامل به هؤلاء المعالجون مع هذه الحالات -وهذا يصدر عن حسن نية المعالج إن شاء الله- أنه يحاول أن يستثمر سلطة المرض في تحسين التزام هذا المريض بالإسلام، وهم يصيبون فعلاً حينما يقولون: هذا بسبب الذنوب والمعاصي، فيقول له مثلاً: الجني يأتي في البيت ويعاكسك بسبب وجود صور في البيت، أو فيه كلب، أو أنك تستمع الموسيقى، أو عندك تلفزيون أو فيديو...إلخ، فعليك أن تتخلى عن هذه الأشياء؛ من أجل أن تحصن نفسك من الجن، ولكي تتحسن حالتك. فكأن نظرته لطاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى وطاعة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ليست مبنية على أنه يجب عليه كمسلم أن يغير أسلوب حياته كله، وأن يلتزم بدين الله كله  ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً  [البقرة:208] بل كأن هذه حالة مؤقتة من الالتزام مرتبطة بالشفاء من المرض. حكى لي أخ: أن رجلاً من هؤلاء الناس قالوا له: عندك صور في البيت؟ قال: نعم، قالوا: وموسيقى وتلفزيون؟ قال: نعم، قالوا: والنساء متبرجات؟ قال: نعم! فانتهى الأمر بالاتفاق معه على التخلص من هذه الأشياء لكي يُشفى هو أو زوجته من المرض، فتخلص منها، وطال عليه الأمر، ثم تحسنت الحالة، فإذا به يعود لهذه الأشياء مرة ثانية، فعادوا بالمريض للأخ المعالج، فقال له: أنت عدت إلى الصور وكذا وكذا؟ قال: نعم، فقال: لا يوجد علاج إلا أنك تترك هذه الأشياء، وهذا المدخل جعل الالتزام بأنه علاج حالة، وهذا مدخل غير صحيح، وأما المدخل الصحيح فهو أن يكون الالتزام هو الأصل، وطاعة لله سبحانه وتعالى هي الأساس، وحتى لو قدر مرض فهو بلاء على المسلم، وينبغي أن يصبر عليه، وليس مجرد الالتزام عبارة عن آلة نستعملها مؤقتاً ثم نخلعها بعد ذلك إذا شُفيت الحالة! وقد يكون المريض موهوماً، يتملكه التأكد من أنه مصروع وهو ليس كذلك، فما أن يُقرأ عليه القرآن إلا ويتأكد أنه فعلاً مصاب بالمس، وهو يحفظ الحوار؛ لأنه سمع الكثير من هذه الحوارات في الأشرطة وفي غير الأشرطة، فأول ما يقرأ عليه القارئ إلا وهو يتخيل السؤال: ما اسمك؟ فيجيب: أنا جرجر! وهكذا يمثل الحوار، ويجيب على أسئلة المعالج، ويعيش الدور فعلاً بمنتهى الصدق، وبمنتهى الإتقان، مع أنه ليس فيه مس ولا شيء من هذا، وإنما لكثرة سماعه وتخيله، كما سندلل على ذلك إن شاء الله. ......
خطورة التعمق والاسترسال في علاج الصرع والمس
لم أكن أود أن ننشغل بهذا الموضوع، لكن يبدو أننا محتاجون لوقت أكثر مع المعالجين وليس مع الجن! كثير من الناس يهابون التحدث في هذا الموضوع، وكثير من المعالجين يتحصنون وراء كلمة: (العلاج بالقرآن الكريم)، وإذا انتقدتهم قالوا: إذاً أنت تنكر أن القرآن شفاء! وهذا نوع من الإرهاب والتخويف الذي يغطون به جرائمهم، ويقولون: أنت تنكر المس، وأهل السنة والجماعة يقرّون به، وتنكر السحر وهو مذكور في القرآن، وهذا كله مما يتحصنون وراءه لكي يستبيحوا ما يفعلونه من هذه المخالفات. وإذا تجردنا من كثير من الضغوط التي تفرض علينا في هذه القضية، سنجد أن الجن عالم يكتنفه الغموض من كل جوانبه، ولا نستطيع أن نستوضح كل شيء إن نحن فتحنا هذا المجال؛ لأن الله سبحانه لم يخبرنا عن كل شيء في حياة الجن حتى نخرج من عالم الإنس إلى عالم الجن، وماذا يأكلون ويشربون ويلبسون! فنحن بشر، وعلينا أن نتعامل كبشر، وأن نتفاعل مع الأحداث التي تمر بنا من مرض أو غيره حسب ما خوّلنا الله، ونتعامل مع المرض تعاملاً طبيعياً جداً، فالذي يمرض عليه أن يذهب للطبيب الأخصائي ويتعالج، وهو بذلك متوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى، ويأخذ بالأسباب التي ندبنا إليها الشرع، أما أن نفتح باب الجن فهذه متاهات؛ لأن للجن عالم مجهول.. مجهول.. مجهول، وعالم غامض.. غامض.. غامض ليس له حدود، والإنسان إذا دخل فيه فإنه يضيع في متاهات ودروب ومسالك لا أول لها ولا آخر، بل عبارة عن حلقة مفرغة فقط. حتى أن واحداً من أشهر معالجي الجن، وهو الشيخ العمري -سامحه الله- بعد ما دوّخ الدنيا كلها ونشر موضوع الجن وأشاعه وشجعه، وكان يحكي أشياء عن الجن، ومع ذلك ها هو الآن يأتي ويقول: كل هذا وهم ليس له حقيقة! آلآن بعد ما أذيع وأشيع وروج هذا الضلال المبين يعالج بالضد من ذلك؟! فهذا الموضوع كله مثل الدخان، كأنه حيرة وغموض وضباب وعدم وضوح، فهو فن لا تضبطه ضوابط نقلية محدودة وحازمة، والذين يكثرون الكلام في هذا المجال إنما يلتقطون أشياء من هنا وهناك، ويقولون: وجدنا كذا في الكتب والمراجع القديمة، وهي أشياء عجيبة غريبة، أو أشياء قالها علماء أفاضل، لكن كانت من باب الاجتهاد، ولا تقوم على دليل، فلماذا لا نرفضها؟! ولماذا ندس أنفسنا في كل هذه الأشياء وهي مما لم يقم عليه دليل بعد؟! ولاسيما السلفيين، أين السلفية؟! أليست السلفية: اتباع كل شيء بالدليل؟! أليست السلفية تمحيص أقوال العلماء ورفض ما لم يقم عليه دليل؟! إذاً لماذا كثر هذا الأمر فينا ونحن كنا أولى الناس بالتنزه عن الغوص في هذا الوحل؟! متاهات يهيم فيها الناس وراء من لا يعرفون من هم ولا كيف هم، أعراض غير محددة.. أعراض لمرض غير حاسمة.. أعراض تكتنفها الاحتمالات.. علاجات مخترعة بنفس الجو غير معروفة وغير محددة، وليس لها أول ولا آخر. وأما من يضرب المصروع، نقول له: من أين لك أنه صرعه جني؟ وما هو الدليل على أن هذا مصروع بالجن؟ وما هو الضمان قبل الشروع في الضرب أن هذا الضرب سوف يقع على الجني لا الإنسي؟ أين الضمان أنك لن تظلم هذا المريض المسكين؟! وقد حصل في كثير من الحالات أن يخطئ هذا المعالج وينهال بضرب فظيع جداً على جسد المريض، وهو معتقد أنه يقع على الجني -كما قرأ في الكتب- ولا يقع على المريض، فيفاجأ بأن الجني غير موجود أو أنه قد هرب، ووقع الضرب على المريض، وأما كلام العلماء الذين قالوا هذا فكلامهم على العين والرأس، لكن أين الدليل عليه؟ وأين الضمان أنك حين تضرب هذا الشخص فإنك تضرب الجني الظالم ولا يقع الضرب على هذا الإنسان المظلوم؟! هل تعذيب الناس والعدوان على أبدانهم بهذه الطريقة مباح لكل أحد؟! هل إزهاق أرواحهم كما يحصل كثيراًَ أمر متروك هكذا؟! وهل يعفى عن المعالجين أن يفعلوا ما يشاءون؟!  أَيَحْسَبُ الإِنسَانُ أَنْ يُتْرَكَ سُدًى  [القيامة:36]. وهل تُرك الأمر سبهللاً دون ضوابط أو حدود؟ أين الضمان؟ نريد دليلاً يضمن لنا أن الضرب سيقع على الجني وليس على الإنسي؟ كثير من الحالات التي يزعم هؤلاء المتفوقون في علاج الجن أنهم يصيبون فيها إذا هم يخطئون فيها، وبالفعل يقع الضرب على الإنسي، ويصل أحياناً إلى إزهاق الروح بحسن نية هؤلاء القاصرين  .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
تفريغ لمجموعة محاضرات للشيخ محمد إسماعيل المقدم حفظه الله تعالى

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك  الله في الجميع
الأخ الفاضل أبو جهاد الأثرى
جزاكم الله خيراً على نقلكم... وقد سمعت مجموعة الشرائط الخاصة بالمس والجن لشيخنا محمد بن إسماعيل قديماً وأفادتنى جداً .
لذا أرفق التسجيلات الصوتية لشيخنا الدكتور محمد بن اسماعيل المقدم وهو بالمناسبة طبيب متخصص فى الأمراض العصبية والنفسية فكلامه أوثق فى مثل هذه هذه الحالات ويستطيع التفريق بين المس وبين ما يشبهه من الأمراض النفسية والعصبية ... وأظنه تكلم عن الزواج بين الإنس والجن فيها .

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...s&series_id=21
وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

لطيفة :
قرأت كثيراً عن قصص لمحادثات الجن مع الإنس ومنها قصة ذكر أحد الجن فيها لبعض العلماء القدامى بعدما سأله ((أفيكم أهل الأهواء مثلنا؟)) فأجاب الجنى أن الجن مذاهب كالبشر من المسلمين فتجد منهم السنة والشيعة والقدرية ... إلخ وأن شرهم الرافضة .

----------


## أبو يزيـد

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكما لا يخفى عليكم وانتم طلاب علم ان الشيطان يشارك الانسان في حياته بنص حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فمثلاً عند الجماع لا يسمي ولا يذكر الدعاء يشاركة وأيضاً 
عن ابن مسعود قال : ذكر عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل فقيل له مازال نائما حتى أصبح ما قام إلى الصلاة قال : " ذلك رجل بال الشيطان في أذنه " أو قال : " في أذنيه
فهذا رجل بال الشيطان في اذنه بنص حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لكن هل شعر هذا الصحابي بالبول 
طبعاً لا 
وكذلك المشاركة بالجماع لا يشعر بها الانسان حتى لو شارك الشيطان الزوج بالجماع قياساً على البول في اذن النائم عن الصلاة
فهذا الاشكال ان الشيطان يشارك ولكن مشاركة غير محسوسه قد اشكل على كثير من الناس حتى افتى من افتى بجواز حدوث تزاوج بين الانس والجن وهذا مما لا دليل عليه 
هب ان امرأة زنت وحملت !!!!!  وأدعت بعد ذلك ان والد الطفل جني   
تصبح الامور احبتي في الله غير سوية وغير منطقيه ولا يقبلها عقل 

والله اعلم

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله وكفى وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى،
أما بعد، فجزى الله أستاذنا الشيخ المعيار على هذا الطرح النافع خيرا، وهو موضوع قد شرق فيه كثيرون وغربوا وأتوا بالعجائب، وكثيرا ما تثور الشبهات عند أصحاب المنحى الاعتزالي وعند من يحلو لهم الطعن في السنة بصفة عامة، بسبب كلام أئمة أهل السنة في تلك المسائل واستنباطهم لأحكامها، فليت شعري ان كانوا حقا يؤمنون بأن هناك رب اسمه الله - جل في علاه - في الغيب يتصف بما وصف به نفسه ووصفه به رسوله، فلماذا تثقل نفوسهم الخبيثة عند قبول ما اتفق عليه - بل وربما ما أجمع عليه - السلف والخلف من أمور تتعلق بذلك الكائن الغيبي (الجن) بناءا على نصوص واضحة لا مرية فيها، وكذا على كلام ثقات اعتمد أهل العلم كلامهم ومشاهداتهم فوصفوها في كتبهم ولم ينكر عليهم من أهل العلم في زمانهم أحد؟؟
تلك القلوب التي تفرق بين أخبار الغيب بالعقل القاصر والهوى، انما هي على شفا هلكة، ما لم يمن الله عليها بالتسليم التام وحسن الاتباع، اقتداءا بالصديق الأول رضي الله عنه الذي ما وجد في قلبه لما سمع عن حادثة الاسراء الا أن قال: "ان كان قالها فقد صدق" رضي الله عنه وأرضاه..
قدمت لتعقيبي بهذه المقدمة لأنني أعلم أن من بين من سيقع على هذا الموضوع من القرءا من يجعل عقله قائدا له يوجهه الى ما يمكنه قبوله والتسليم به من أخبار الغيب وما لا يمكنه أن يقبله، نسأل الله العافية لعقولنا وقلوبنا..
هذا وقد يحلو للواحد من هؤلاء بسبب ذلك أن يزعم أهل العلم المتقدمين والمتأخرين ما كانوا يعملون عقولهم أصلا لا أولا ولا آخرا، وهذا من أبطل الباطل وأبهت البهتان، ففرق بين أن تجعل عقلك تابعا للنص، وبين أن تجعل النص تابعا لعقلك، وشتان!
وهذه المسألة التي بين أيدينا، مسألة التناكح بين الانس والجن، أعرف فيها أقواما من عامة المسلمين بل ومتثقفيهم - أعني أصحاب الاطلاع الواسع في كل شيء الا الدين!! - كلما ذكرت أمامهم مثل تلك المسألة، راحوا يسخرون منك ويهزأون ويحشدون في وجهك خرافات المخرفين وأساطير الأفاكين وكأنك لا تمييز لك ولا لمن ذكرت كلامهم من أهل العلم بين العلم بالدليل - ولن تجد عقلا سويا يمنع ما نص عليه الدليل أبدا - وبين تلقف كلام المخرفين والدجاجلة من هنا وهناك، وصنيع أصحاب الكتب الصفراء التي تباع على الأرصفة، والتي لأصحابها سوى اصطياد خواة القلوب وفرغة العقول من الناس، والله المستعان!
أذكر أني قد وقعت في مشادة كلامية طويلة مع أحدهم بسبب سماعه لفتيا واحد من أهل العلم على احدى الفضائيات ينصح احدى السائلات باستشارة واحد من الرقاة الموثوقين لأنه فهم من كلامها انها قد يكون بها مس.. فراح الرجل - مع أنه يؤمن ويقر بوجود الجن، بل ويقر بالجملة بوقوع صرع الشيطان أيضا! - يتنقص من ذلك العالم ويصفه بأنه يفتح باب الخرافة والدجل وكذا! 
ومع أني لا أرى جواز أن يتخصص رجل في الرقى ويصف نفسه بأنه "راق متخصص" أو "معالج بالقرءان" متخصص في علاج المس وكذا، لأن ذلك لم يكن عند السلف عملا يتخصص فيه الناس وينقطعون من أجله كالأطباء ونحوهم، الا أنني عجبت من كون مجادلي ذاك لا يجد فيما يعلم دليلا شرعيا واحدا يستند اليه في قبول الكلام أو رده، ومع ذلك يثور ويرمي الشيخ بفتح باب الخرافة وكذا! ألأن هذا الباب قد قال فيه المخرفة وأصحاب الروايات الصفراء والأساطير صنوفا من الخرافات، يصبح مجرد طرح الكلام فيه بالعلم والدليل معدودا كفتح لأبواب الخرافة؟؟ سبحان الله! فكيف اذا يستقيم لهؤلاء أن يميزوا بين ما هو علم وما هو دجل، ان كانوا لا يريدون أن يسمعوا من أهل العلم بدين الله بالكتاب والسنة حقيقة وموضع ذلك الضابط والحد الذي يوجب كل عقل وكل قلب يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ألا يكون الشرع قد خلا منه في تلك المسألة؟؟
انهم لقوم يعدلون! نسأل الله العافية.

هذه المسألة مسألة الزواج بين الانس والجن، قد نص العلماء في القديم والحديث على أنها تقع، كما أفاض الاخوة الناقلون في النقل بارك الله فيهم. ولكن هنا تفريق دقيق يلزم توضيحه حتى لا يختلط الكلام..
فالمسلم يريد أن يضبط اعتقاده في شأن امكان وقوع ذلك التناكح بين نوع الانس ونوع الجن من جهة السنة الكونية والخلقية، وما ينتج عن ذلك من ثمرة - خلقة وتكوينا، فاذا فهم ذلك وضبطه، نظر في حكمه الشرعي من جهة مشروعية وجود عقد نكاح بين الانس والجن من عدمها. 
فان بدأنا بالنظر في السنن الكونية، فاننا نقرر أن الجن لهم أجساد - وان خالفتنا في أصل خلقتها - ولهم شهوة وتناسل، وفيهم الذكور والاناث والذرية، وفوق ذلك فانهم يتشكلون ويتصورون بصور وأشكال مختلفة ويسهل عليهم التصور والتشكل بصور بني آدم، ذكورا واناثا. كل هذا متقرر بالنصوص الواضحة في الكتاب والسنة ولا ينازع فيه الا مكابر.
فان كان لم يرد نص - فيما أعلم - يدل على امكان وقوع التناكح بين ذكر الانس وأنثى الجن أو العكس، فان الحد الذي وصلنا من النصوص في شأنهم يجعل ذلك الأمر غير محال ولا ممتنع عقلا! فما الذي يمنع من أن يتشكل ذكر الجن في صورة رجل كامل الخلقة، ثم يباشر امرأة انسية فيجامعها مجامعة ذكور الانس؟ ليس هناك ما يمنع من ذلك عقلا! وقد رأينا من أصحاب الفطر المنحرفة من بني آدم من يواقع البهائم ذوات الأربع، أعزكم الله، ولا يجد في ذلك شيئا، نعوذ بالله من انتكاس الفطر! مع أن تلك البهائم من نوع غير نوعنا، ولكن لما كانت تتناسل من ذكور واناث، وكانت أجهزة التناسل فيها تعمل بطريقة مماثلة لأجهزة التناسل فينا، كان من الممكن - عقلا - أن يتلذذ رجل مريض النفس والقلب بأنثى من الدواب ذوات الأربع، أو امرأة مريضة بذكر من ذوات الأربع، وهذا واقع معلوم، نسأل الله العافية! فعند التأمل في الجن وخلقتهم، نجد أنهم أقرب الى تكويننا من ذوات الأربع، ومع قدرتهم على تشكيل أعضائهم وأجسادهم بصور أجساد البشر، فان الداعي عند منحرفي بني آدم الى طلبهم في ذلك الأمر أكبر، وامكان وقوعه على هذا النحو لا يمنعه العقل، هذا بناءا على ما توافر لدينا من النصوص كما أسلفت!
فكيف وقد نص كثير من أهل العلم على أنهم شهدوا وقوع ذلك بالفعل، وجاءهم من يريد العلاج منه، بعدما لحق به من المتاعب والمفاسد ما لحق من جراء ذلك النكاح المخالف لفطرة البشر؟؟
فالأمر من جهة العقل بعد النظر في النصوص لا يمتنع وقوعه.
فماذا بشأن ثمرة ذلك النكاح؟؟ هل ينتج عنه الولد؟ 
وأقول والله المستعان أن هذا ممتنع، من جهة النص أولا ثم من جهة العقل. وقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله في "مجموع الفتاوى" (19/39): &#171;وقد يتناكح الإنس والجن ويولد بينهما ولد، وهذا كثير معروف، وقد ذكر العلماء ذلك وتكلموا عليه&#187; هذا وان كنا نوافقه على كلامه في التناكح، الا أنه لم يكن مصيبا في مسألة التوالد هذه، والله أعلم.
ذلك أن الله تعالى يقول: ((وَاللّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَزْوَاجِكُم بَنِينَ وَحَفَدَةً)) [النحل : 72]
ويقول: ((فَاطِرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً وَمِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ أَزْوَاجاً يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ)) [الشورى : 11]
ويقول سبحانه: ((وَخَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً)) [النبأ : 8]
فدل ذلك على أن كل جنس من الأجناس، سواءا كان انسا أو جنا أو من الدواب والأنعام، انما خلق ليكون زوجه من نفسه، أي من نوعه، لا من غيره من الأجناس والأنواع، ولا يرجى الولد الا من التناكح بين أفراد النوع الواحد (ولعل في الدواب تكون كلمة النوع الواحد هذه مشتملة على أكثر من فصيلة من الفصائل لثبوت وقوع التناسل بين الفصائل المختلفة للنوع الواحد من الدواب)
فالقاعدة أنه حتى لو تناكح ذكر وأنثى من نوعين مختلفين فان ذلك النكاح لا يثمر ولدا! فالشرط حتى يكون لكم من أزواجكم بنين وحفدة أن يكون أزواجكم من أنفسكم، لا من غيركم من الدواب..
وفي الواقع فان العقل يعضد ذلك الاستدلال بشدة ويشهد له.. فمن مقاصد التناسل والتناكح حفظ النوع، وهذا مطرد في كل نوع، ومن حفظ الأنواع ألا يختلط نوعان متباينان، لكل منهما غايته من خلقه وعمله الذي خلق من أجله! فلا يمكن أن يتناسل قرد وزرافة، مثلا، حتى لو فرضنا امكان وقوع التناكح والانزال بينهما، لأن نتاج ذلك الهجين لا يقبله العقل ولا مكان له في منظومة المخلوقات وما خلقت له تلك المخلوقات، كل في مكانه وعمله! 
وذلك في العلاقة بين الانس والجن أظهر وأوضح، لأنهما ثقلان مكلفان، كل منهما مكلف في عالمه الذي ابتلي به، وبتكاليفه الخاصة به، فلو وقع الاختلاط بين النوعين، نوع الانس ونوع الجن، من جهة التناسل والتوالد، لأدى ذلك الى خروج نوع خليط لا يمكن تصوره، فلا هو من عالم الانس ولا هو من عالم الجن، أو هو من العالمين معا، وسواء هذا أو ذاك فهو ممتنع عقلا، لشدة الاختلاف والتباين بين العالمين، وعدم وجود عالم ثالث متوسط بينهما! فالتباين كبير في طبيعة التكوين وأصل الخلقة وكذا في طبيعة التكليف والتشريع.. 
ويحضرني هنا ما ذكره الألوسي رحمه الله في "روح المعاني" (19/189) اذ قال: "ثم ليت شعري إذا حملت الجنية من الإنسي هل تبقى على لطافتها، فلا تُرى، والحمل على كثافة قيُرى أو يكون الحمل لطيفا مثلها قلا يُرَيان، فإذا تم أمره تكثف وظهر كسائر بني آدم أو تكون متشكلة بشكل نساء بني آدم ما دام الحمل في بطنها وهو فيه يتغذى وينمو بما يصل إليه من غذائها وكل من الشقوق لا يخلو عن استبعاد كما لا يخفى&#187;
وبغض النظر عن تنظير الامام رحمه الله واجتهاده في مسألة "اللطافة" و"الكثافة" هذه الا أن كلامه بالجملة شديد الوجاهة، لأن الفطرة والعقل يأبيان وقوع ذلك التوالد والتناسل للاختلاف الجذري في أصل الخلقة التي خلق منها الانس والتي خلق منها الجن! وكون الجن يملكون القدرة على التشكل والتأثير في عالمنا هذا بأجساد لها صورة أجسادنا نتفاعل معها بحواسنا، فهذا راجع الى أصل خلقتهم العجيبة وطبيعتهم الخاصة التي تمكنهم من ذلك، والتي يأبى العقل أن يقع التوالد والتكاثر فيما بينها وبين طبيعة أخرى كطبيعتنا، مع وجود ذلك التفاوت والتباين الكبير بين الطبيعتين!  

فهل يمكن وقوع التناكح بين الانس والجن اذا ما تصور الجن بصورة انسان؟ نعم ولا اشكال في ذلك شرعا ولا عقلا!
ولكن هل يثمر ذلك النكاح عن ولد؟ كلا! ولا امكان لذلك بالنص ولا بالعقل، والله أعلى وأعلم.

أما حكم عقد النكاح اذا وقع فباطل للأدلة التي أوردها الاخوة بارك الله فيهم في المشاركات الآنفة فلا نعيد، وكذا الغسل وغيره مما يتعلق بوقوع النكاح نفسه، فهذا ظاهر في أنه ان لم يكن مناما، وكان مع جني في صورة انسان، وحدث الايلاج الذي هو شرط الغسل، وجب الغسل، كما تقدم بسط ذلك أيضا في مشاركات سابقة.. فالحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره، والمشكلة هي في ضبط ذلك التصور، والله أعلى وأعلم

ولا يفوتني أن أعقب على كلام الشيخ "المعاني" في كتابته لوصفة علاج الأخت التي تعاني من نزيف في المبيض أو في المهبل او نحو ذلك اذ قدم بثلاث لا يخالفه فيهما مسلم، ثم عقب ذلك بثلاث أخرى فيهما كلام.. فقال:


4 - دهن الأعضاء التناسلية بالزيت بعد القراءة عليه وذلك قبل عملية الوطء والجماع  

5- دهن منطقة ما بين السرة والركبة بالمسك الأبيض المخلوط مع ماء الورد أو الورد الطائفي :

بعد القراءة عليه ؛ فإنه مجرب ونافع خاصة لمن يتعرض للاعتداءات أو التحرشات الجنسية من قبل الأرواح الخبيثة  

6- الاحتشاء بالكرفس ( القطن ) في منطقة الأرحام :

والذي يحتوي على نسبة معقولة من زيت الزيتون بعد القراءة عليه ، أو المسك الأبيض مع ماء الورد 

قلت ومع كون المقال من أوله يتميز بانضباط المنهج السلفي في اقامة الحجة والدليل على الكلام، الا أنه جاء عند هذا الحد بما لا دليل عليه من كتاب ولا سنة، اذ ادعى أن القراءة على الزيت وحشو العضو التناسلي به أو دهانه به قبل الجماع ونحو ذلك مما قال، هو مما أثبتت التجربة نجاحه!! وكفى بذلك استدراجا للاخوة المعالجين هداهم الله وأصلحهم! وبمثله استدرجت الشياطين أولئك الذين قالوا أن قراءة سورة كذا ثلاثين مرة أو مئة مرة قبل كذا وبعد كذا، تؤدي الى كذا وكذا وهذا مجرب مضمون المفعول!!! وللأسف مثل هذا التخبط لا يكاد يخلو منه أحد من اخواننا الذين اتخذوا من معالحة  المس والتلبس حرفة وصنعة يتخصصون فيها!! فيقول أحدهم أن كتابة سورة كذا في ورقة ثم بلها ثم عثرها ثم الدهن بمائها يؤدي الى العلاج من كذا وكذا من أثر الجن، أو القراءة على الماء والشرب منه أو غير ذلك مما قالوا وكلها أمور لا دليل من النص عليها!! ألا ترون أن النصارى لما يدخل الرجل الممسوس منهم الى الكنيسة يأتيه الكاهن بصليب بخبطه به على رأسه ويتمتم بكلمات باسم المسيح وكذا، فاذا بالرجل تخرج منه الجن فعلا؟؟ فلماذا خرجت؟ ألأن هذا الذي فعله الرجل علاج للمس والتلبس؟ كلا! ولكن لأنها تريد أن تلبس على ذلك الكاهن وذاك الممسوس فتوهمهما والناس من حولهما بأن هذا الذكر كان هو العلاج! وهذا مطرد في كل ملل المشركين! وأذكر أنه كان في مصر وحتى زمان قريب رجل كاهن في احدى الكنائس كان يأتيه الناس لطرد الجن والتلبس منهم، وكان يأتيه قوم مسلمون جهال، وكانوا يشهدون بأنه يتسبب في شفائهم حقا، فلما بدأ الناس يفتتنون به وعلت أصوات بعض المشايخ والاخوة تجاه ذلك، منعت الدولة دخول المسلمين الى تلك الكنيسة! 
فالشاهد أن مجرد كون الأمر - مجربا - هذا ليس دليلا على مشروعية الرقية، سيما وقد علمنا مراد الجن والشياطين من التلاعب بنا وافساد ديننا، حتى وان اتقفنا مع اخواننا في أنه ما دامت الرقية لا شرك فيها، فانها مباحة، ولكننا نضيف اليهم أصلا وهو ألا تكون مبتدعة، لأن تقييد النص أو الذكر بوضع لم يأت به الشرع، بدعة حتى ولو جاء في باب الرقية، والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم تجد تفصيلا مهما حول سؤالك في كتاب فتح المنان للشيخ مشهور 
واليك سلسلة هامة قد تجيب عن اطراف منه
عالم الجن والشياطين

الدكتور الفقيه المُحدِّث محمد سعيد أحمد رسلان حفظه الله تعالى
نبذة عن السلسلة: يتكلم الشيخ - حفظه الله تعالى – ويبيِّن أن الإيمان بعالم الجن والشياطين من أصول الإيمان , وإثبات وجود الجن , وما أسماء الجن وما أصنافهم ؟ وما طعامهم وهل يتزاوجون ؟ وأين يسكنون وكيف يتحركون ؟ وما هي قدراتهم ؟ وعلى أي الصور يتشكلون ؟ , وتنبيهات مهمة حول قتل حيات وجنان البيوت , وبيان لجوانب الضعف والعجز عند الجن والشياطين 

حقيقة وجود الجن والشياطين 
عناصر المحاضرة :
الإيمان بالغيب أول صفات المتقين.
الإيمان بعالم الجن والشياطين من أصول الإيمان.
أصل مادة " جن " لغةً.
مما خلق الجن ؟ ومتى خلق ؟
ما صفة خلق الجن ؟
ما أسماء الجن وما أصنافهم ؟
إثبات وجود الجن.
حقيقة الشيطان وبيان أنه من الجن.
http://www.rslan.com/vad/items_details.php?id=434
الجن يأكلون ويشربون ويتناسلون 
عناصر المحاضرة :
لا مجال للتكذيب بعالم الجن.
هل الشيطان أصل الجن ؟
بيان أن الجن يأكلون ويشربون ويتناسلون.
طعام الجن.
هل يتزاوج الجن ؟
http://www.rslan.com/vad/items_details.php?id=435

أعمار الجن وأين يسكنون وكيف يتحركون 

عناصر المحاضرة :
بيان أن الجن يموتون مثل الإنس.
أعمار الجن.
أين يسكن الجن ؟
كيف يتنقل الجن ويتحرك ؟
http://www.rslan.com/vad/items_details.php?id=436
قدرات الجن 
عناصر المحاضرة :
قدرات الجن.
الصور التي يتشكل عليها الجن.
تنبيهات مهمة حول قتل حيات وجنان البيوت.
جوانب الضعف والعجز عند الجن والشياطين.
http://www.rslan.com/vad/items_details.php?id=437

----------


## البحث العلمي

> 4 - دهن الأعضاء التناسلية بالزيت بعد القراءة عليه وذلك قبل عملية الوطء والجماع


سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
كيف يجعل ما قرئ عليه كلام الله في موضع الأذى ؟ !

----------


## أبو الفداء

"سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
كيف يجعل ما قرئ عليه كلام الله في موضع الأذى ؟ !"

نعم يا أخي الكريم، وهذا من استدراج تلك الكائنات الخبيثة التي أصبح تلقي هؤلاء الاخوة هداهم الله لعلومهم بعلاجات الحالات المختلفة التي تقع من عملهم، مبنيا على التجربة والمشاهدة لما يكون من عملهم، أيضا!! فاذا انصرف الجني أو كف أذاه، وتكرر ذلك في كل مرة، أصبح هذا دليلا عندهم على أن تلك الرقية تنفع في هذه الحالة، وتلك الوصفة مجربة نافعة لتلك العلة .. وهكذا!!! فلا الدليل نص معصوم يرتكن اليه، ولا هو حس ومشاهدة يسوغ للعقلاء الاستناد اليها، حتى يسلم لهم بناء الدلالة عليها! فما يأمنهم أن يكون ذلك الجني عابثا بهم يريد أن يوهمهم بأن تلك الطريقة أو الوصفة التي تناقلوها فيما بينهم تتسبب حقيقة في قهره وابعاده عن المصاب بتأثير كونها قراءة للقرءان؟! هل رأوا الجني ينصرف من جسد المصاب حقيقة أو يحترق من أثر الدهن بالمقروء عليه - مثلا - كما يدعون؟؟ الذي زعم أن مثل هذا يحرقه ويطرده (مثلا)، شيطان من الشياطين!! فكيف يصبح كلامه دليلا؟؟؟ 
فالواحد من هؤلاء الاخوة لو كشفت له الحجب ورأى حقيقة تأثير تلك الوصفات على الجن لاكتشف أن أكثرها ليس الا تلاعبا من أولئك الجن بهم واستدراجا لهم حتى يقبلوا تلك الوصفات منهم، فاذا ما انفتح باب من أبواب ذلك، ظلوا وراء المعالج يدفعونه دفعا حتى يلج الى ما بعده، وهكذا خطوات بعد خطوات حتى تراه في آخر الأمر يعالج بالسحر والطلاسمات، وهو يعد ذلك من جملة الخير والعلاج بالقرءان ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!! 
وآية ذلك هذا الاختلاط والدخن الواقع في كلام صاحبنا هذا - هداه الله - مع أنه على علم بالكتاب والسنة وانضباط بمنهج السلف في جملة أمره، فأين الضابط السلفي في أمثال تلك الوصفات، والأمر كله ابهام وغيب وتلاعب شياطين؟؟؟ الله المستعان!
ولهذا فكما قال الشيخ محمد بن اسماعيل حفظه الله، فان الواحد من هؤلاء المعالجين ان كان فيه خير وانضباط فانه غالبا ما ينصرف عن ذلك الأمر برمته ويتركه ولا يواصل الاشتغال به..

----------


## عبدالرحيم بن علي الجزائري

[CENTER]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا لاأعجب من زواج إنسي بجنية أو العكس بقدر ما أعجب من زواج إنسية بثعبان !!
هذا ما تناقلته وسائل الإعلام في المدة الأخيرة وسمعته بأذني ورأته عيناي ولم أكد أصدق ما أرى وأسمع.
ولكنها حقيقة واقعية حدثت في أقصى شرق آسيا وتزعم هذه المرأة أن هذا الثعبان تعشقه!!
اللهم لك الحمد على نعمة العقل.[/CENTER]

----------


## شهاب الدين الإدريسي

هذا بحث ارتأيت نقله للفائدة ولصلته بالموضوع
التفاف الشيطان على إحليل الرجل ومشاركته في مواقعته أهله مما لا دليل عليه لا من كتاب ولا من سنة ولا من قول أحد من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين
بسم الله، الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه، أما بعد؛؛؛
فقد وقفت على مطوية نشرت قبل أيام في هذه الشبكة السلفية المباركة؛ ذكر جامعها أنها مناسبة للعوام، وعنون لها بـ: (يا طالبي العفاف..هذه آداب الزفاف)، وهي من جمع الأخ أبي حذيفة عبد الرحمن، جمعها -جزاه الله خيرا- من كتاب: (آداب الزفاف) للإمام العلامة المحدث الفقيه محمد ناصر الدين الألباني -رحمه الله تعالى- كما أخبر هو بذلك.
إلا أنه قد زاد على ما جاء في الكتاب أن ذكر كلاما للعلامة الألباني رحمه الله(1)، وذلك زيادة منه -بارك الله فيه- في التوضيح والبيان، وهذه الزيادة عبارة عن سؤال وجواب؛ هذا نصه:
السائل: إذا نسي الرجل وهو يجامع زوجته أن يذكر اسم الله فهل جامعها شيطانها؟
الشيخ: "الله أعلم، إذا كان الرجل من عادته أن يذكر الله في جلسته هذه فهو -في ظني- أن الله يحـفظه؛ لأن الأمر يُنظر إليه من الزاوية الغالبة على الإنسان، أما إذا كان ليس ذلك من دأبه فيقال بأنه يشاركه". انتهى.(2)
ولما كانت هذه الزيادة -أعني: مشاركة الشيطان للرجل في إتيانه أهله- مما لا دليل عليه -فيما أعلم- لا من كتاب ولا من سنة ولا من قول أحد من الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين؛ عزمت بعد الاستعانة بالله عز وجل والتوكل عليه سبحانه أن أبين هذا الأمر بيانا شافيا؛ وذلك من وجهين:
الوجه الأول: أن أذكر بعضا من كلام أهل العلم حول حديث ابن عباس -رضي الله تعالى عنهما- لتعم به الفائدة.
الوجه الثاني: أن أبين القول الحق في هذه المشاركة المذكورة.
فإن كان ما سأذكره صوابا فمن الله وحده، وإن كان غير ذلك فمني ومن الشيطان، والله ورسوله منه براء.
فأقول وبالله التوفيق:
أما الوجه الأول؛ فهو الآتي:
جاء في الحديث المتفق عليه من حديث ابن عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لو أَنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ إذا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَهْلَهُ فقال: بِاسْمِ اللَّهِ؛ اللهم جَنِّبْنَا الشَّيْطَانَ، وَجَنِّب الشَّيْطَانَ ما رَزَقْتَنَا، فإنه إن يُقَدَّرْ بَيْنَهُمَا وَلَدٌ في ذلك، لم يَضُرَّهُ شَيْطَانٌ أَبَدًا".(3)
وفي بعض الروايات: (جنِّبني) بالإفراد، بدلا من (جنِّبنا).(4)
وفي بعضها: (لم يَضُرَّه الشيطان، ولم يُسلَّط عليه).(5)
شرح الحديث:
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أراد أن يأتي أهله):
قال السفاريني رحمه الله: "يعني: زوجته، وكنَّى بالإتيان عن الجماع كما هو عادته صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكني عن الأمور المستفظعة؛ كتكنيته عن الفرج بالهن، وعن الجماع بالمخالطة والمواقعة، وكذا الجماع كنى به عن فعل الوطء، والوطء كنى به عما هو معلوم.
وفي رواية عند الإسماعيلي: (أما إن أحدكم لو يقول حين يجامع أهله)، وهو ظاهر في أن القول يكون مع الفعل، ولكن الأَوْلَى حمله على ما في رواية (الصحيحين): أنه يكون عند إرادة الجماع"(6).
وقال الشوكاني رحمه الله: "قوله: (إذا أتى أهله) في رواية للبخاري: (حين يأتي أهله). وفي رواية للإسماعيلي: (حين يُجامع أهله) وذلك ظاهر في أن القول يكون مع الفعل. وفي رواية لأبي داود: (إذا أراد أن يأتي أهله) وهي مفسرة لغيرها من الروايات، فيكون القول قبل الشروع، ويحمل ما عدا هذه الرواية على المجاز كقوله تعالى {فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآَنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ}(7) أي إذا أردت القراءة".(8)
فنأخذ من هذا؛ أن محلَّ الذِّكرِ إنما يكون عند إرادة الجماع؛ أي: قبل شروع الرجل في مواقعة أهله.
وهنا مسألتان لا بد من ذكرهما وبيان القول الراجح فيهما:
أما المسألة الأولى فهي: هل يُسن للمرأة أن تقول هذا الذِّكر عند إتيان زوجها لها أم لا؟
اختلف أهل العلم في ذلك؛ فمنهم من جعله عامًّا لكل من الطرفين؛ يقوله الرجل والمرأة على حد سواء(9) ، ومنهم من جعله خاصًّا بالرجل دون المرأة(10) ، وهذا والله أعلم هو الموافق لألفاظ الحديث:
كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لو أن أحدكم إذا أتى أهله قال ..."
وكقوله: "أما إن أحدكم إذا أتى أهله وقال ..."
وكقوله: "أما لو أن أحدهم يقول حين يأتي أهله ..."
وكقوله: "لو أن أحدهم إذا أراد أن يأتي أهله قال ..."
وكقوله: "لو أن أحدكم إذا أراد أن يأتي أهله فقال ..."
وكقوله: "لو أن أحدكم إذا أتى امرأته قال ..."
إلى غير ذلك من ألفاظ؛ كلها تدل دلالة واضحة على أن هذا الذكر خاص بالرجال دون النساء.
قال الإمام العلامة الفقيه محمد بن صالح العثيمين –رحمه الله تعالى-: "قوله: (وتسن التسمية عند الوطء وقول الوارد) أي: إذا أراد أن يجامع الرجل امرأته، فإن التسمية سنة مؤكدة عند الجماع؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لو أن أحدكم إذا أراد أن يأتي أهله قال: بسم الله، اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا، فإنه إن قدر بينهما ولد لم يضره الشيطان أبدا"
وهل تقوله المرأة؟ قال بعض العلماء: إن المرأة تقوله، والصواب أنها لا تقوله؛ لأنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- قال: "لو أن أحدكم إذا أتى أهله"، ولأن الولد إنما يخلق من ماء الرجل، كما قال الله تعالى: { فَلْيَنْظُرِ الْإِنْسَانُ مِمَّ خُلِقَ * خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاءٍ دَافِقٍ * يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ * إِنَّهُ عَلَى رَجْعِهِ لَقَادِرٌ}(11) ، فالحيوانات المنوية إنما تكون من ماء الرجل، ولهذا؛ هو الذي نقول: إذا أراد أهله، أن يقول: بسم الله، اللهم جنبنا الشيطان، وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا".(12)
وأما المسألة الثانية فهي: هل يشرع للرجل أن يقول هذا الدعاء أثناء مواقعته أهله إذا نسي أن يقوله قبل الشروع في المواقعة؟
فالجواب: مادام لم يفرغ من مواقعته فنعم، وإن كان محل الذِّكر قبل الشروع بالمواقعة كما سبق بيانه، إلا أنه لما كان معذورا بالنسيان جاز له ذلك.
وهذا ما دلت عليه نصوص الشريعة:
قال الله تبارك وتعالى: { وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ خِلْفَةً لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَذَّكَّرَ أَوْ أَرَادَ شُكُورًا}(13).
قال الإمام الطبري –رحمه الله- في تفسيره: " اختلف أهل التأويل في تأويل قوله:(جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ خِلْفَةً) فقال بعضهم: معناه: أن الله جعل كل واحد منهما خلفًا من الآخر، في أن ما فات أحدهما من عمل يعمل فيه لله، أدرك قضاؤه في الآخر".(14)
وقال تعالى: {وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ}(15).
قال الطبري: "وأولى القولين في ذلك بالصواب، قول من قال: معناه: واذكر ربك إذا تركت ذكره، لأن أحد معاني النسيان في كلام العرب الترك، وقد بيَّنا ذلك فيما مضى قبل"(16).
وقال أبوبكر الجصاص –رحمه الله-: "(واذكر ربك إذا نسيت) وذلك عموم في لزومه قضاء كل منسي عند ذكره، ولا خلاف بين الفقهاء في أن ناسي الصوم والزكاة وسائر الفروض بمنزلة ناسي الصلاة في لزوم قضائها عند ذكرها"(17).
وفي سنن أبي داود وغيره؛ عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إذا أكل أحدكم فليذكر اسم الله تعالى، فإن نسي أن يذكر اسم الله تعالى في أوله، فليقل: بسم الله أوله وآخره"(18).
وغير ذلك من النصوص؛ كما في قضاء الصلاة الفائتة بسبب النوم أو النسيان، وكما في قضاء صلاة الوتر، وغير ذلك.
وبالتالي: فإن كان فيما يخص أمر الطعام، أَمَر –عليه الصلاة والسلام- المسلم إذا نسي أن يذكر الله في أوله أن يذكره في أثنائه لكي يطرد الشيطان عن طعامه، فكذلك يكون عند إتيانه أهله، وذلك أن الشريعة لا تفرق بين المتماثلات.
وفي صحيح مسلم وغيره ما يدل دلالة صريحة على أن في ذكر الله عز وجل طردا للشياطين:
فعن جابر بن عبد الله أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إذا دخل الرجل بيته فذكر الله عند دخوله وعند طعامه، قال الشيطان: لا مبيت لكم ولا عشاء، وإذا دخل فلم يذكر الله عند دخوله، قال الشيطان: أدركتم المبيت، وإذا لم يذكر الله عند طعامه، قال: أدركتم المبيت والعشاء"(19).
فمشروعية قول الرجل للذِّكر إذا تذكَّره أثناء مواقعته أهله وقد نسي ذكره قبل شروعه في المواقعة ثابتة، إذ إنه لا محل لهذا الذِّكر بعد فراغ الرجل من إتيانه أهله، وذلك لعدم وجود الدليل على ذلك، إلا ما أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه بسند ضعيف لا تقوم به الحجة عن عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه- أنه:
"كان إذا غشي أهله فأنزل ؛ قال: اللهم! لا تجعل للشيطان فيما رزقتني نصيبا".(20)
قال الألباني: "وهذا إسناد موقوف ضعيف، ورجاله ثقات؛ لكن عطاء بن السائب كان اختلط".(21)
وخلاصة هذا الوجه: أنه يشرع للرجل أن يذكر الله –عز وجل- أثناء مواقعته أهله إذا نسي أن يذكره قبل شروعه بالمواقعة، وقد عفا الله عز وجل لهذه الأمة الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه، فكما شرع لمن نسي أن يذكر الله في أول طعامه؛ أن يذكره في أثنائه، فكذلك يشرع لمن نسي ذكر الله عند إتيانه أهله؛ أن يذكره في أثنائه؛ إذ لا سبيل لأن يقطع الرجل على الشيطان حضور هذه المواقعة إلا بذكر الله جل وعز.
قال الله تبارك وتعالى: { وَقُلْ رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ * وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ}(22).
قال الطبري رحمه الله: "وقوله: {وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ} يقول: وقل أستجير بك أن يحضروني في أموري كالذي:
حدثني يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: قال ابن زيد، في قوله: {وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ} في شيء من أمري".(23)
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله: "وقوله تعالى: {وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ} أي: في شيء من أمري؛ ولهذا أمر بذكر الله في ابتداء الأمور وذلك لطرد الشيطان عند الأكل والجماع والذبح، وغير ذلك من الأمور".(24)
وقال العلامة عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله: " أي أعوذ بك من الشر، الذي يصيبني بسبب مباشرتهم، وهمزهم ومسِّهم. ومن الشر الذي بسبب حضورهم ووسوستهم. وهذه استعاذة من مادة الشر كله وأصله. ويدخل فيها، الاستعاذة من جميع نزغات الشيطان، ومن مسِّه ووسوسته. فإذا أعاذ الله عبده من هذا الشر، وأجاب دعاءه، سلم من كل شر، ووفق لكل خير"(25).
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (جنبنا الشيطان):
أي: أبعدنا عنه(26)، وأبعده عنا.(27)
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا):
أي: من الذي رزقتناه من الولد والذرية.(28)
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لم يضره شيطان أبدا):
قال أبو العباس القرطبي: "قيل: معنى لم يضرَّه: لم يصرعه الشيطان. وقيل: لا يطعن فيه الشيطان عند ولادته، ويطعن في خاصرة من لا يقال له ذلك. قال القاضي : ولم يحمله أحد على العموم في جميع الضرر، والإغواء، والوسوسة.
قلت : أمَّا قَصْره على الصرع وحده فليس بشيء؛ لأنه تَحَكُّمٌ بغير دليل مع صلاحية اللفظ له ولغيره. وأما القول الثاني ففاسدٌ بدليل قوله ـصلى الله عليه وسلم- : (كل مولود يطعن الشيطان في خاصرته إلا ابن مريم؛ فإنه جاء يريد أن يطعنه فطعن في الحجاب)؛ هذا يدل: على أن الناجي من هذا الطعن إنما هو عيسى وحده عليه السلام؛ وذلك لخصوص دعوة أم مريم، حيث قالت: {وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ}(29) ، ثم إن طَعْنَهُ ليس بضرر، ألا ترى أنه قد طعن كثيرًا من الأولياء والأنبياء، ولم يضرَّهم ذلك.
ومقصود هذا الحديث -والله تعالى أعلم- : أنَّ الولد الذي يقال له ذلك يُحفظ من إضلال الشيطان وإغوائه، ولا يكون للشيطان عليه سلطان؛ لأنه يكون من جملة العباد المحفوظين، المذكورين في قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ}(30) ، وذلك ببركة نيَّة الأبوين الصالحَيْن، وبركة اسم الله تعالى، والتعوُّذ به، والالتجاء إليه. وكأنَّ هذا شوبٌ من قول أم مريم: {وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ} ، ولا يُفهم من هذا نفي وسوسته، وتشعيثه، وصرعه. فقد يكون كلُّ ذلك، ويحفظ اللهُ تعالى ذلك الولدَ من ضرره في: قلبه، ودينه، وعاقبة أمره، والله تعالى أعلم.(31)
وبهذا يتم الوجه الأول؛ والحمد لله رب العالمين.
أما الوجه الثاني؛ وهو ما يخص التفاف الشيطان على إحليل الرجل ومشاركته في إتيانه أهله، فأقول:
أولا: بيان أن مدار هذا القول على ما نُسب إلى إمام من أئمة التفسير؛ ألا وهو مجاهد بن جبر –رحمه الله-، وبيان ما يرجحه العلامة الألباني –رحمه الله- في هذه المسألة: 
لقد جاء هذا القول في كثير من كتب التفسير؛ كتفسير الطبري، والقرطبي، والبغوي، والشوكاني، وغيرهم.
بل وفي بعض كتب شرح الحديث؛ كفتح الباري لابن حجر، وفيض القدير للمناوي، ومرقاة المفاتيح للقاري، وغيرهم.
إلا أن المتأمل في هذا القول وعمدته؛ يجد أنه لا يخرج عن أثر ضعيف منكر نُسِب إلى إمام التفسير مجاهد بن جبر –رحمه الله-؛ ألا وهو: "إذا جامَع الرجل ولم يُسَمِّ، انطوى الجانُّ على إحليله، فجامَع معَهُ، فذلك قوله: {لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلَا جَانٌّ}"(32).
وهذا الأثر جاء بإسناد مقطوع ضعيف مظلم كما ذكر الألباني –رحمه الله- ذلك.(33)
بل وزاد الألباني –رحمه الله- على ذلك أن قال: "على أنه لو صح ذلك عنه؛ فهو مقطوع موقوف عليه، فلا حجة فيه، ولو أنه رفعه لكان مرسلا، والمرسل ضعيف عند المحدثين، ولا سيما في مثل هذا الأمر الغيبي الغريب، وهذا كله لو صح السند بذلك إليه، فكيف وهو مقطوع واهٍ".(34)
وبهذا نعلم أن الإمام الألباني –رحمه الله- ممن لا يرى القول بمشاركة الشيطان للرجل في إتيانه أهله إذا لم يذكر اسم الله عز وجل، بل يرده ولا يُقره.
وإليك ما يدل على ذلك من قوله -رحمه الله-، إذ يقول: "ثم إن الآلوسي -رحمه الله- جاء بغريبة أخرى؛ فقال:
(ولا شك في إمكان جماع الجني إنسية بدون أن يكون مع زوجها الغير الذاكر اسم الله تعالى ...) إلخ".(35)
فجَعَل قول الآلوسي بإمكانية جماع الجني للإنسية غريبة من الغرائب.
وزيادة على ذلك قال رحمه الله:
" والغرض من ذكر هذه الفائدة(36) إنما هو تذكير القراء بأن العلماء يستنكرون أشد الاستنكار إمكانية التزاوج بين الإنس والجن؛ لاختلاف طبيعة خَلْقِهِمَا، حتى اتهموا من ادعى ذلك بالكذب أو بنوع من الجنون، وأحلاهما مر.
فما نسمعه في هذا الزمان من أن بعض النسوة يشعرن وهن في فراش الزوجية بالمجامعة ممن لا يرينه، إن هو إلا من وسوسة الشيطان، وتلاعبه ببني الإنسان"(37).
ثانيًا: بيان حال بعض الآثار المؤيدة للأثر المنسوب إلى مجاهد رحمه الله، والتي اعتمد عليها بعض أئمة التفسير في تصدير قولهم بمشاركة الشيطان للرجل في إتيانه أهله إذا لم يذكر اسم الله عز وجل:
قال الإمام البغوي رحمه الله في تفسير قول الله تبارك وتعالى: {وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ}(  38): 
" وأما المشاركة في الأولاد:
روي عن ابن عباس: أنها الموؤدة.
وقال مجاهد والضحاك: هم أولاد الزنا.
وقال الحسن وقتادة: هو أنهم هوَّدوا أولادهم ونصَّروهم ومجَّسوهم.
وعن ابن عباس في رواية أخرى: هو تسميتهم الأولاد عبد الحارث وعبد شمس وعبد العزى وعبد الدار ونحوها.
وروي عن جعفر بن محمد أن الشيطان يقعد على ذكر الرجل فإذا لم يقل: بسم الله؛ أصاب معه امرأته وأنزل في فرجها كما ينزل الرجل.
وروي في بعض الأخبار: إن فيكم مغربين قيل: وما المغرَّبون؟ قال: الذين يشارك فيهم الجن".(39)
هكذا جاء في بعض كتب التفسير، وأكتفي بهذا النقل من تفسير البغوي رحمه الله.
والجواب عن هذا كما يأتي:
أولا: أما قوله: "أن الشيطان يقعد على ذكر الرجل فإذا لم يقل: بسم الله؛ أصاب معه امرأته وأنزل في فرجها كما ينزل الرجل".
فهذا مما لا دليل عليه، وإنما ذكره من استدل به من المفسرين عن جعفر بن محمد، دون أن يذكر له سندا يُرجع إليه، ولم أقف له على سند، بل ولم أجده في شيء من كتب السنة والآثار.
ثم: لما كانت مشاركة الشيطان للرجل في إتيانه أهله من الأمور الغيبية التي لا تقال بالرأي والاجتهاد، ولا مجال للعقل فيها، كان لا بد لإثباتها من نقل صحيح تقوم به الحجة، إذ لا مجال لإثباتها بغير ذلك.
وليس الأمر كذلك في هذا الأثر المذكور عن جعفر بن محمد، بل إنه حتى وإن ثبتت نسبته إليه؛ فإنه لا يأخذ حكم المرفوع، ولا تقوم به الحجة.
ثانيا: أما قوله: "إن فيكم مغربين، قيل: وما المغرَّبون؟ قال: الذين يشارك فيهم الجن".
فهذا الحديث جاء مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، وهو ضعيف لا تقوم به الحجة، وقد ضعفه الألباني -رحمه الله- في ضعيف أبي داود وغيره(40) .
وخلاصة هذا المبحث: أن القول بالتفاف الشيطان على إحليل الرجل ومشاركته في مواقعته أهله إذا لم يذكر اسم الله عز وجل في تلكم المواقعة؛ مما لا دليل عليه لا من كتاب ولا من سنة ولا من قول أحد من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
هذا والله أعلم، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
كتبه: علي حسين الفيلكاوي
الحواشي:
(1) لعل الألباني –رحمه الله- قال بهذا القول لشهرته في بعض كتب التفسير وعند بعض الشراح لكتب الحديث، وذلك منه قبل أن يقف على أصل هذا المبحث، وإلا فقوله -رحمه الله- على خلاف ذلك؛ كما سيأتي بيانه.
(2) سلسلة الهدى والنور- شريط رقم: 12 .
(3) صحيح البخاري- كتاب التوحيد- باب: السؤال بأسماء الله تعالى والاستعاذة بها- حديث رقم: 7396، صحيح مسلم- باب ما يستحب أن يقوله عند الجماع- حديث رقم: 1434 .
(4) انظر: صحيح البخاري- كتاب النكاح- باب: ما يقول الرجل إذا أتى أهله- حديث رقم: 5165، وكتاب بدء الخلق- باب: صفة إبليس وجنوده- حديث رقم: 3283 .
(5) انظر: صحيح البخاري- كتاب بدء الخلق- باب: صفة إبليس وجنوده- حديث رقم: 3283، والمسند المستخرج على صحيح مسلم لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني- كتاب النكاح- باب: ما يقول الرجل عند الجماع- حديث رقم: 3354 .
(6) كشف اللثام شرح عمدة الأحكام 5/361 .
(7) النحل: 98 .
(8) نيل الأوطار 6/205، وانظر: فتح الباري لابن حجر 9/228، وسبل السلام للصنعاني 3/224 .
(9) انظر في ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: كشاف القناع عن متن الإقناع 4/171، نيل المآرب بشرح دليل الطالب 2/216، الإنصاف للمرداوي 8/356 . 
(10) انظر في ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: الإنصاف للمرداوي 8/356، دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب- ص:424، منار السبيل 2/172 .
(11) الطارق: 5-8 .
(12) الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع 12/414 .
(13) الفرقان: 62 .
(14) تفسير الطبري 9/405- طبعة دار الكتب العلمية- الطبعة الثالثة.
(15) الكهف: 24 .
(16) تفسير الطبري 8/209 .
(17) أحكام القرآن للجصاص 2/278 .
(18) صحيح سنن أبي داود- حديث رقم: 3767 .
(19) صحيح مسلم- كتاب الأشربة- باب آداب الطعام والشراب وأحكامهما- حديث رقم: 2018 .
(20) السلسلة الضعيفة- أثر رقم:6930 .
(21) المصدر السابق نفسه 14/1000 .
(22) المؤمنون 97-98 .
(23) تفسير الطبري 9/242 .
(24) تفسير القرآن العظيم 3/240 .
(25) تيسير الكريم الرحمن 3/346 .
(26) قاله السفاريني– انظر: كشف اللثام شرح عمدة الأحكام 5/361 .
(27) قاله المناوي- فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير 5/372– طبعة دار الفكر- الطبعة الأولى. 
(28) قاله السفاريني- كشف اللثام شرح عمدة الأحكام 5/361 .
(29) آل عمران: 36 .
(30) الإسراء: 65 .
(31) المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم 4/159 .
(32) أخرجه ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره، وقال العلامة الألباني: منكر مقطوع- السلسلة الضعيفة 12/603- أثر رقم: 5777 .
(33) السلسلة الضعيفة 12/603 .
(34) المصدر السلبق نفسه 12/606 .
(35) المصدر السابق نفسه 12/606 .
(36) يعني بهذه الفائدة ما جاء عن ابن عربي الطائي أنه تزوج جنية ورزق منها بثلاثة أولاد.
(37) السلسلة الضعيفة 12/602 .
(38) الإسراء: 64 .
(39) تفسيرالبغوي 3/143، وانظر تفسير السمعاني 3/259 .
(40) انظر في ذلك ضعيف أبي داود- حديث رقم: 5107، ومشكاة المصابيح- حديث رقم: 4564

----------


## شهاب الدين الإدريسي

بسم الله، الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه، أما بعد؛؛؛

فإن مما لا شك فيه أن المسائل الغيبية لا تثبت إلا بدليل صحيح تقوم به الحجة، وذلك يعني: أنه كما أننا نحتاج إلى دليل صحيح لإثبات القول بمشاركة الشيطان للرجل في إتيانه أهله إذا لم يذكر اسم الله عز وجل، فكذلك القول بإمكانية الجماع بين الإنس والجن من عدمه؛ لا بد لإثباته والقول به من دليل صحيح تقوم به الحجة.

وليس في قول الله تبارك وتعالى: {لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلَا جَانٌّ}(الرحمن: 56 ، 74) ما يدل على إمكانية هذا الجماع، وذلك أن المقصود من الآية إنما هو: الحور العين، وليس هو: نساء الدنيا، وكما هو معلوم أن في الجنة ما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر.

وقد ذكر العلامة الآلوسي –رحمه الله- في تفسيره؛ عن ضمرة بن حبيب أنه قال: "الجن في الجنة لهم قاصرات الطرف من الجن نوعهم، فالمعنى: لم يطمث الإنسيات أحد من الإنس، ولا الجنيات أحد من الجن قبل أزواجهن، وقد أخرج نحو هذا عنه ابن أبي حاتم، وظاهره أن ما للجن لسن من الحور. 
ونقل الطبرسي عنه أنهن من الحور وكذا الإنسيات، ولا مانع من أن يخلق الله تعالى في الجنة حورا للإنس يشاكلنهم يقال لهن لذلك إنسيات، وحورا للجن يشاكلنهم يقال لهن لذلك جنيات، ويجوز أن تكون الحور كلهن نوعا واحدا، ويعطى الجني منهن؛ لكنه في تلك النشأة غيره في هذه النشأة، ويقال: ما يعطاه الإنسي منهن لم يطمثها إنسي قبله، وما يعطاه الجني لم يطمثها جني قبله، وبهذا فسر البلخي الآية" (روح المعاني 27/119).

بل أقول: إن الناظر في أقوال المفسرين لقول الله تبارك وتعالى: {لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلَا جَانٌّ}(الرحمن: 56 ، 74)، ولغيرها من الآيات التي استدلوا بها على إمكانية هذا الجماع المذكور؛ مِن مثل قوله تعالى: {وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ}(  الإسراء:64) والمتأمل فيها؛ يجد أنهم لم يخرجوا -رحمهم الله- عما سبق ذكره من آثار ضعيفة لا تقوم بها الحجة، ولا يصلح الاستشهاد بها في إثبات مثل هذا الأمر الغيبي.

بل وتجد من المفسرين من ذهب في تفسير هذه الآية إلى أن المقصود هو: أن للجن جنيات وللإنس إنسيات كما هو قول ضمرة بن حبيب المتقدم، وهذا ما ذكره أيضا ابن كثير، والسيوطي، وغيرهما من المفسرين. (انظر: تفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير 4/250، والدر المنثور للسيوطي 14/145).

والخلاصة: أن كل هذه الأقوال مما لا دليل عليها؛ لا من كتاب، ولا من سنة، ولا من قول أحد من الصحابة –رضي الله عنهم أجمعين- وبالتالي:

فلا نقول بإمكانية الجماع بين الإنس والجن؛ إذ لا دليل عليه، بل ليعلم: أن من قال به؛ فإنما استدل لقوله بأحد أمرين:

الأمر الأول: آثار ضعيفة ومنكرة لا تثبت، ولا تقوم بها الحجة:

كقول النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى تكثُرَ فيكُم أولاد الجن من نسائكم، ويكثر نسبُهم فيكم؛ حتى يجادلوكم بالقرآن؛ حتى يردوكم عن دينكم".

وهو منكر جدا كما ذكر الألباني –رحمه الله- (السلسلة الضعيفة- حديث رقم: 5776).

وكقوله –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "كان أحد أبوي بلقيس جنيا".

وهو منكر كما ذكر الألباني –رحمه الله- (السلسلة الضعيفة- حديث رقم: 5778).

وهذا الأثر ضعفه العلامة الألباني –رحمه الله- مرفوعا، وصححه موقوفا على قتادة.

ثم قال: "فيقال فيه ما قلته في أثر مجاهد الذي قبله وزيادة، وهي: أن الغالب على هذا وأمثاله مما يتعلق ببلقيس أنه من الإسرائيليات، وقد أشار إلى ذلك أبو حيان في تفسيره (البحر المحيط) (7 / 67) بعد أن ذكر معنى هذا الأثر:
(وقد طولوا في قصصها بما لم يثبت في القرآن ولا في الحديث الشريف).

وقال الماوردي: (والقول بأن أم بلقيس جنية مستنكر من العقول؛ لتباين الجنسين واختلاف الطبعين، وتفارق الحسين؛ لأن الآدمي جسماني والجن روحاني، وخلق الله الآدمي من صلصال كالفخار، وخلق الجان من مارج من نار، ويمتنع الامتزاج مع هذا التباين، ويستحيل التناسل مع هذا الاختلاف).
حكاه القرطبي عنه (13 / 213)، ثم رده بما لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع فقال:
(العقل لا يحيله مع ما جاء من الخبر في ذلك).
قال الألباني: فأقول: نعم العقل لا يحيله، ولكنه أيضا لا يدركه؛ بل إنه يستبعده كما تقدم، فالإيمان به يتطلب نصا صحيحا صريحا، والخبر الذي أشار إليه لا يصح، وهو حديث أبي هريرة هذا.
ثم أشار إلى أثر مجاهد المخرج قبله، وقد عرفت نكارته، وإلى النص القرآني: { وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ}   وسبق جواب العلامة الآلوسي عنه تحت الأثر المذكور.

ثم رأيت الآلوسي قد صرح بإنكار حديث الترجمة؛ فقال بعد أن ذكره وقول أبي حيان المتقدم:
(والذي ينبغي أن يعول عليه عدم صحة الخبر). ثم ذكر قول أبي حيان المتقدم، وزا د:
(... وأن ما ذكر من الحكايات أشبه شيء بالخرافات؛ فإن الظاهر على تقدير وقوع التناكح بين الإنس والجن الذي قيل؛ يصفع السائل عنه؛ لحماقته وجهله أن لا يكون توالد بينهما).
وأقول: عبارته من قوله: (يصفع ...) إلخ؛ غير سليمة؛ فإن السائل لم يذكر في السياق! فلينظر" (السلسلة الضعيفة 12/609).

وكالقول المنسوب إلى مجاهد –رحمه الله-: "إذا جامع الرجل ولم يسمِّ؛ انطوى الجان على إحليله، فجامع معه، فذلك قوله: {لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلَا جَانٌّ}".

وهو منكر مقطوع كما ذكر الألباني –رحمه الله- (السلسلة الضعيفة- حديث رقم: 5777).

الأمر الثاني: قصص وحكايات وروايات ممن سوى المعصوم –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ومثل هذا كما هو معلوم ومتقرر لا تقوم به الحجة، ولا يصلح الاستشهاد به في إثبات الأمور الغيبية: 

قال الإمام الألباني –رحمه الله-: "( فائدة ): ذكر الذهبي في (الميزان) من رواية الإمام تقي الدين ابن دقيق العيد قال: سمعت شيخنا أبا محمد بن عبد السلام السلمي (يعني: عز الدين) يقول- وجرى ذكر ابن عربي الطائي-:
(وهو شيخ سوء شيعي كذاب. فقلت له: وكذاب أيضا؟ قال: نعم؛ تذاكرنا بدمشق التزويج بالجن، فقال ابن العربي: هذا محال؛ لأن الإنس جسم كثيف والجن روح لطيف، ولن يعلق الجسم الكثيف الروح اللطيف. ثم بعد قليل رأيته وبه شجة! فقال: تزوجت جنية فرزقت منها ثلاثة أولاد، فاتفق يوما أني أغضبتها، فضربتني بعظم حصلت منه هذه الشجة، وانصرفت، فلم أرها بعد).

وعلق الذهبي رحمه الله على تكذيب العز بن عبد السلام للشيخ ابن عربي بقوله:

(وما عندي أن محيي الدين تعمد كذبا؛ لكن أثرت فيه الخلوات والجوع فسادا وخيالا وطرف جنون).

والغرض من ذكر هذه الفائدة إنما هو تذكير القراء بأن العلماء يستنكرون أشد الاستنكار إمكانية التزاوج بين الإنس والجن؛ لاختلاف طبيعة خلقهما، حتى اتهموا من ادعى ذلك بالكذب أو بنوع من الجنون، وأحلاهما مر.

فما نسمعه في هذا الزمان من أن بعض النسوة يشعرن وهن في فراش الزوجية بالمجامعة ممن لا يرينه، إن هو إلا من وسوسة الشيطان، وتلاعبه ببني الإنسان، ويستغل ذلك بعض أولئك الذين يتعاطون مهنة استخراج الجني من الإنسي، ويرتكبون في أثناء ذلك أمورا- غير تلاوة القرآن والمعوذات- مما هو غير وارد في السنة، مثل : مكالمة الجني وسؤاله عن بعض الأمور الخفية، وعن دينهم ومذهبهم! وتصديقهم في كل ما يخبرون به! وهم من عالم الغيب، لا يمكن للإنس أن يعرفوا مؤمنهم من كافرهم، والصادق من الكاذب منهم، وإذا كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد حرم إتيان الكهان وتصديقهم؛ لأنهم ممن يوالون الجن، وهؤلاء كانوا يسترقون السمع ويلقون إلى أوليائهم من الإنس ما استرقوا ويخلطون معه أكثر من مئة كذبة؛ كما في (الصحيح).

أقول : إذا كان إتيان هؤلاء محرما؛ فبالأولى أن يكون محرما إتيان أوليائهم من الإنس الذين يخاطبون الجن مباشرة ويستخدمونهم، ويقضون لهم بعض مصالحهم، ليضلوهم عن سبيل الله؛ كما كان الأمر في الجاهلية، وذلك قوله تعالى: { وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنَ الْإِنْسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقًا} (السلسلة الضعيفة 12/602).

وقال –رحمه الله-:

"ثم إن الآلوسي -رحمه الله- جاء بغريبة أخرى؛ فقال:

(ولا شك في إمكان جماع الجني إنسية بدون أن يكون مع زوجها الغير الذاكر اسم الله تعالى، ويدل على ذلك ما رواه أبو عثمان سعيد بن داود الزبيدي قال:

كتب قوم من أهل اليمن إلى مالك يسألونه عن نكاح الجن، وقالوا إن هاهنا رجلا من الجن يزعم أنه يريد الحلال؟! فقال: ما أرى بذلك بأسا في الدين؛ ولكن أكره إذا وجدت امرأة حامل قيل: من زوجكِ؟ قالت: من الجن! فيكثر الفساد في الإسلام).

ووجه الغرابة استدلاله على الإمكان المذكور بهذا الأثر عن مالك! وهو باطل -في نقدي- سندا ومتنا....

إلى أن قال: وأما المتن؛ فإني أستبعد جدا -على فقه الإمام مالك- أن يقول في تزويج الإنسية بالجني: (ما أرى بذلك بأسا في الدين)! ذلك لأن من شروط النكاح -كما هو معلوم- الكفاءة في الدين على الأقل. فلا يجوز تزويج مسلمة بكافر، بل ولا بفاسق، فمن أين لوليها وللشهود أيضا أن يعلموا أن هذا الجني كفؤ لها، وهم لا يعرفونه؟! فإنه قد ظهر لهم بصورة رجل خاطب وجميل! ولا يمكن رؤيته على حقيقته بنص القرآن الكريم.

وقد يتمثل بصورة أخرى إنسانية أو حيوانية، وحينئذٍ كيف يمكن تطبيق الأحكام المعروفة في الزوجين -كالطلاق والظهار والنفقة وغيرها- مع اختلاف طبيعة خلقهما؟! تالله! إنها من أغرب الغرائب أن يخفى مثل هذا البُطل -بل السُّخف- على العلامة الآلوسي -غفر الله لنا وله-.

وأغرب من ذلك كله قول ابن تيمية في رسالة (إيضاح الدلالة في عموم الرسالة- ص: 125- مجموعة الرسائل المنيرية):

(وقد يتناكح الإنس والجن، ويولد بينهما ولد، وهذا كثير معروف)!!

وأقول: نعم؛ هو معروف بين بعض النسوة الضعيفات الأحلام والعقول، ولكن أين الدليل الشرعي والعقلي على التوالد أولا، وعلى التزواج الشرعي ثانيا؟! هيهات هيهات!

وقد علمت مما ذكرته تحت الحديث السابق قبل هذا إنكار العز بن عبد السلام والذهبي على ابن عربي الصوفي ادعاءه أنه تزوج جنية!! وأنه رزق منها ثلاثة أولاد!! وأنه لم يعد يراها فيما بعد!!! وانظر كلام المازري المبطل لدعوى ابن عربي فيما يأتي تحت الحديث التالي، وهو من الأحاديث التي تساعد على تصديق خرافة التزاوج بين الإنس والجن؛ كمثل أثر مجاهد هذا والحديث الذي قبله". (السلسلة الضعيفة 12/606).

وبهذا تم المقصود، والله تعالى أعلم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## أبو العباس النجدي

> ثانياً : قال تعالى :{اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن ضَعْفٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِن بَعْدِ ضَعْفٍ قُوَّةً ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِن بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ ضَعْفاً وَشَيْبَةً يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْقَدِيرُ }الروم54. قال تعالى : {قَالَ عِفْريتٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن تَقُومَ مِن مَّقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ }النمل39 . نستخلص من الآيتين أن الله تعالى خلق الإنسان من ضعف والجن لا يوصف بالضعف لأن الله قال عنه [وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ ] كما في الآية اللتي تليها .


استدلال في منتهى العجب! مَنْ سبقك إليه أخي الفاضل؟
الخطأ في استدلالك من وجهين:
- الأول، حكاية ربنا لقول العفريت الجني: {وإني عليه لقوي أمين} ليس بدليل أن جميع الجن يوصفون بالقوة!
- الثاني، ولو فرضنا أنه بدليل، فلا يلزم منه عدم إمكانية التزاوج بين القوي والضعيف! وإلا للزم امتناع زواج موسى عليه السلام وإنجابه للولد، لقوله تعالى حكاية عن ابنت شعيب: {إن خير من استأجرت القوي الأمين}!

ثم، قوله تعالى: {الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف..} الآية، فالمقصود منه أن ابتداء عمر الإنسان (وهو طفل صغير) في ضعف، ثم بعد ذلك يقوى عوده، ثم يعود ضعيفًا ويشيب! وليس معناه أن الإنسان خُلق من أبوين ضعيفين!




> وقد قال الله تعالى : ( وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاء ) . وهنا نستدل من قول الله تعالى أنه لا يمكن أي ينجب جني من إنسي أو العكس .


يا أخي بغض النظر عن المسألة،، أين الدلالة على ما تدعيه؟!
الآية دليل على أن الله تعالى بثّ من آدم وزوجه رجالاً كثيرًا ونساءً، فأين الدليل على أن الجني والإنسية (أو عكس ذلك) لا يمكن أن ينجبا؟
ثم،، لو سلّمنا لك بدلالة الآية على ما تدعيه،، فليست بدليل على امتناع الوطء والجماع!
فاستدلالك هنا خطأ كسابقه بارك الله فيك




> فتدلالة قول الله تعالى ( وَاللّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً ) أن الإنسان لا يمكن أن يتزوج من غير جنسه البشري أبداً . وقوله تعالى : ( وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَزْوَاجِكُم بَنِينَ وَحَفَدَةً ) وهذا دليل على أن الإنسان لا يمكن أن ينجب من غير جنسه سواء كان ذراً أو أنثى . والله أعلم وأحكم


أيضًا لو تأملت لما وجدت فيها الدلالة التي تدعيها!




> قال تعالى : {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }الروم21 . من ههذه الآية نستدل على أن الإنسان لا يسكن إلا لبني جنسه والمودة والمحبة لا تحصل إلا بوجود الزوجين من الجنس نفسة


سبحان الله!
الله تعالى خلق لنا النساء لنسكن إليها، هذا ما تدل عليه الآية
لكنها لا تدل على امتناع أن يطأ الرجل الرجلَ! ولا أن تساحق المرأة المرأة! وبالتالي لا تدل على امتناع الوطء والجماع بين الإنس والجن! وقولك بأنها تدل على أن (الإنسان لا يسكن إلا لبني جنسه والمودة والمحبة لا تحصل إلا بوجود الزوجين من الجنس نفسه) تكلّف واضح




> والإنسان من طين فلا يمكن للطين والنار أن يجتمعا أبداً


يُقال لك: هذا لو بقي الإنسان طينًا وبقي الجنّ نارًا!
أما وإنك تشاهد نفسك والناس يشاهدون أنفسهم ليسوا بطين،، فكذلك الجنّ ليسوا بنيران، وإن كنا خُلقنا من الطين، وخُلقوا من النار

،، ثم باقي كلامك أخي الفاضل لا يختلف أحدٌ معك فيه، فالزواج بين الجن والإنس محرّم واضح التحريم لما ذكرته من أسباب
لكن خلافي معك في استدلالك بآيات لا تدل على امتناع الوطء والجماع
وهذا غير ممتنع عقلاً ولا شرعًا

وفقنا الله وإياك للرجوع للحق

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طيب ولكن ما رأيكم بمن يقول بأن للجن جامعات وعندهم حملة شهادات عليا وفيهم من تقدم -من الأخوة المشايخ -بزعمه بأن هناك أحد علماءهم - من الجن -سمعه هذا الأخ يتحدث على الجسد -الواقعة في سلمان باك بالعراق- وقد قال الجنى لهذا الشيخ وهو كان على عقيدة السلف:أذهب وقل لشيخك -يشير للعلامة سالم آل عبدالرحمن -أنني أطلبه للمناظرة وانا أحمل الدكتوراه في العقيدة من جامعة ألمانية؟؟
أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم؟؟

----------


## شهاب الدين الإدريسي

هناك أيضا مقال للأخ المحدث ابن الأمين يقول فيه :

من هم الجن والشياطين؟ وما هو تأثيرهم علينا؟قال الإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي في كتابه "الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل" (5|83) عن الجن: «وهم أجسام رقاق صافية هوائية لا ألوان لهم. وعنصرهم النار، كما أن عنصرنا التراب، وبذلك جاء القرآن. قال الله عز وجل: {والجان خلقناه من قبل من نار السموم}. والنار والهواء عنصران لا ألوان لهما، وإنما حدث اللون في النار المشتعلة عندنا لامتزاجها برطوبات ما تشتعل فيه من الحطب والكتان والأدهان وغير ذلك. ولو كانت لهم ألوان، لرأيناهم بحاسة البصر. ولو لم يكونوا أجساما صافية رقاقا هوائية، لأدركناهم بحاسة اللمس.

وصح النص بأنهم يوسوسون في صدور الناس، وأن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم. فوجب التصديق بكل ذلك حقيقة. وعلمنا أن الله عز وجل جعل لهم قوة يتوصلون بها إلى قذف ما يوسوسون به في النفوس. برهان ذلك قول الله تعالى {من شر الوسواس الخناس، الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس، من الجنة والناس}. ونحن نشاهد الإنسان يرى من له عنده ثار، فيضطرب وتتبدل أعراضه وصورته وأخلاقه وتثور ناريته. ويرى من يحب، فيثور له حال أخرى ويبتهج وينبسط. ويرى من يخاف، فتحدث له حال أخرى من صفرة ورعشة وضعف نفس. ويشير إلى إنسان آخر بإشارات يحل بها طبائعه، فيغضبه مرة ويخجله أخرى ويفزعه ثالثة ويرضيه رابعة. وكذلك يحيله أيضا بالكلام إلى جميع هذه الأحوال. فعلمنا أن الله عز وجل جعل للجن قوى يتوصلون بها إلى تغيير النفوس والقذف فيها بما يستدعونها إليه. نعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ووسوسته ومن شرار الناس. وهذا هو جريه من ابن آدم مجرى الدم، كما قال الشاعر...

وأما الصرع فإن الله عز وجل قال {الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس}. فذكر عز وجل تأثير الشيطان في المصروع، إنما هو بالمماسة. فلا يجوز لأحد أن يزيد على ذلك شيئاً ومن زاد على هذا شيئاً، فقد قال ما لا علم له به، وهذا حرام لا يحل. قال عز وجل: {ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم}. وهذه الأمور لا يمكن أن تعرف البتة إلا بخبر صحيح عنه r. ولا خبر عنه –عليه السلام– بغير ما ذكرنا. وبالله تعالى التوفيق. فصح أن الشيطان يمس الإنسان الذي يسلطه الله عليه، كما جاء في القرآن، يثير به طبائعه السوداء والأبخرة المتصاعدة إلى الدماغ، كما يخبر به عن نفسه كل مصروع بلا خلاف منهم. فيُحدث الله عز وجل له الصرع والتخبط حينئذ كما نشاهده. وهذا هو نص القرآن، وما توجبه المشاهدة. وما زاد على هذا، فخرافات من توليد العزامين والكذابين. وبالله تعالى نتأيد».

خرافات المس الشيطاني
اختلف العلماء في مسألة مس الشيطان للإنسان. فبداية يجب النظر في مسألة: ما المقصود بمس الشيطان للإنسان؟ لأن إنكار المس أو إثباته، متعلق بتعريفه وبيانه. فإن قيل بأن مس الشيطان هو القدرة على التعذيب النفسي بالوسوسة في صدر الإنسان، كان هذا المعنى صحيحاً. وبذلك يجب على كل مسلم أن يؤمن بمشروعية مس الشيطان لبني آدم. وأما من زعم بأن مس الشيطان هو القدرة على السيطرة على جسم الإنسان، بحيث يفقد الإنسان إرادته، ويتكلم الشيطان على لسانه، ويأمر جسده بفعل الفواحش والجرائم، وعقل الإنسان يكون مقيداً مأسوراً لا يقدر على شيء في جسده، فهذه من الخرافات العتيقة التي يجب محاربتها.

قال الإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي في أحد "رسائله" (3|228): «أما كلام الشيطان على لسان المصروع، فهذا من مخاريق العزامين (يعني بهم الراقون الذين يستعملون العزائم و هي الرقى). و لا يجوز إلا في عقول ضعفاء العجائز. و نحن نسمع المصروع يحرك لسانه بالكلام، فكيف صار لسانه لسان الشيطان؟ إن هذا لتخليط ما شئت. و إنما يلقي الشيطان في النفس يوسوس فيها، كما قال تعالى {يُوَسْوِسُ في صدور الناس} و كما قال تعالى {إلا إذا تَمَنَّى ألقى الشيطان في أُمْنِيَّتِهِ}. فهذا هو فعل الشيطان فقط. و أما أن يتكلم على لسان أحد، فحِمقٌ عتيقٌ و جُنونٌ ظاهرٌ. فنعود بالله من الخذلان و التصديق بالخرافات».

 وسنذكر الأدلة على أقوال كل فريق مع التعليق عليها.

أدلة من قال بأن الشيطان يدخل جسم الإنسان ويؤذيه بالوسوسة فقط
دليل:

قول الله تعالى: }وَإِماّ يَنَزَغَنّكَ مِنَ الشّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ * إِنّ الّذِينَ اتّقَواْ إِذَا مَسّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مّنَ الشّيْطَانِ تَذَكّرُواْ فَإِذَا هُم مّبْصِرُونَ{. وقوله عز وجل: }ادْفَعْ بِالّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ السّيّئَةَ نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَصِفُونَ * وَقُلْ رّبّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشّياطِينِ * وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبّ أَن يَحْضُرُون}. وقوله جل وعَلى: {وَلاَ تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلاَ السّيّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنّهُ وَلِيّ حَمِيمٌ * وَمَا يُلَقّاهَا إِلاّ الّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ وَمَا يُلَقّاهَآ إِلاّ ذُو حَظّ عَظِيمٍ * وَإِمّا يَنزَغَنّكَ مِنَ الشّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنّهُ هُوَ السّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ{.

فمن المفسرين من فسر نزغ الشيطان بالغضب. ومنهم من فسره بمس الشيطان بالصرع ونحوه، وهذا لا يستقيم البتة مع الآيات التي قبلها. ومنهم من فسره بالهم بالذنب. ومنهم من فسره بإصابة الذنب. وقوله {تذكروا} أي عقاب الله وجزيل ثوابه ووعده ووعيده، فتابوا وأنابوا واستعاذوا بالله ورجعوا إليه من قريب، {فإذا هم مبصرون} أي قد استقاموا وصحوا مما كانوا فيه.

دليل:

قول الله تعالى: {وَقَالَ الشَّيْطَانُ لَمَّا قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ إِنَّ اللّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ وَوَعَدتُّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ وَمَا كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ إِلاَّ أَن دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي فَلاَ تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُواْ أَنفُسَكُم...} سورة إبراهيم:22.

الآية صريحة في أنه ليس للشيطان قدرة على الصرع والإيذاء والقتل، وأن الله تعالى لم يجعل له سلطاناً وسبيلاً على الناس إلا أن يوسوس في صدورهم. قال الإمام الطحاوي في "شرح الآثار": «الناس إنما أمروا بالاستعاذة من الشيطان، فيما جعل له سلطان عليهم -وهي الوسوسة- لتحبيب الشر وتكريه الخير وإنساء ما يذكرون وتذكير ما ينسون. وأما إعثار دوابهم وإهلاك أموالهم، فلا سبب له فيها». وقال الإمام الطبري في تفسيره (13|202): حدثنا يونس (ثقة) قال أخبرنا ابن وهب (ثقة) قال: قال ابن زيد: «خطيب السُّوء: إبليس الصادق. أفرأيتم صادقاً لم ينفعه صدقه؟ {إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان} أَقْهَركُمْ به {إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي} قال أَطَعْتُمُونِي {فلا تلوموني ولوموا أنفسكم} حين أطعتموني...».

فلم يجعل الله لإبليس سلطاناً يقهر به بني آدم ويجبرهم على المعاصي. وإنما يوسوس لهم ويدعوهم للمعاصي فيطيعونه. ولو احتج علينا الجاني بأن الشيطان كان قد ركبه وسيطر عليه وقت الجريمة، لما قبلنا ذلك منه. لو كان الشيطان قادراً على الصرع، فلماذا لا يصرع جميع المؤمنين ويصرف همته إلى العلماء والزهاد وأهل العقول مع شدة عداوته لهم، ولماذا لم يغصب أموالهم، ويفسد أحوالهم، ويفشي أسرارهم، ويزيل عقولهم؟ وكل ذلك ظاهر الفساد. فإن قيل أن الشيطان لا يتمكن إلا من ضعفاء الإيمان، فلماذا لم يشك الكفار المعاصرون من احتلال الجن لأجسامهم؟ هل سمعتم بملك أو رئيس اليوم قد احتل الجن جسمه وصار يتخبط به ويتكلم على لسانه؟

دليل:

قول الله تعالى: {وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِندَنَا لَزُلْفَى وَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا أَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ} (41) سورة ص. وقوله عز وجل: {وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ} (83) سورة الأنبياء.

ولا شك أبداً أن نبي الله أيوب –عليه السلام– لا يمكن أن يتلبسه الشيطان. فهذا يدل ضرورة على أن مس الشيطان هنا ليس التلبس والسيطرة. وإلى هذا ذهب المفسر الأندلسي ابن حيان إذ قال: «والضر هو المرض، وله أسبابٌ طبيعية ظاهرة في البدن. فنسب ما به من المرض –المستند إلى أسبابه الطبيعية– إلى الشيطان». وقال أحد المفسرين: «الشيطان لا يصرع الإنسان على الحقيقة. ولكن من غلب عليه المرة السود، أو ضعف عقلـه، ربما يخيل الشيطان إليه أمورا هائلة، ويوسوس إليه، فيقع الصرع عند ذلك من فعل الله. ونسب ذلك إلى الشيطان مجازا، لما كان ذلك عند وسوسته».

وجاء في تفسير "الكشاف" للزمخشري: «والنصب: تثقيل نصب، والمعنى واحد، وهو التعب والمشقة. والعذاب: الألم، يريد مرضه وما كان يقاسي فيه من أنواع الوصب. وقيل: الضرّ في البدن، والعذاب في ذهاب الأهل والمال. فإن قلت: لم نسبه إلى الشيطان، ولا يجوز أن يسلطه الله على أنبيائه ليقضي من إِتعابهم وتعذيبهم وطره، ولو قدر على ذلك لم يدع صالحاً إلا وقد نكبه وأهلكه، وقد تكرّر في القرآن أنه لا سلطان له إلا الوسوسة فحسب؟ قلت: لما كانت وسوسته إليه وطاعته له فيما وسوس سبباً فيما مسه الله به من النصب والعذاب، نسبه إليه. وقد راعى الأدب في ذلك، حيث لم ينسبه إلى الله في دعائه، مع أنه فاعله ولا يقدر عليه إلا هو. وقيل: أراد ما كان يوسوس به إليه في مرضه من تعظيم ما نزل به من البلاء، ويغريه على الكراهة والجزع، فالتجأ إلى الله تعالى في أن يكفيه ذلك بكشف البلاء، أو بالتوفيق في دفعه ورده بالصبر الجميل».

وقال ابن عاشور في تفسيره "التحرير والتنوير": «النصب والعذاب هما الماسان أيوب. ففي سورةَ الأنبياء (83) {أني مسني الضر}. فأسند المسّ إلى الضر. والضرّ هو النصب والعذاب. وتردّدت أفهام المفسرين في معنى إسناد المسّ بالنُّصب، والعذاب إلى الشيطان. فإن الشيطان لا تأثير له في بني آدم بغير الوسوسة، كما هو مقرر من مُكرر آيات القرآن. وليس النُّصب والعذاب من الوسوسة، ولا من آثارها (قلت: وفي ذلك نظر، لأن الوسوسة من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى المرض النفسي). وتأولوا ذلك على أقوال تتجاوز العشرة، وفي أكثرها سماجة. وكلها مبني على حملهم الباء في قوله: {بِنُصبٍ} على أنها باء التعدية لتعدية فعل {مَسَّنِي}، أو باء الآلة مثل: "ضربه بالعصا"، أو يؤوّل النُّصب والعذاب إلى معنى المفعول الثاني من باب "أعطى". والوجه عندي: أن تحمل الباء على معنى السببية، بجعل النُّصْب والعذاب مسببين لمسّ الشيطان إياه، أي مسنّي بوسواس سببه نُصْب وعذاب. فجعل الشيطان يوسوس إلى أيوب بتعظيم النُّصْب والعذاب عنده، ويلقي إليه أنه لم يكن مستحقاً لذلك العذاب، ليلقي في نفس أيوب سوء الظن بالله أو السخط من ذلك. أو تحمل البَاء على المصاحبة، أي مسّني بوسوسة مصاحبة لضرّ وعذاب. ففي قول أيوب {أني مسَّني الشيطانُ بنُصببٍ وعذابٍ} كناية لطيفة عن طلب لطف الله به ورفع النُّصب والعذاب عنه، بأنهما صارا مدخلاً للشيطان إلى نفسه، فطلب العصمة من ذلك، على نحو قول يوسف عليه السّلام: {وإلاَّ تصرف عنّي كيدَهن أَصْبُ إليهن وأكنْ من الجاهلين} (يوسف: 33). وتنوين «نصب وعذاب» للتعظيم أو للنوعية، وعدل عن تعريفهما لأنهما معلومان لله».

وقال الرازي في تفسيره "مفاتيح الغيب": «الشيطان لا قدرة له البتّة على إيقاع الناس في الأمراض والآلام، والدليل عليه وجوه الأول: أنا لو جوزنا حصول الموت والحياة والصحة والمرض من الشيطان، فلعل الواحد منا إنما وجد الحياة بفعل الشيطان، ولعل كل ما حصل عندنا من الخيرات والسعادات، فقد حصل بفعل الشيطان، وحينئذٍ لا يكون لنا سبيل إلى أن نعرف أن معطي الحياة والموت والصحة والسقم، هو الله تعالى الثاني: أن الشيطان لو قدر على ذلك فلم لا يسعى في قتل الأنبياء والأولياء، ولم لا يخرب دورهم، ولم لا يقتل أولادكم الثالث: أنه تعالى حكى عن الشيطان أنه قال: {وَمَا كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ إِلاَّ أَن دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي} (إبراهيم: 22) فصرح بأنه لا قدرة له في حق البشر إلا على إلقاء الوساوس والخواطر الفاسدة، وذلك يدل على قول من يقول إن الشيطان هو الذي ألقاه في تلك الأمراض والآفات، فإن قال قائل: لم لا يجوز أن يقال إن الفاعل لهذه الأحوال هو الله تعالى لكن على وفق التماس الشيطان؟ قلنا فإذا كان لا بد من الاعتراف بأن خالق تلك الآلام والأسقام هو الله تعالى، فأي فائدة في جعل الشيطان واسطة في ذلك؟ بل الحق أن المراد من قوله: {أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ} أنه بسبب إلقاء الوساوس الفاسدة والخواطر الباطنة كان يلقيه في أنواع العذاب والعناء، ثم القائلون بهذا القول اختلفوا في أن تلك الوساوس كيف كانت وذكروا فيه وجوهاً الأول: أن علته كانت شديدة الألم، ثم طالت مدة تلك العلة واستقذره الناس ونفروا عن مجاورته، ولم يبق له شيء من الأموال ألبتة. وامرأته كانت تخدم الناس وتحصل له قدر القوت، ثم بلغت نفرة الناس عنه إلى أن منعوا امرأته من الدخول عليهم ومن الاشتغال بخدمتهم، والشيطان كان يذكره النعم التي كانت والآفات التي حصلت، وكان يحتال في دفع تلك الوساوس، فلما قويت تلك الوساوس في قلبه خاف وتضرع إلى الله، وقال: {أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ} لأنه كلما كانت تلك الخواطر أكثر كان ألم قلبه منها أشد. الثاني: أنها لما طالت مدة المرض جاءه الشيطان وكان يقنطه من ربه ويزين له أن يجزع فخاف من تأكد خاطر القنوط في قلبه فتضرع إلى الله تعالى وقال: {أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ}، الثالث: قيل إن الشيطان لما قال لامرأته: "لو أطاعني زوجك أزلت عنه هذه الآفات" فذكرت المرأة له ذلك، فغلب على ظنه أن الشيطان طمع في دينه، فشق ذلك عليه، فتضرع إلى الله تعالى وقال: {أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ}».

دليل:

ما رواه البخاري (#5652)، ومسلم (#2576)، عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال: قال لي ابن عباس: «ألا أريك امرأة من أهل الجنة»؟ قلت: «بلى». قال: «هذه المرأة السوداء أتت النبي r فقالت: "إني أصرع، وإني أتكشف، فادع الله لي". قال: "إن شئت صبرت ولك الجنة، وإن شئت دعوت الله أن يعافيك"؟ فقالت: "أصبر"، فقالت: "إني أتكشف فادع الله لي أن لا أتكشف"، فدعا لها».

فلو كان الشيطان هو الذي يتلبسها، ويتكلم على لسانها وقت صرعتها، ويستولي على جسدها وعقلها، لم يكن رسول الله r ليتركه يصرعها ويتلبسها. ولكان دعا لها بلا شك. لكنه بَيَّنَ لها أن الأفضل لها أن تصبر وأن لا يدعو لها. وإلا فالتخلص من الشيطان والاستعاذة بالله من وسوساته أمر واجب ومندوب، ولا يؤجر المرء على ترك ذلك! والخصوم يدعون أن قراءتهم للقرآن تطرد الجني المتلبس، وهذه صحابية تصلي مع رسول الله r وتسمع قراءته. فكيف لا يطرد هذا الشيطان المتلبس، لو كان هو سبب الصرع كما يزعمون؟

دليل:

ما رواه البخاري (#2035، #2038، #2039) ومسلم (#2175) عن صفية بنت حيي زوج النبي r قالت: كان النبي r معتكفاً، فأتيته أزوره ليلاً، فحدثته، ثم قمت لأنقلب، فقام ليقلبني، وكان مسكنها في دار أسامة بن زيد، فمر رجلان من الأنصار، فلما رأيا النبي r أسرعا، فقال النبي r: «على رسلكما، إنها صفية بنت حيي». فقالا: «سبحان الله يا رسول الله»! فقال r: «إن الشيطان يجري من الإنسان مجرى الدم، وإني خشيت أن يقذف في قلوبكما شراً، أو شيئاً».

ومعنى الحديث أن رسول الله r قد خشي أن يوسوس الشيطان لهما ويقذف في أذهانهما سوء ظن، فوضح لهما أن التي معه صفية بنت حيي. قال الإمام الشافعي: «أراد -عليه السلام- أن يُعلّم أمته التبرّي من التهمة في محلها، لئلا يقعا في محذور. وهما كانا أتقى لله من أن يظنا بالنبي r شيئاً. والله أعلم». فهذا الحديث فيه دليل على أن الشيطان يدخل في الإنسان ويجري مجرى الدم، ويلقي في ذهنه الوسوسات وخواطر الشر. وهذا محل إجماع بين العلماء. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (ت 728هـ) في مجموع الفتاوى (24|276): «ودخول الجن في بدن الإنسان ثابت باتفاق أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة». ويدل عليه أيضاً حديث عند مسلم: «إذا تثاءب أحدكم فليمسك بيده، فإن الشيطان يدخل».

دليل:

ما رواه النسائي (8|283) وأحمد (3|427) من طريق عبد الله بن سعيد عن صيفي عن أبي اليسر كعب بن عمرو السَّلمي t قال: «كان رسول الله r يقول: "اللهم إني أعوذ بك من التردي والهدم، والغرق والحريق، وأعوذ بك أن يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت، وأعوذ بك أن أموت في سبيلك مدبراً وأعوذ بك أن أموت لديغاً"». هذا حديث حسنه شيخنا عبد القادر الأرناؤوط –رحمه الله– في تحقيقه لكتاب جامع الأصول (4|361).

قال الخطابي: «استعاذته -عليه السلام– من تخبط الشيطان عند الموت هو: أن يستولي عليه الشيطان عند مفارقته الدنيا، فيضلّه ويحول بينه وبين التوبة، أو يعوقه عن إصلاح شأنه والخروج من مظلمة تكون قبله، أو يؤسه من رحمة الله تعالى، أو يكره الموت ويتأسف على حياة الدنيا، فلا يرضى بما قضاه الله من الفناء والنقلة إلى دار الآخرة، فيختم له بسوء، ويلقى الله وهو ساخط عليه». وواضح جداً من الحديث أن هذا عن الوسوسة النفسية لا غير.

دليل:

ما رواه أحمد والترمذي وأبو داود والنسائي من طريق جعفر بن سليمان (رافضي ضعيف) عن علي بن علي الرفاعي عن أبي المتوكل الناجي عن أبي سعيد الخدري t قال: كان رسول الله r إذا قام من الليل كبَّر، ثم يقول: «سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك، وتعالى جدك، ولا إله غيرك»، ثم يقول: «الله أكبر كبيراً»، ثم يقول: «أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم، من همزه، ونفخه ونفثه».

إلا أن في الحديث ضعفاً. قال أبو داود في سننه (1|206): «هذا الحديث يقولون هو عن: علي بن علي عن الحسن مرسلاً. الوهم من جعفر». وقال الترمذي: «حديث أبي سعيد أشهر حديث في الباب، وقد تكلم في إسناده». وقال أحمد: «لا يصح هذا الحديث». وقال بن خزيمة (1|238): «لا نعلم في الافتتاح "سبحانك اللهم" خبراً ثابتاً عند أهل المعرفة بالحديث. وأحسن أسانيده حديث أبي سعيد». ثم قال: «لا نعلم أحداً ولا سمعنا به، استعمل هذا الحديث على وجهه». ورواه عن جبير بن مطعم، وأعله بالاضطراب. ورواه أحمد من حديث أبي أمامة، وفي إسناده من لم يسم. وعن أنس نحوه، رواه الدارقطني، وفيه الحسين بن علي بن الأسود فيه مقال. وله طريق أخرى ذكرها بن أبي حاتم في العلل عن أبيه وضعفها.



أدلة من قال بأن الشيطان يدخل يسيطر على جسد الإنسان ويتكلم بلسانه
دليل:

ما أخرجه ابن ماجه (2|1174 #3548): حدثنا محمد بن بشار ثنا محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري حدثني عيينة بن عبد الرحمن حدثني أبي عن عثمان بن أبي العاص قال: لما استعملني رسول الله r على الطائف جعل يعرض لي شيء في صلاتي حتى ما أدري ما أصلي. فلما رأيت ذلك رحلت على رسول الله r، فقال: «ابن العاص»؟ قلت: «نعم يا رسول الله». قال: «ما جاء بك»؟ قلت: «يا رسول الله، عرض لي شيء في صلاتي حتى ما أدري ما أصلي». قال: «ذاك الشيطان، أدنه». قال: فدنوت منه، فجلست على صدور قدمي. قال: فضرب صدري بيده وتفل في فمي، وقال: «اخرج عدو الله»، ففعل ذلك ثلاث مرات. ثم قال: «الحق بعملك». فقال عثمان: «فلعمري ما أحسبه خالطني بعد».

وهذا حديث ضعيف. فقد أخرجه ابن ماجة من طريق محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري، وقد كان ثقة في أول أمره. لكن قال أبو داود: «تغير تغيرا شديداً»! وله من الحديث ما أنكره العلماء، كما تجد في ترجمته في كامل ابن عدي. والحديث الذي في صحيح مسلم مقدم عليه. ثم إن الحديث ليس صريحاً في التلبس، إذا جمعنا بينه وبين الروايات الأخرى (هذا على فرض أنه صحيح).

ففي صحيح مسلم (1|341 #468): حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير، حدثنا أبي، حدثنا عمرو بن عثمان، حدثنا موسى بن طلحة، حدثني عثمان بن أبي العاص الثقفي: أن النبي r قال له: «أُمّ قَوْمَكَ». قلت: «يا رسول الله. إني أجد في نفسي شيئاً». قال: «ادْنُهْ». فجلّسني بين يديه، ثم وضع كفه في صدري بين ثديي، ثم قال: «تحوّل». فوضعها في ظهري بين كتفي، ثم قال: «أُمّ قومك. فمن أَمّ قوماً فليخفف، فإن فيهم الكبير وإن فيهم المريض وإن فيهم الضعيف وإن فيهم ذا الحاجة. وإذا صلى أحدكم وحده، فليُصلّ كيف شاء».

وجاء في باب آخر في صحيح مسلم (4|1728 #2203): حدثنا يحيى بن خلف الباهلي، حدثنا عبد الأعلى، عن سعيد الجريري، عن أبي العلاء: أن عثمان بن أبي العاص أتى النبي r فقال: «يا رسول الله. إن الشيطان قد حال بيني وبين صلاتي وقراءتي، يلبسها علي». فقال رسول الله r: «ذاك شيطان يقال له خنزب. فإذا أحسسته، فتعوذ بالله منه، واتفل على يسارك ثلاثاً». قال: «ففعلت ذلك، فأذهبه الله عني».

قال الإمام النووي: «وقوله "أجد في نفسي شيئاً"، قيل: يحتمل أنه أراد الخوف من حصول شيء من الكبر والإعجاب له بتقدمه على الناس، فأذهبه الله تعالى ببركة كف رسول الله r ودعائه. ويحتمل أنه أراد الوسوسة في الصلاة، فإنه كان موسوساً، ولا يصلح للإمام الموسوس». أقول: فروايتي مسلم –كما قال النووي– تُبيّن أن عثمان بن أبي العاص كان موسوساً. والوسوسة غير التلبس. والذي يجعلني أجزم بأن الروايات الثلاث هي حادثة واحدة:

1) ما ورد من كلام عثمان t في تعليقه على الحادثة في رواية ابن ماجه «فقال عثمان: فَلَعَمْرِي ما أَحْسِبُهُ خَالَطَنِي بَعْدُ». وفي رواية مسلم «فعلت ذلك فاذهبه الله عني».

2) كما أن الذي جعلني أجزم بأنها حادثة واحدة أن رواة الحادثة عن عثمان مختلفون، فقد يكون كل منهم رواها بالمعنى. ففي رواية ابن ماجه، الذي روى الحادثة عن عثمان هو: عبد الرحمن بن جوشن الغطفاني. وفي رواية مسلم، الذي روى الحادثة عن عثمان هو: موسى بن طلحة، وفي رواية مسلم الثانية: أبو العلاء.

3) وعثمان وفد على النبي r في سنة تسع، أي قبل وفاة النبي r بفترة قصيرة.

4) وأن الشيطان كان يحول بينه وبين صلاته بمعنى: جعل بينه وبين كمال الصلاة والقراءة حاجزاً من وسوسته المانعة من رُوح العبادة وسرّها، وهو الخشوع.

5) ثم إن المشهور عند من يقولون بمثل هذا الأمر –أن الجن يتلبس الأنس– أن السبب في التلبس هو بعد الإنسان عن الله وكثرة الذنوب والمعاصي. وعثمان t صحابي وإمام قومه. فهل مثل هذا يتلبسه الشيطان؟!

ونستنتج مما سبق أن هذا الحديث يتحدث عن دخول الشيطان إلى ابن آدم ليوسوس له في صدره. وهذه حقيقة قرآنية لا نقاش فيها. إنما موضوعنا عن المس الشيطاني، بمعنى أن الشيطان يصبح هو المسيطر الكامل على الجسد، وهو الذي يتكلم ويتحرك ويحس. وهذا من الخرافات. ولو صح لادعى المجرم أنه وقت الجريمة كان الشيطان قد تلبسه، فهو غير مسؤول عن جسمه!

دليل:

وما أخرجه أحمد (4|170): من طريق عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز (شيخ مضطرب الحديث) عن يعلى بن مرة t قال: لقد رأيت من رسول الله r ثلاثاً ما رآها أحد قبلي ولا يراها أحد بعدي، لقد خرجت معه في سفر حتى إذا كنا ببعض الطريق مررنا بامرأة جالسة معها صبي لها. فقالت: «يا رسول الله. هذا صبي أصابه بلاء وأصابنا منه بلاء، يؤخذ في اليوم ما أدري كم مرة». قال: «ناولينه». فرفعته إليه، فجعلته بينه وبين واسطة الرَّحل. ثم فَغَرَ فاه، فنفث فيه ثلاثاً، وقال: «بسم الله، أنا عبد الله، اخسأ عدو الله». ثم ناولها إياه. فقال: «ألقينا في الرجعة في هذا المكان فأخبرينا ما فعل». قال: فذهبنا، ورجعنا، فوجدناها في ذلك المكان معها شياه ثلاث، فقال r: «ما فعل صبيك»؟ فقالت: «والذي بعثك بالحق، ما حسسنا منه شيئاً حتى الساعة، فاجترر هذه الغنم». قال: «انزل فخذ منها واحدة ورُدَّ البقية».

وهو حديث لا يصح. وله شاهد ضعيف جداً، أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط (9|52): من طريق محمد بن طلحة بن عبد الرحمن التيمي (ضعيف) ثنا عبد الحكيم بن سفيان بن أبي نمر (مجهول) عن شريك بن عبد الله بن أبي نمر (جيد) عن جابر بن عبد الله. وأخرجه الدارمي (1|22): عن عبيد الله بن موسى عن إسماعيل بن عبد الملك (ضعيف يقلب الحديث) عن أبي الزبير عن جابر. وكأن الحديث أصله عن عبد الحكيم، فقلبه إسماعيل هذا.

دليل:

قتل الجني لفتى من المسلمين في عهد رسول الله r. أخرجه مسلم (#2236). ومحاولته لقطع الصلاة على رسول الله r وخنقه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- له. أخرجه البخاري (#461) (#1210) ومسلم (#541).  ومجيء الشيطان للرسول r -وهو في الصلاة- بشهاب من النار ليجعله في وجهه. أخرجه مسلم (#542). وسرقته للطعام ونحوه من المسلمين. أخرجه البخاري (#2311) (#3275).

والجواب أن الجن بإمكانها التشكل على شكل مخلوقات أخرى، كالأفاعي وكالإنس كذلك. وعندما تتشكل بأشكال هذه المخلوقات، فإنه يجري عليها نفس القوانين الفيزيائية والطبيعية التي تجري على تلك الأجسام. فيمكن عندها رؤية الجني الذي تشكل في شكل أفعى، كما في الحديث الأول. ولما قتله الفتى المسلم، مات الجني، وانتقم أصحابه الجن بأن أسقطوا الرمح على الفتى فقتلته. وأما في القصص الأخرى فقد كان الجني متلبساً على شكل رجل من الناس، كما نص الحديث الأخير. وقد رآه أبو هريرة r طبعاً على شكل أنسي. ولو كان الجني باقياً على شكله الأصلي الجني، لاستحال على أي بشر أن يراه. الدليل على ذلك قول الله تعالى: {يَا بَنِي آدَمَ لاَ يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُم مِّنَ الْجَنَّةِ يَنزِعُ عَنْهُمَا لِبَاسَهُمَا لِيُرِيَهُمَا سَوْءَاتِهِمَا إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاء لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ} (27) سورة الأعراف. فالجن ترانا، ونحن لا يمكن أن نراهم. فإذا تشكلوا على أشكالنا، رأينا أشكالهم البشرية (وليس الجنية) وجرت عليهم النواميس الطبيعية التي تجري على البشر.

ولم ينكر أحد أن الجني بإمكانه أن يتشكل بشكل أنسي ويؤذي ابن آدم، كما يؤذي ابن آدم للآدمي الأخر. فهذا لا خلاف بيننا وبينهم فيه. لكن أين هذا من تلبس الجني لجسد الإنسي، وسيطرته عليه، وتكلمه بلسانه. وشتان ما بين الأمرين.

دليل:

روى البخاري (#4274) قال: حدثني عبد الله بن محمد، حدثنا عبد الرزاق، أخبرنا معمر، عن الزهري، عن سعيد بن المسيب، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «ما من مولود يولد، إلا والشيطان يمسه حين يولد فيستهل صارخاً من مس الشيطان إياه، إلا مريم وابنها». ثم يقول أبو هريرة: واقرؤوا إن شئتم {وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم}.

وجاء الحديث عند مسلم (#2366) عن ابن أبي شيبة عن عبد الأعلى عن معمر، بنحوه لكن في لفظه " إلا نَخَسَهُ الشيطان". قلت: أخطأ عبد الأعلى أو ابن أبي شيبة في لفظة "نخسه". ولفظ عبد الرزاق (عند البخاري ومسلم) عن معمر "يمسه"، وهو أثبت عن معمر، وكذلك لفظ عبد الواحد بن زياد، عن معمر مثل عبد الرزاق. كما أن هذا اللفظ يوافق لفظ شعيب عن الزهري (عند البخاري ومسلم). فهذا الصواب من لفظ الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة. وجاء الحديث من رواية أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة بلفظ "يطعن بإصبعه". رواه عن أبي الزناد شعيب عند البخاري (#3044) والمغيرة عند أحمد (21|399)، ونحوه سفيان عند الحميدي (2|375). ولم أستطع الترجيح بين الإسنادين فكلاهما في غاية الصحة. فيكون لفظ "مسه" الشيطان أي "طعنه بإصبعه". فهذا المس لا علاقة له البتة بالصرع والجنون.

قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري (12|405): «ظاهر الخبر أن إبليس مُمَكَّنٌ من مَسِّ كل مولودٍ عند ولادته ، لكن من كان من عباد الله المخلصين لم يضره ذلك المس أصلاً. واستثنى من المخلصين مريم وابنها، فإنه ذهب يمس على عادته، فحيل بينه وبين ذلك. فهذا وجه الاختصاص، ولا يلزم منه تسلطه على غيرهما من المخلصين». فإيذاء الشيطان للمولود عند ولادته هو خاص بوقت الولادة فقط، ولا يتعدى لغيره. ولنا أن نسألهم: لو أن الشيطان قدر على نخس الإنسان وإيذائه في كل وقت، فلم لا يصرع جميع المؤمنين؟ ولم لا يخبطهم مع شدة عداوته لأهل الإيمان؟ ولم لا يغصب أموالهم، ويفسد أحوالهم، ويفشي أسرارهم، ويزيل عقولهم؟

دليل:

{الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا لاَ يَقُومُونَ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا فَمَن جَاءهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ فَانتَهَىَ فَلَهُ مَا سَلَفَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ} (275) سورة البقرة.

قالوا: معنى الآية أن الذي يأكل الربا يقوم حين يبعث يوم القيامة مثل المصروع الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس. والمس عندهم هو سيطرة الشيطان على جسد الآدمي، فيجعله يتخبط مصروعاً.

والجواب عليهم هو في قوله تبارك وتعالى: {وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا أَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ} (41) سورة ص. فهل الشيطان تلبس أيوب عليه السلام؟ وهل يجوز عندهم أن يسيطر الشيطان على جسد نبي من المرسلين فيجعله يتخبط كالمجانين (والعياذ بالله)؟ وماذا يقولن أيضاً عن قوله تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِّنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُواْ فَإِذَا هُم مُّبْصِرُونَ} (201) سورة الأعراف؟ وهل هؤلاء تلبسهم الشيطان؟!

وقد اختلف المفسرون في تفسير تلك الآية. فمنهم من فسرها كما سبق. ومنهم من فسرها بأن المس هو وسوسة الشيطان وتزيين الباطل لهم، وبذلك تكون الآية تتحدث عن الحياة الدنيا وليس الآخرة. ومنهم من فسر المس بأنه التخبط والصرع والجنون، لكنهم جعلوها كذلك في الحياة الدنيا، وهو ظاهر الآية وليس من قول مرفوع صحيح يخرج المعنى عن الظاهر. قال رشيد رضا في تفسير المنار: «وأما قيام آكل الربا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس، فقد قال ابن عطية في تفسيره: "المراد تشبيه المرابي في الدنيا بالمتخبط المصروع كما يقال لمن يصرع بحركات مختلفة: قد جن". أقول: وهذا هو المتبادر، ولكن ذهب الجمهور إلى خلافه، وقالوا: "إن المراد بالقيام القيام من القبر عند البعث، وأن الله تعالى جعل من علامة المرابين يوم القيامة أنهم يبعثون كالمصروعين". ورووا ذلك عن ابن عباس وابن مسعود. بل روى الطبراني من حديث عوف بن مالك مرفوعاً: "إياك والذنوب التي لا تغفر: الغلول، فمن غل شيئاً أتي به يوم القيامة، والرباـ فمن أكل الربا بعث يوم القيامة مجنونا يتخبط". والمتبادر إلى جميع الأفهام ما قاله ابن عطية، لأنه إذا ذكر القيام، انصرف إلى النهوض المعهود في الأعمال. ولا قرينة تدل على أن المراد به البعث. وهذه الروايات لا يسلم منها شيء من قول في سنده، وهي لم تنزل مع القرآن، ولا جاء المرفوع منها مفسراً للآية. ولولاها لما قال أحد بغير المتبادر الذي قال به ابن عطية، إلا من لم يظهر له صحته في الواقع. وكان الوضاعون الذين يختلقون الروايات، يتحرَّون في بعضها ما أشكل عليهم ظاهره من القرآن، فيضعون لهم رواية يفسرونه بها. وقلَّما يصح في التفسير شيء».

ومنهم من قال أن ربط الشياطين بمسألة الصرع، قد جاء ليكون تصوير المرابي على أبشع صورة عند العرب. جاء في "تفسير البحر المحيط" لأبي حيان: «وأبدى لأكل الربا صورة تستبشعها العرب على عادتها في ذكر ما استغربته واستوحشت منه، كقوله: {طَلْعُهَا كَأَنَّهُ رُءوسُ الشَّيـاطِينِ}. وقول الشاعر: "ومسنونة زرق كأنياب أغوال". وقول الآخر: "خيلاً كأمثال السعالي شرّباً". وقول الآخر: "بخيل عليها جنّة عبقريّة". ولا ضير في ذلك، لأنه مجرد تشبيه خالٍ عن الحُكمِ حتى يكون خطأً غير مطابقٍ للواقع. وقد ورد نظير ذلك فيما حكاه الله عن أيوب (عليه السلام) إذ قال: {أني مسني الشيطان بنصب وعذاب} وإذ قال: {أني مسني الضر وأنت ارحم الراحمين}. والضر هو المرض، وله أسبابٌ طبيعية ظاهرة في البدن. فنسب ما به من المرض –المستند إلى أسبابه الطبيعية– إلى الشيطان».

وإلى قريب من هذا ذهب الزمخشري في "الكشاف" فقال: «{لاَ يَقُومُونَ} إذا بعثوا من قبورهم {إلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ} أي المصروع. وتخبط الشيطان من زعمات العرب، يزعمون أن الشيطان يخبط الإنسان فيصرع. والخبط الضرب على غير استواء كخبط العشواء، فورد على ما كانوا يعتقدون. والمس: الجنون. ورجل ممسوس، وهذا أيضاً من زعماتهم، وأن الجنيَّ يمسه فيختلط عقله، وكذلك جن الرجل: معناه ضربته الجنّ ورأيتهم لهم في الجن قصص وأخبار وعجائب، وإنكار ذلك عندهم كإنكار المشاهدات. فإن قلت: بم يتعلق قوله: {مِنَ الْمَسِّ}؟ قلت: بــ{لاَ يَقُومُونَ}، أي لا يقومون من المسّ الذي بهم إلا كما يقوم المصروع. ويجوز أن يتعلق بيقوم، أي كما يقوم المصروع من جنونه. والمعنى أنهم يقومون يوم القيامة مخبلين كالمصروعين، تلك سيماهم يعرفون بها عند أهل الموقف. وقيل الذين يخرجون من الأجداث يوفضون، إلا أكلة الربا فإنهم ينهضون ويسقطون كالمصروعين، لأنهم أكلوا الربا فأرباه الله في بطونهم حتى أثقلهم، فلا يقدرون على الإيفاض».

قال الرازي في تفسيره "مفاتيح الغيب": «أما قوله تعالى: {لاَ يَقُومُونَ} فأكثر المفسرين قالوا: المراد منه القيام يوم القيامة، وقال بعضهم: المراد منه القيام من القبر. واعلم أنه لا منافاة بين الوجهين، فوجب حمل اللفظ عليهما. أما قوله تعالى: {إِلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ} ففيه مسائل: المسألة الأولى: التخبط معناه الضرب على غير استواء. ويقال للرجل الذي يتصرف في أمر ولا يهتدي فيه: إنه يخبط خبط عشواء. وخبط البعير للأرض بأخفافه. وتخبطه الشيطان إذا مسّه بخبل أو جنون، لأنه كالضرب على غير الاستواء في الادهاش. وتسمى إصابة الشيطان بالجنون والخبل خبطة، ويقال: به خبطة من جنون. والمس الجنون، يقال: مس الرجل فهو ممسوس وبه مس. وأصله من المس باليد، كأن الشيطان يمس الإنسان فيجنه، ثم سمي الجنون مساً، كما أن الشيطان يتخبطه ويطؤه برجله فيخبله، فسمي الجنون خبطة، فالتخبط بالرجل والمس باليد. ثم فيه سؤالان: السؤال الأول: التخبط تفعل، فكيف يكون متعدياً؟ الجواب: تفعل بمعنى فعل كثير، نحو تقسمه بمعنى قسمه، وتقطعه بمعنى قطعه. السؤال الثاني: بم تعلق قوله {مِنَ الْمَسِّ}. قلنا: فيه وجهان أحدهما: بقوله {لاَ يَقُومُونَ} والتقدير: لا يقومون من المس الذي لهم إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان والثاني: أنه متعلق بقوله {يقوم} والتقدير لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم المتخبط بسبب المس. المسألة الثانية: قال الجبائي: الناس يقولون المصروع إنما حدثت به تلك الحالة لأن الشيطان يمسه ويصرعه وهذا باطل، لأن الشيطان ضعيف لا يقدر على صرع الناس وقتلهم. ويدل عليه وجوه: أحدها: قوله تعالى حكاية عن الشيطان {وَمَا كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ إِلاَّ أَن دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي} (إبراهيم: 22) وهذا صريح في أنه ليس للشيطان قدرة على الصرع والقتل والإيذاء (...). الرابع: أن الشيطان لو قدر على ذلك فلم لا يصرع جميع المؤمنين ولم لا يخبطهم مع شدة عداوته لأهل الإيمان، ولم لا يغصب أموالهم، ويفسد أحوالهم، ويفشي أسرارهم، ويزيل عقولهم؟ وكل ذلك ظاهر الفساد.

واحتج القائلون بأن الشيطان يقدر على هذه الأشياء بوجهين الأول: ما روي أن الشياطين في زمان سليمان بن داود -عليهما السلام- كانوا يعملون الأعمال الشاقة، على ما حكى الله عنهم أنهم كانوا يعملون له ما يشاء من محاريب وتماثيل وجفان كالجوابي وقدور راسيات (قال محمد الأمين: قدرتهم على ذلك لا تعني قدرتهم على صرع الإنسان، فتأمل). والجواب عنه: أنه تعالى كلفهم في زمن سليمان، فعند ذلك قدروا على هذه الأفعال، وكان ذلك من المعجزات لسليمان عليه السلام. والثاني: أن هذه الآية وهي قوله {يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ} صريح في أن يتخبطه الشيطان بسبب مسّه. والجواب عنه: أن الشيطان يمسّه بوسوسته المؤذية التي يحدث عندها الصرع، وهو كقول أيوب عليه السلام {أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ} (ص: 41). وإنما يحدث الصرع عند تلك الوسوسة: لأن الله تعالى خلقه من ضعف الطباع وغلبة السوداء عليه، بحيث يخاف عند الوسوسة، فلا يجترىء، فيصرع عند تلك الوسوسة، كما يصرع الجبان من الموضع الخالي. ولهذا المعنى لا يوجد هذا الخبط في الفضلاء الكاملين وأهل الحزم والعقل، وإنما يوجد فيمن به نقص في المزاج وخلل في الدماغ (يعني المرضى النفسيين). فهذا جملة كلام الجبائي في هذا الباب. وذكر القفال فيه وجه آخر، وهو أن الناس يضيفون الصرع إلى الشيطان وإلى الجن، فخوطبوا على ما تعارفوه من هذا. وأيضاً من عادة الناس أنهم إذا أرادوا تقبيح شيء، أن يضيفوه إلى الشيطان، كما في قوله تعالى: {طَلْعُهَا كَأَنَّهُ رُؤُوسُ الشَّيَاطِينِ} (الصافات: 65).

المسألة الثالثة: للمفسرين في الآية أقوال. الأول: أن آكل الربا يبعث يوم القيامة مجنوناً، وذلك كالعلامة المخصوصة بآكل الربا، فعرفه أهل الموقف لتلك العلامة أنه آكل الربا في الدنيا. فعلى هذا معنى الآية: أنهم يقومون مجانين، كمن أصابه الشيطان بجنون. والقول الثاني: قال ابن منبه: يريد إذا بعث الناس من قبورهم خرجوا مسرعين -لقوله {يَخْرُجُونَ مِنَ الأَجْدَاثِ سِرَاعاً} (المعارج: 43)- إلا آكلة الربا فإنهم يقومون ويسقطون، كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس. وذلك لأنهم أكلوا الربا في الدنيا، فأرباه الله في بطونهم يوم القيامة حتى أثقلهم. فهم ينهضون، ويسقطون، ويريدون الإسراع، ولا يقدرون. وهذا القول غير الأول لأنه يريد أن آكلة الربا لا يمكنهم الإسراع في المشي بسبب ثقل البطن، وهذا ليس من الجنون في شيء. ويتأكد هذا القول بما روي في قصة الإسراء أن النبي r انطلق به جبريل إلى رجال كل واحد منهم كالبيت الضخم، يقوم أحدهم فتميل به بطنه فيصرع، فقلت: يا جبريل من هؤلاء؟ قال: {الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا لاَ يَقُومُونَ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ}. والقول الثالث: أنه مأخوذ من قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِّنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُواْ فَإِذَا هُم مُّبْصِرُونَ} (الأعراف: 201). وذلك لأن الشيطان يدعو إلى طلب اللذات والشهوات والاشتغال بغير الله، فهذا هو المراد من مس الشيطان. ومن كان كذلك كان في أمر الدنيا متخبطاً، فتارة الشيطان يجره إلى النفس والهوى، وتارة الملك يجره إلى الدين والتقوى. فحدثت هناك حركات مضطربة، وأفعال مختلفة. فهذا هو الخبط الحاصل بفعل الشيطان. وآكل الربا لا شك أنه يكون مفرطاً في حب الدنيا متهالكاً فيها، فإذا مات على ذلك الحب، صار ذلك الحب حجاباً بينه وبين الله تعالى. فالخبط الذي كان حاصلاً في الدنيا بسبب حب المال، أورثه الخبط في الآخرة، وأوقعه في ذلّ الحجاب. وهذا التأويل أقرب عندي من الوجهين اللذين نقلناهما عمن نقلنا».

دليل:

جاء في حديث جابر في البخاري: «خَمِّروا الآنية وأَوكوا الأسقية وأجيفوا الأبواب وَاكْفِتُوا صبيانكم عند العشاء فإن للجن انتشاراً وخَطفة. وأطفئوا المصابيح عند الرُّقاد (النوم) فإن الفُوَيْسِقَةَ (الفارة) ربما اجترَّت الفتيلة فأحرقت أهل البيت». وهذا الحديث فيه أن شياطين الجن تنتشر في الليل وقد تتشكل بشكل حيوانات مؤذية أو بأشكال بشرية فتؤذي بني آدم، أو أنها قد تدل دواب الأرض على إيذاء البشر. قال ابن حجر في الفتح: «والأصل في جميع ذلك يرجع إلى الشيطان، فإنه هو الذي يسوق الفأرة إلى حرق الدار».

على أن البعض توهم معنى الحديث بأن الجن تخطف البشر في الليل! واستشهدوا بقصة طويلة رواها العراقيون (باختلاف ألفاظهم) عن أبي نضرة، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى مرسلاً، عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: أن رجلاً من الأنصار (أي الصحابة) خطفته الجن وهو ذاهب لصلاة العشاء! وتذكر الأسطورة تفاصيل حول سبي الجن له لسنين إلى أن أتاه جن أنس فأعتقوه. وفي الأسطورة كذلك أن الجن يأكلون الفول! ثم عاد فوجد عمر قد زوج امرأته من رجل آخر. وقد جاءت الأسطورة في مرسل يحيى بن جعدة (قاص مكة) كذلك مختصرة جداً، وهي أجدر أن تكون من القصص التي تحكيها الأمهات لأطفالهن لتخيفهن من الخروج ليلاً.

نعم، للقصة أصل صحيح وهو حكم عمر في المفقود، رواه ثقات المدينة بالإسناد المتصل، بغير تلك الخرافات. قال ابن عبد البر في "التمهيد": «وقد روى معناه المدنيون في المفقود، إلا أنهم لم يذكروا معنى اختطاف الجن للرجل». ومعلومٌ أن ابن أبي ليلى لم يسمع من عمر شيئاً ولم يره أصلاً. قال ابن المديني: «لم يثبت عندنا من جهة صحيحة أن ابن أبي ليلى سمع من عمر». وكان شعبة ينكر أنه سمع من عمر. بل روى عن الحكم عن ابن أبي ليلى قال: «ولدت لست (سنين) بقين من خلافة عمر». وقال ابن معين: «لم ير عمر رضي الله عنه». فقيل له: «الحديث الذي يروى: "كنا مع عمر نتراءى الهلال" وقوله: "سمعت عمر يقول صلاة الجمعة ركعتان..." ». فقال: «ليس بشيء».

ومثل هذه الأسطورة لو صحت لرواها المدنيون وتناقلوها. على أن الزنادقة أرادوا الطعن في الدين فجعلوا من تلك الأسطورة حديثاً مرفوعاً، فيه أن هذا الرجل كان رجلاً صالحاً في الجاهلية اسمه "خرافة"! وأن الجن كانت بعد عودته تتسمع الخبر من السماء فتأتيه به قبل وقوعه، فيقال أصدق الحديث حديث خرافة. وأحسب أننا بغنى عن بيان كذب تلك الخرافة.

دليل:

أخرج أحمد (4|395 #19546): عن عبد الرحمن ثنا سفيان عن زياد بن علاقة عن رجل (مجهول) عن أبي موسى قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «فناء أمتي بالطعن والطاعون». فقيل: «يا رسول الله هذا الطعن قد عرفناه فما الطاعون». قال: «وخز أعدائكم من الجن وفي كل شهداء».

وقد اضطرب زياد بن علاقة في هذا الحديث اضطراباً شديداً يفضي إلى ترك حديثه. فقد روى الحديث الطبراني في الأوسط (8|239) من طريق معتمر: سمعت بن أرطأة، يحدث عن زياد بن علاقة، عن كردوس بن عباس الثعلبي، عن أبي موسى الأشعري ... الحديث. وثم قال الطبراني: «لم يرو هذا الحديث عن زياد بن علاقة عن كردوس إلا الحجاج (بن أرطأة)، تفرد به معتمر. ورواه أبو بكر النهشلي (عند أبي يعلى 13|157 #7226) عن زياد بن علاقة عن عبد الله بن أسامة بن شريك. ورواه الثوري ومسعر وإسرائيل عن زياد بن علاقة عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن أبي موسى». وأخرجه في الأوسط (3|367 #3422) والصغير (1|219 #351) بذكر يزيد بن الحارث بدلاً من عبد الله. وأخرجه أحمد (4|413 #19723): من طريق أبي بلج قال حدثناه أبو بكر بن أبي موسى الأشعري عن أبيه عبد الله بن قيس، مرفوعاً. وهذا من مناكير أبي بلج.

هذا حديث أبي موسى، وقد جاء من حديث ابن عمر كذلك. رواه الطبراني في الأوسط (2|376 #2273) و الصغير (1|95) وقال: «لم يروه عن إبراهيم بن أبي حرة إلا بشر إلا عبد الله بن عصمة». وعبد الله بن عصمة النصيبي: مجهول، قال ابن عدي: «رأيت له أحاديث أُنكرها... ولم أر للمتقدمين فيه كلام». وقد جاء من حديث أمنا عائشة. أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط (5|353 #5531) من طريق يوسف بن ميمون (منكر الحديث جداًَ) عن عطاء عن بن عمر عن عائشة مرفوعاً. وأخرجه أبو يعلى (8|125 #4664) من طريق معتمر بن سليمان قال: سمعت ليثا (ضعيف) يحدث صاحب له (مجهول) عن عطاء عن عائشة. وكأن المجهول هو ابن ميمون.

ومعلوم أن الطاعون له جرثومة معلومة تصيب الغدد البلغمية وتسبب الوفاة. وقد تأول الشيخ رشيد رضا الجراثيم بأنها أحد أنواع الجن، وفيه تكلف. والبعض تأول بأن وخز الجن يكون بإعانتها على نقل تلك الجراثيم إلى جسم الإنسان، وهو محتمل. لكن الأولى أن لا يشتغل بتأويل الحديث الضعيف.



أنواع الصرع
1– الصرع العضوي: أما الصرع العضوي فمعروف في كتب الأطباء. وأحد أسبابه أن تنمو بعض النسج حول الغدد والمراكز العصبية، فتضغط عليها. وهذا الضغط قد يتسبب من حين لآخر، بجنون وفقدان وعي جزئي، فتجد المصروع المريض يتخبط بغير هدى، وربما نطق بكلام غير مفهوم. وقد يتغير صوته كذلك نتيجة الضغط على أعصاب الحنجرة واللسان. وبسبب فقدانه لإدراكه الذهني خلال فترة الصرع، فإنه لا يشعر بالألم إلا بعد خروجه من صرعته، تماماً كحال السكران شديد السكرة. وقد يبلغ الضغط على المراكز العصبية حداً يجعله يفقد الوعي ويغمى عليه. وله عدة حالات، ولها علاج كيماوي أو جراحي.

2– الصرع النفسي: يحصل الصرع النفسي نتيجة معاشرة أو مشاهدة الإنسان السليم للمصروعين، أو عندما يوهم المعالج المريض بأنه مصاب بمس من الجان. عندها تحصل لهذا الإنسان فكرة ثم وسوسه ثم وهم، فيتوهم بأنه مصاب بالمس. وربما تستغل بعض الشياطين هذا الوهم بأن تتسلط على عقله حتى تجعله يظن أن الأمر حقيقة. وما يكاد أن يقرأ عليه الراقي، حتى يسقط ويصرخ ويتخبط بالأقوال والأفعال ويتقمص تصرفات المصاب بالمس وقت القراءة، فيترك الحليم حيران.

إن مرض الوهم إذا أصاب الإنسان كان أخطر عليه من المرض الحقيقي. لأن مرض الصرع يزول بفضل الله بالعلاج والدواء، أما مريض الوهم، فهو في دوامة لا تنتهي، ويحتاج إلى طبيب نفسي. فإذا تملك الوهم بإنسان بأن به مسـاً من الجن أو أنه مسحور، يتشوش فكره وتضطرب حياته، وتختل وظائف الغدد، وتظهر عليه بعض علامات المس أو السحر.، وربما يحدث له تشنجات أو إغماء. ويسمى في علم النفس الحديث "الإيحاء الذاتي".

تجد من يصرع وقت القراءة، ويقول "أنا الجني الفلاني، وأنا خادم سحر، ولن أخرج حتى يحصل كذا وكذا". و طبعاً الذي يتكلم الإنسان وليس الجني، وهو يمثل على الراقي بأنه جني. والغاية من هذا الصرع التمثيلي في الغالب من أجل أن يعامل هذا الإنسان معاملة خاصة، ويلفت أنظار مَنْ حوله إليه، أو حتى يستجاب لطلباته، أو لتعرضه لمشاكل أو لصدمات عاطفية أو نفسية، أو لينسب أفعاله القبيحة إلى تسلط الشياطين عليه (وهو كثير) أو لغاية أخرى.

 يقول الجاحظ: بلغنا عن عقبة الأزدي أنه أتي بجارية قد جنت في الليلة التي أراد أهلها أن يدخلوهـا إلى زوجها، فعزم عليها، فإذا هي قد سقطت. فقال لأهلها: «أخلو بي بها». فقال لها: «أصدقيني عن نفسك وعلي خلاصـك». فقالت: «إنه قد كان لي صديق! وأنا في بيت أهلي. وإنهم أرادوا أن يدخلوا بي على زوجي، ولست ببكر. فخفت الفضيحـة. فهل عنك من حيلة في أمري؟». فقال: «نعـم». ثم خرج إلي أهلها، فقال: «إن الجني قد أجابني إلى الخروج منها، فاختاروا من أي عضو تحبون أن أخرجه من أعضائها. واعلموا أن العضو الذي يخرج منه الجن، لا بد وأن يهلك ويفسد. فإن خرج من عينها عميت، وإن خرج من أذنها صُمت، وإن خرج من فمها خرست، وإن خرج من يدها شلت، وإن خرج من رجلها عرجت، وإن خرج من فرجها ذهبت عذرتـها». فقال أهلها: «ما نجد شيئاً أهون من ذهاب عذرتـها». فأخرج الشيطان من فرجها، فأوهمهم أنه فعل، ودخلت المرأة على زوجها. اهـ.

----------


## ايمان نور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> وجاء في باب آخر في صحيح مسلم (4|1728 #2203): حدثنا يحيى بن خلف الباهلي، حدثنا عبد الأعلى، عن سعيد الجريري، عن أبي العلاء: أن عثمان بن أبي العاص أتى النبي r فقال: «يا رسول الله. إن الشيطان قد حال بيني وبين صلاتي وقراءتي، يلبسها علي». فقال رسول الله r: «ذاك شيطان يقال له خنزب. فإذا أحسسته، فتعوذ بالله منه، واتفل على يسارك ثلاثاً». قال: «ففعلت ذلك، فأذهبه الله عني».
> 
> قال الإمام النووي: «وقوله "أجد في نفسي شيئاً"، قيل: يحتمل أنه أراد الخوف من حصول شيء من الكبر والإعجاب له بتقدمه على الناس، فأذهبه الله تعالى ببركة كف رسول الله r ودعائه. ويحتمل أنه أراد الوسوسة في الصلاة، فإنه كان موسوساً، ولا يصلح للإمام الموسوس». أقول: فروايتي مسلم –كما قال النووي– تُبيّن أن عثمان بن أبي العاص كان موسوساً. والوسوسة غير التلبس. والذي يجعلني أجزم بأن الروايات الثلاث هي حادثة واحدة:
> 
> 1) ما ورد من كلام عثمان t في تعليقه على الحادثة في رواية ابن ماجه «فقال عثمان: فَلَعَمْرِي ما أَحْسِبُهُ خَالَطَنِي بَعْدُ». وفي رواية مسلم «فعلت ذلك فاذهبه الله عني».
> 
> 2) كما أن الذي جعلني أجزم بأنها حادثة واحدة أن رواة الحادثة عن عثمان مختلفون، فقد يكون كل منهم رواها بالمعنى. ففي رواية ابن ماجه، الذي روى الحادثة عن عثمان هو: عبد الرحمن بن جوشن الغطفاني. وفي رواية مسلم، الذي روى الحادثة عن عثمان هو: موسى بن طلحة، وفي رواية مسلم الثانية: أبو العلاء.
> 
> 3) وعثمان وفد على النبي r في سنة تسع، أي قبل وفاة النبي r بفترة قصيرة.
> ...


أنا ممن أخذوا بقول ابن تيمية وابن القيم ومالك وغيرهم فى تلبس الجن للإنس
سؤال : لم لم ينصحه الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بالإستعاذة كما فعل مع الأعمى حين نصحه بالدعاء أقصد : لم لم يخبره بالدواء هل كل من يصيبه وسوسة يذهب لمن هو أفضل منه ليدعو له سيقول لى القائل ولم لا طلب الدعاء من الصالح  مطلوب ما أقصده لم لم يخبره بالإستعاذة ثم يدعو له حتى لا يسن مافعله من بعده !؟ حين ذهب له الأعمى  فأمره ان يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه فيصلي ركعتين ويدعو أى على الشخص نفسه عمل ما أليس بهذا ؟!
المهم لى تعقيب بسيط على مالونته بالأحمر
فالكاتب اختار سببا واحدا ليخدم فكرته ويؤكدها لدى القارىء فى حين أن الأسباب عديدة
منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر
إما بالسحر
وإما بإيذاء الإنس للجن بقتله بدون قصد أو الإستجمار بالعظم وسكب الماء المغلى فى الخلاء
عدم ذكر الله
كثرة الذنوب والمعاصى والإستهانة بمراقبة الله
الكفر بوجود الجن والإستهانة بأدلة وجودهم
هجر القرآن
كثرة الشبهات والوساوس والشك فى الله وآياته
أو من باب العبث بالإنس
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كما في "مجموع الفتاوى" 23/82 وهو يتحدث عن عبث الجن بالإنس: (وتارة يكون بطريق العبث به كما يعبث سفهاء الإنس بأبناء السبيل) .




> وماذا يقولن أيضاً عن قوله تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِّنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُواْ فَإِذَا هُم مُّبْصِرُونَ} (201) سورة الأعراف؟ وهل هؤلاء تلبسهم الشيطان؟!


اسأل سؤال طالب العلم لا العارف المجادل
هل كل كلمة فى القرآن استخدمها الله تعالى بمعنى واحد؟
بمعنى هل نستطيع أن نفى نفيا أكيدا بأن الكلمة الواحدة فى القرآن لا تستخدم إلا لمعنى واحد ؟ أنتظر الرد .

ما أريد أن أقوله الأمر بين اثنين
إما إبتلاء يُصاب به المؤمن 
أو عقوبة يصاب بها العاصى والكافر

وحصر ذلك فى العقاب فقط ينافى الواقع والشرع والأدلة فى السنة من إبتلاء أم المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها بسحر أمرضها أو إبتلاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .



> إنما حدثت به تلك الحالة لأن الشيطان يمسه ويصرعه وهذا باطل، لأن الشيطان ضعيف لا يقدر على صرع الناس وقتلهم. ويدل عليه وجوه: أحدها: قوله تعالى حكاية عن الشيطان {وَمَا كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ إِلاَّ أَن دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي} (إبراهيم: 22) وهذا صريح في أنه ليس للشيطان قدرة على الصرع والقتل والإيذاء (...). الرابع: أن الشيطان لو قدر على ذلك فلم لا يصرع جميع المؤمنين ولم لا يخبطهم مع شدة عداوته لأهل الإيمان، ولم لا يغصب أموالهم، ويفسد أحوالهم، ويفشي أسرارهم، ويزيل عقولهم؟ وكل ذلك ظاهر الفساد.


لم أفهم أخى الكريم مادخل السلطن بالصرع إن كان الشيطان نفسه قال إلا أن دعوتكم فقاستجبتم أى السلطان خاص بالحجة أو الوقوع فى ذنب يحجب العبد عن عفو ربه ولكن قد يوسوس ونقع فى ذنب ولكن ذنب يغفر مادمنا من عباد الله المخلصين
أما سيطرته على الجسد - أى الجن فى الصرع - لا دخل بالسلطان لأسباب 
أولا لأنه ضعيف ويطرد بالذكر والخشوع والرقية وبيسر أخرجه الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من صدر عثمان رضى الله عنه لأن كيده ضعيفا على المخلصين وحتى العاصين بالتوبة وبالإستغفار والرقية 
وثانياً لأن القلم مرفوع عن المجنون حتى يفيق أو يبرأ وبالتالى لا سلطان على المصروع من جهة الجن فلن تتحقق الغواية التى قال بها إبليس لأن المصروع مرفوع عنه القلم  فى وقت صرعه . أن أعقب بأكثر من هذا إلى أن أرى رداً من الأخ الفاضل جزاه الله عنّا خيرا .السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## ايمان نور

ما أريد أن أقوله الأمر بين اثنين
إما إبتلاء يُصاب به المؤمن
أو عقوبة يصاب بها العاصى والكافر

وحصر ذلك فى العقاب فقط ينافى الواقع والشرع والأدلة فى السنة من إبتلاء أم المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها بسحر أمرضها أو إبتلاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .
هذا الجزء بعد الإقتباس الأول معذرة.

----------


## شهاب الدين الإدريسي

> أنا ممن أخذوا بقول ابن تيمية وابن القيم ومالك وغيرهم فى تلبس الجن للإنس


أولا ما تعريفك للتلبس ؟؟ 
ثانيا أين قول مالك في هذه المسألة ؟؟؟
ثالثا: مقال ابن الأمين المحدث هو حول هل الشيطان يسيطر على الجسد أو لا وهو يقول في هذا الصدد :




> ونستنتج مما سبق أن هذا الحديث يتحدث عن دخول الشيطان إلى ابن آدم ليوسوس له في صدره. وهذه حقيقة قرآنية لا نقاش فيها. إنما موضوعنا عن المس الشيطاني، بمعنى أن الشيطان يصبح هو المسيطر الكامل على الجسد، وهو الذي يتكلم ويتحرك ويحس. وهذا من الخرافات. ولو صح لادعى المجرم أنه وقت الجريمة كان الشيطان قد تلبسه، فهو غير مسؤول عن جسمه!


 .. وقد ناقش وقدم أدلة تعضد رأيه وترجيحه .. وعلى من خالفه أن يتصدر ويرد بمنهجية حول المقال أعلاه بمقال مثله يبين فيه ويفصل... لهذا فلستُ مطالبا بالدفاع عن مقالاته أو تبنيها
رابعا: الأساس في مداخلاتي هو نفي من يقول بأن الجني يستطيع جماع الإنسية على الحقيقة، وهذا ديدن المداخلتين السابقتين قبل أن أضع مقال ابن الأمين للاستئناس به بما أننا في منتدى فقهي.

حبذا توضيح فكرتك هنا :




> سؤال : لم لم ينصحه الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بالإستعاذة كما فعل مع الأعمى حين نصحه بالدعاء أقصد : لم لم يخبره بالدواء هل كل من يصيبه وسوسة يذهب لمن هو أفضل منه ليدعو له سيقول لى القائل ولم لا طلب الدعاء من الصالح مطلوب ما أقصده لم لم يخبره بالإستعاذة ثم يدعو له حتى لا يسن مافعله من بعده !؟ حين ذهب له الأعمى فأمره ان يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه فيصلي ركعتين ويدعو أى على الشخص نفسه عمل ما أليس بهذا ؟!


و هنا :




> هل كل كلمة فى القرآن استخدمها الله تعالى بمعنى واحد؟
> بمعنى هل نستطيع أن نفى نفيا أكيدا بأن الكلمة الواحدة فى القرآن لا تستخدم إلا لمعنى واحد ؟


السلام عليكم.

----------


## ايمان نور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> أولا ما تعريفك للتلبس ؟؟


هو المعنى الذى قصده مفسرو آيه الربا على أنه ( صرع الجن للإنس ) أو الإقتران الشيطانى الداخلى فالتلبس شكل من أشكال المس والمس إيذاء الجن للإنس من الداخل أو الخارج ،
وعلى هذا الرابط الفرق بين الإقتران الداخلى والخارجى
ربما بعد الإطلاع عليه يتوقف البعض ممن يربط آية الربا بآية سيدنا أيوب عليه السلام ! فقد جاء مثلا فى الدرر المنثور أنه أخرج أحمد في الزهد وابن أبي حاتم وابن عساكر عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما‏.‏ أن الشيطان عرج إلى السماء قال‏:‏ يا رب سلطني على أيوب عليه السلام قال الله‏:‏ قد سلطتك على ماله وولده، ولم أسلطك على جسده‏.‏
هنا التأثير كتأثير السحر على الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أى للأنبياء عصمة من الإقتران الداخلى والسبب معروف وهو التبليغ .
المهم هاهو الرابط 
http://www.ruqya.net/sara3.html



> ثانيا أين قول مالك في هذه المسألة ؟؟؟


كنت أقصد قول الإمام أحمد عن زواج الجن بالإنس وكرهه ذلك
ولكن مع هذا لم ينكر الأئمة دخول الجن بدن الإنس ومن أنكره من أهل السنة والجماعة رد عليه وغير ذلك معتزلة وأهل تصوف لا حاجة لنا بأخذ أقوالهم .



> حبذا توضيح فكرتك هنا :
> اقتباس:
> سؤال : لم لم ينصحه الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بالإستعاذة كما فعل مع الأعمى حين نصحه بالدعاء أقصد : لم لم يخبره بالدواء هل كل من يصيبه وسوسة يذهب لمن هو أفضل منه ليدعو له سيقول لى القائل ولم لا طلب الدعاء من الصالح مطلوب ما أقصده لم لم يخبره بالإستعاذة ثم يدعو له حتى لا يسن مافعله من بعده !؟ حين ذهب له الأعمى فأمره ان يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه فيصلي ركعتين ويدعو أى على الشخص نفسه عمل ما أليس بهذا ؟!


فكرتى أستاذى :
حين ذهب الأعمى للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم متوسلا بدعائه
مع ( فعل الرسول وهنا الدعاء ) كان للأعمى أيضا واجبا وهو أن يتوضأ ويصلى ويقول الدعاء الذى أخبره به النبى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
فلم هنا لم يخبر عثمان رضى الله عنه مع فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم _ بأن يفعل أى فعل ؟ كأن يدعو يستغفر يستعذ كما فى الرواية الثانية والتى جزم القائل بأنها كلها روايات واحدة 
أقصد تلك :
ما أخرجه ابن ماجه (2|1174 #3548): حدثنا محمد بن بشار ثنا محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري حدثني عيينة بن عبد الرحمن حدثني أبي عن عثمان بن أبي العاص قال: لما استعملني رسول الله r على الطائف جعل يعرض لي شيء في صلاتي حتى ما أدري ما أصلي. فلما رأيت ذلك رحلت على رسول الله r، فقال: «ابن العاص»؟ قلت: «نعم يا رسول الله». قال: «ما جاء بك»؟ قلت: «يا رسول الله، عرض لي شيء في صلاتي حتى ما أدري ما أصلي». قال: «ذاك الشيطان، أدنه». قال: فدنوت منه، فجلست على صدور قدمي. قال: فضرب صدري بيده وتفل في فمي، وقال: «اخرج عدو الله»، ففعل ذلك ثلاث مرات. ثم قال: «الحق بعملك». فقال عثمان: «فلعمري ما أحسبه خالطني بعد».
أعلم أنه قال عن تلك الرواية ضعيفة فى حين صححها الألبانى وحقى كمسلمة إن اختلف العلماء فى التصحيح أن آخذ بقول أحدهما دون الآخر بالنظر لعلم كليهما أو فقه أو غير ذلك كالنظر للروايات الأخرى والتفاسير الخاصة بالمسألة  .
وأوردها الألبانى فى السلسلة الصحيحة وعقب قائلا :
أخرجه ابن ماجه 3548 ، والروياني في مسنده ( وإسناده صحيح ) . وفي الحديث دلالة صريحة على أن الشيطان قد يتلبس الإنسان ويدخل فيه ولو كان مؤمنا صالحا ، وفي ذلك أحاديث كثيرة ، وقد كنت خرجت أحدها فيما تقدم برقم 485 من حديث يعلى بن مرة قال : سافرت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرأيت منه شيئا عجبا .... وفيه : وأتته امرأة فقالت : إن ابني هذا به لمم منذ سبع سنين ، يأخذه كل يوم مرتين ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أدنيه . فأدنته منه ، فتفل في فيه ، وقال : اخرج عدو الله ! أنا رسول الله . رواه الحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي ، وهو منقطع . ثم خرجته من طرق أخرى وختمت بقولي : وبالجملة فالحديث بهذه المتابعات جيد . والله أعلم . انظر الكتاب فيه تعليق مفيد ورد على كتاب استحالة دخول الجان بدن الإنسان .
ومالونته فى تعقيب الألبانى هو ما قصدته فى تعليقى الأول حين ذكر الكاتب وجه واحد فقط وهو العقوبة دون الإبتلاء ..



> اقتباس:
> هل كل كلمة فى القرآن استخدمها الله تعالى بمعنى واحد؟
> بمعنى هل نستطيع أن نفى نفيا أكيدا بأن الكلمة الواحدة فى القرآن لا تستخدم إلا لمعنى واحد ؟


هنا أقصد لم يتم ربط آية الربا بآية أنى مسنى الشيطان بنصب وعذاب !!!
هل لوجود كلمة مس ! أصبح معنى اللفظة واحداً ؟
هذا ماقصدت وبارك الله فى عمرك ورفع قدرك .

----------


## ايمان نور

> سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> كيف يجعل ما قرئ عليه كلام الله في موضع الأذى ؟ !


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هنا أريد نقتطين
الأولى هل الأخ الكريم يرى أن الإغتسال بالماء المقروء عليه لا يجوز أم لا ؟ فمعلوم أن الإغتسال كدهن الجسد بزيت مقروء عليه فكلاهما يصل للجسد والإغتسال وصب الماء المقروء عليه  يشمل الجسد كله دول تعيين جزء معين والنقطة التى استنكرها الأخ الفاضل دهن منطقة أى تعيين فلو أخذنا حتى بقول عدم صب الماء فى الخلاء الماء يصل لكل الجسد .
،،
هذا رابط أيضا للشيخ الفاضل أبى البراء 
عن حكم اهراق الماء  المقروء عليه فى الخلاء 
http://www.ruqya.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2080
النقطة الأخيرة التى أود الإشارة إليها 
أنه ثبت أن النبى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان يقرأ سور الإخلاص والمعوذتين فى يديه ثم ينفث فيهما ويمسح بهما ما استطاع من جسده يبدأ بهما على رأسه ووجهه وما أقبل من جسده.والمسح يكون على سائر الجسد بدليل ما استطاع دون أى نهى عن وضع اليد بعد أن قرأ فيها على مكان العورة أو القدم أو غيره . والله أعلم .

----------


## أم حكيم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هنا أريد نقتطين
> الأولى هل الأخ الكريم يرى أن الإغتسال بالماء المقروء عليه لا يجوز أم لا ؟ فمعلوم أن الإغتسال كدهن الجسد بزيت مقروء عليه فكلاهما يصل للجسد والإغتسال وصب الماء المقروء عليه  يشمل الجسد كله دول تعيين جزء معين والنقطة التى استنكرها الأخ الفاضل دهن منطقة أى تعيين فلو أخذنا حتى بقول عدم صب الماء فى الخلاء الماء يصل لكل الجسد .
> ،،
> هذا رابط أيضا للشيخ الفاضل أبى البراء 
> عن حكم اهراق الماء  المقروء عليه فى الخلاء 
> http://www.ruqya.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2080
> النقطة الأخيرة التى أود الإشارة إليها 
> أنه ثبت أن النبى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان يقرأ سور الإخلاص والمعوذتين فى يديه ثم ينفث فيهما ويمسح بهما ما استطاع من جسده يبدأ بهما على رأسه ووجهه وما أقبل من جسده.والمسح يكون على سائر الجسد بدليل ما استطاع دون أى نهى عن وضع اليد بعد أن قرأ فيها على مكان العورة أو القدم أو غيره . والله أعلم .


أحسنت جزاك الله خيرا .
وأحب أن أنبه أيضا إلى أن الممنوع شرعا و الذي تطلبه الشياطين من أوليائها هو تنجيس القرآن والأذكار  وأما دهن موضع الأذى فيمكن الاحتراز فيه عن التنجيس  وهذا المؤمل في كل مؤمن .

----------

